#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Самоистязание

## Аллодой

Почему самоистязанием карму не отчищают?

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Потому что самоистязание - это не путь Дхаммы. Лучше копите заслуги - даянием, нравственностью, медитацией.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.03.2011), Raudex (17.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (17.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2011)

----------


## Zom

Читайте почему:

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Joy (19.03.2011), Lion Miller (17.03.2011), Raudex (17.03.2011), Дордже (17.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Зом, вы бы еще на 3 тома "Войны и мира" дали ссылку и попросили бы поискать, 
во что была одета Наташа Ростова на балу....

----------

Иван Денисов (19.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.03.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> Зом, вы бы еще на 3 тома "Войны и мира" дали ссылку и попросили бы поискать, 
> во что была одета Наташа Ростова на балу....


 Если Вам сутту по русски лень прочесть то о чём вообще можно тогда говорить с Вами?

----------

Joy (19.03.2011), Zom (17.03.2011), Дордже (17.03.2011), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (17.03.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Не все же такие усидчивые, как вы...И главное - суть, там не по-русски написано...диковинно..как псалтырь. 
Это самое что ни на есть самоистязание для меня читать на экране такой длинный занудный текст от корки до корки....

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Почему самоистязанием карму не отчищают?


Если  печка в доме каптит, то сколько не соскребай со стен сажу, она вновь появится.  )

----------

Ann Ginger (18.03.2011), Konchok Dorje (17.03.2011), Аня Приходящая (17.03.2011), Дордже (17.03.2011), Иван Денисов (19.03.2011), лесник (31.03.2011), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Коротко и доходчиво...Вот наглядный пример прямой передачи.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Первоисточники всё же нужно читать, чтобы правильно понимать то, что именно Вам (нам) передают!   :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (17.03.2011), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

А некоторые мои окружающие вообще ни читать ни писать не умеют...и все у них тип топ...

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> А некоторые мои окружающие вообще ни читать ни писать не умеют...и все у них тип топ...


Каждому свое.
Думаю, надо умело разделять лень и индивидуальные наклонности к определенным методам познания.

----------


## Dondhup

Самоистязание - это нанесение вреда живому существу, под влиянием гнева, страсти или неведения. Это приводит к накоплению дурной кармы а не к ее очищению.

----------

Joy (19.03.2011), Дордже (17.03.2011), Иван Денисов (19.03.2011), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## AndyZ

> Это самое что ни на есть самоистязание для меня читать на экране такой длинный занудный текст от корки до корки....


Если бы все так себя самоистязали!  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Это самое что ни на есть самоистязание для меня читать на экране такой длинный занудный текст от корки до корки....


Вообще "этот занудный текст" - Слово Будды.  :Frown: 
Имейте хоть малейшее уважение к основателю своей религии.

----------

AndyZ (17.03.2011), Eugeny (27.01.2012), Joy (19.03.2011), Raudex (17.03.2011), Zom (17.03.2011), Артем Тараненко (17.03.2011), Дордже (17.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (18.03.2011), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Федор Ф (17.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (17.03.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Я имею...почитайте мой комментарий на ситуацию Ивана Петрова в блоге....вчера только на опыте реальном убедилась, что Дхарма действует и процветает..

----------


## Zom

> Если Вам сутту по русски лень прочесть то о чём вообще можно тогда говорить с Вами?


На современный лад это называется "Ниасилил" ... ))

----------

Raudex (17.03.2011), Аня Приходящая (17.03.2011), Дордже (17.03.2011), Кузьмич (27.03.2011), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (17.03.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

и многа букфф...

----------


## Zom

А зря. Эту сутту стоит хотя бы прочитать, чтобы добраться до чудесного отрывка в самом конце:




> Таково учение Татхагаты. И поскольку учение Татхагаты таково, можно сделать десять разумных выводов, что даёт почву для его прославления.
> 
> Если существа испытывают удовольствие и боль на основании того, что было сделано в прошлом, то, в таком случае, очевидно, Татхагата совершал в прошлом хорошие дела, поскольку теперь он испытывает такое удовольствие, свободный от загрязнений.
> 
> Если существа испытывают удовольствие и боль на основании творения могущественного бога, то, в таком случае, очевидно, что Татхагата был создан отличным могущественным богом, поскольку теперь он испытывает такое удовольствие, свободный от загрязнений.
> 
> Если существа испытывают удовольствие и боль на основании простого везения, то, в таком случае, очевидно, что у Татхагаты поразительное везение, поскольку теперь он испытывает такое удовольствие, свободный от загрязнений.
> 
> Если существа испытывают удовольствие и боль на основании рождения, то, в таком случае, очевидно, что у Татхагаты восхитительное рождение, поскольку теперь он испытывает такое удовольствие, свободный от загрязнений.
> ...

----------

Аня Приходящая (17.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Я имею...почитайте мой комментарий на ситуацию Ивана Петрова в блоге....вчера только на опыте реальном убедилась, что Дхарма действует и процветает..


хорошо, когда оно во всех сообщениях видно, а не выборочно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Хвала Татхагате!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Почему самоистязанием карму не отчищают?


А че, есть сильное желание именно таким способом? :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Есть ещё такой вариант:
  :Smilie:

----------

Konchok Dorje (17.03.2011), Денис Евгеньев (17.03.2011), Кунсанг Рабтен (17.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (17.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не все же такие усидчивые, как вы...И главное - суть, там не по-русски написано...диковинно..как псалтырь. 
> Это самое что ни на есть самоистязание для меня читать на экране такой длинный занудный текст от корки до корки....


Аня, ты, вроде, буддистка? Так когда практикой терпения займешься? :Smilie:  А АСИЛИТЬ ПРИДЕТСЯ. Скажи спасибо за ссылку и срочно сядь за чтение :Smilie:  Там, кстати сутта по ссылке - сущие пустяки по объему по сравнению с " Войной и миром", а КПД полезности буддиский - гораздо выше.

----------

Аня Приходящая (17.03.2011), Дордже (17.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2011)

----------


## До

> Почему самоистязанием карму не отчищают?


"Ответ простой - потому, что мучения при самоистязании не имеют причиной прошлую карму".

----------

Сергей Ч (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> "Ответ простой - потому, что мучения при самоистязании не имеют причиной прошлую карму".


До, ВЫ УВЕРЕНЫ В ЭТОМ? :Smilie: Любые *мучения* имеют причиной прошлую карму, меня так учили. Чей-то я ниасилила сие Ваше глубокомысленное выражение.

Тоесть, человек, ни с того , ни с сего, без всякой причины начинает причинять себе увечья? Тоесть, и боль он воспринимает, как страдание, тоже без соответствующей причины?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Брахманы которые были рядом с Буддой, тоже себя истязали, но потом Будда от них ушел. Есть картинки где Будда похож на скелет. Шесть лет он с ними себя истязал.

----------

Аня Приходящая (18.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Но, вроде, он еще тогда не просветлился? :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Еще не стал официально конечно, но согласно Махаяне то была демонстрация Пути. Потом Будда сказал что это крайности и нужно придерживаться срединности. И сказал про струны гитары. Если перетянуть их то звук не будет качественным и если не дотянуть то тоже хорошего звука не выйдет.

----------

Аня Приходящая (18.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> До, ВЫ УВЕРЕНЫ В ЭТОМ?Любые *мучения* имеют причиной прошлую карму, меня так учили. Чей-то я ниасилила сие Ваше глубокомысленное выражение.


Есть множество случаев, когда негативные ощущения (а неблагая камма созревает, прежде всего в них) возникают не от каммы. Будда прямым текстом говорил, например, что есть болезни от каммы, а есть от погоды.

----------

Joy (19.03.2011), Konchok Dorje (18.03.2011), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Есть множество случаев, когда негативные ощущения (а неблагая камма созревает, прежде всего в них) возникают не от каммы. Будда прямым текстом говорил, например, что есть болезни от каммы, а есть от погоды.


Приведите мне прямой текст Будды.

А от чего ж вообще возникают негативные ощущения, как таковые? На какой базе?

Меня в тибетской медицине учили, что основой всех болезней, которые воспринимаются, как страдание, является такое качество, как страдательность, в силу такой причины, как загрязненные скандхи. Самсарное тело само по себе - основа страдательности, возникшее от искаженного восприятия на почве соответствующей кармы. А погодные условия - это только сопутствующие условия для болезни. Погода сама по себе не может спровоцировать никакую болезнь, если нет объекта, который может заболеть.

Аффекты -  следы предедущей накопленной кармы, являются причиной восприятия чего-то, как мучения, и на базе этого мучения строятся новые аффекты и новая карма. База однозначна. Есть только такой момент, что ечли существо сможет распознать причину собственных страданий и не проявить во время болезни новые аффекты, то новая неблагая карма не будет накапливаться - это да.

Ну, конечно, у святых Архатов и Будд болезни бывают от погоды, а не по причине страдательного тела, боль они чувствуют, а мучения на уровне ума у них не происходят.

----------


## Топпер

> Приведите мне прямой текст Будды.


Сивака сутта



> А от чего ж вообще возникают негативные ощущения, как таковые? На какой базе?


В сутте перечисленно отчего они могут возикать.



> Меня в тибетской медицине учили, что основой всех болезней, которые воспринимаются, как страдание, является такое качество, как страдательность, в силу такой причины, как загрязненные скандхи. Самсарное тело само по себе - основа страдательности, возникшее от искаженного восприятия на почве соответствующей кармы. А погодные условия - это только сопутствующие условия для болезни. Погода сама по себе не может спровоцировать никакую болезнь, если нет объекта, который может заболеть.


Да, конечно. Тело - врата страданий. С этим сложно спорить. Однако прямой зависимости будет ли оно болеть или не будет - нет. И тем более, когда болезнь зависит от погоды. Которая от нашей каммы не зависит.



> Аффекты -  следы предедущей накопленной кармы, являются причиной восприятия чего-то, как мучения,


Скорее нет, чем да. 
У Будды не было килес, а телесные боли были. И он от них мучился.



> Ну, конечно, у святых Архатов и Будд болезни бывают от погоды, а не по причине страдательного тела,


Именно по причине тела. 



> боль они чувствуют, а мучения на уровне ума у них не происходят.


Но у них всё ещё есть мучения на уровне тела. Т.е. тот вид страдания, который очевиден для всех. Даже для животных.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Zom

Собстна ведь

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Konchok Dorje (18.03.2011), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Благодарю. Что-то запамятовал, что у нас она есть.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## До

> До, ВЫ УВЕРЕНЫ В ЭТОМ?


Что смешного?




> Любые мучения имеют причиной прошлую карму, меня так учили. Чей-то *я ниасилила* сие Ваше глубокомысленное выражение. Тоесть, человек, ни с того , ни с сего, без всякой причины начинает причинять себе увечья? Тоесть, и боль он воспринимает, как страдание, тоже без соответствующей причины?


Три человека поняли.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Почему самоистязанием карму не отчищают?


Потому что у одного и того же следствия могут быть разные причины, имитируя следствие вы не "истощаете" нужную вам причину. Например, при ветере (причина) с деревьев падают листья (следствие), если же сорвать листья и сложить их под деревом, то это никак не повлияет на (будущий) ветер.

----------

Raudex (19.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Три человека поняли.


Извините за мою глупость. Может, и мне объясните?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, конечно. Тело - врата страданий. С этим сложно спорить. Однако прямой зависимости будет ли оно болеть или не будет - нет. И тем более, когда болезнь зависит от погоды. Которая от нашей каммы не зависит.


 Прямой зависимости может не быть. Но тело - ПРИЧИНА, если бы его не было бы, не было бы болезни. А погода - УСЛОВИЕ для расстройства трех энергий (одно из возможных условий).




> У Будды не было килес, а телесные боли были. И он от них мучился.


Тоесть, он испытывал страдания? Тогда определите мне, что такое страдание. И в чем страдание Будды отличается от страдания других существ в самсаре.




> Но у них всё ещё есть мучения на уровне тела. Т.е. тот вид страдания, который очевиден для всех. Даже для животных.


  Тоесть, будды страдают? 

Топпер, я не буду дальше комментировать, иначе мы опять столкнемся на подходах двух разных школ.

http://zdravoohranenie.tibmed.ru/motive.php

----------


## Сергей Ч

> иначе мы опять столкнемся на подходах двух разных школ.


Вряд ли по этому вопросу есть разногласия. Будды и Архаты физическую боль испытывают, но у них не возникает волнений связанных с её появлением, как у простых существ. Но очевидно, что боль- это в любом случае неприятно и мучительно.

_Так я слышал, однажды Самый Почитаемый пребывал близ Раджагахи  в оленьем парке Маддакуччи. В то время его нога была повреждена каменным осколком. Мучительные ощущения боли в теле охватили его: болезненные, лютые, острые, раздирающие, противные, неприятные. Однако он терпеливо переносил их, внимательный, бдительный, не испытывающий волнений. Сложив в четыре слоя и расстелив свою накидку, он лежал на правом боку в позе льва, с одной ногой, помещённой поверх другой, осознающий и бдительный._

Из Сакалика Сутты
Каменный осколок

----------

Raudex (19.03.2011), Sforza (19.03.2011), Zom (19.03.2011)

----------


## До

> Извините за мою глупость. Может, и мне объясните?


Самоистязание, это не прошлое действие, а настоящее. И "вы" сразу получаете плод.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У меня, видно, какой-то крен с прошлым и настоящим. Я так понимаю, что человек, у которого хорошая наработанная ПРЕДЫДУЩАЯ карма, самоистязанием  В ПРИНЦИПЕ не займется, и не будет рассматривать даже вообще этот вопрос, как метод.

Что касается самого процесса самоистязания, как одномоментного действия, то на такой же основе действуют все клеши. Гнев проявляется на базе накопленной прошлой привычки гневаться, в момент прояления гнева накапливается новая неблагая карма и подкрепляется склонность к гневу. Исчерпать привычку гнева можно только применением противоядия ДО проявления состояния гнева. Тоесть, ДО того, как вы подняли кнут и стали им себя лупить.

Я рассматриваю весь процесс: причина-действие-последствия. Одно действие  я не выхватываю. Ничто из ничего просто так не возникает. И самоистязание возникает в силу причин, а не с того-ни с сего. Самоистязание - это вообще омрачение, тоестьЁ сознательное причинение вреда своему телу, и прочее. Тоесть, сама мысль сознательно себя мучать - возникла из неведенья, действие-стегание себя плетью - как результат этой причины. 

И последствия на уровне ума вряд ли могут исчерпаться тут же после стегания себя например, плетью. Только если человеку это жутко не понравилось, он осознал  свою ошибку в методе, и он навсегда оставил это занятие. А если он стал употереблять это, как метод в силу заблуждения, даже против своего отвращения - ничего не избылось. И будет продолжаться по такому же кругу.

И такие вопросы - о необходимости самоистязания - возникают от привития неправильных взглядов, вроде умервщления грешной плоти. Это совершенно небуддийский подход. Да и ни один здравомыслящий человек не наденет на себя вериги, власяницу и не будет стегать себя плетьми для достижения духовной реализации, когда задача стоит - изменить искаженное восприятие окружающей реальности. Думаю, топикстартер именно в христианстве почерпнул такого рода идеи.

Хотя понятно, что заблуждение основано на идее быстрейшего избывания неблагой кармы, думаю. И не учитывается, что за каждый проступок полагается свой плод.

----------


## Dron

> "Ответ простой - потому, что мучения при самоистязании не имеют причиной прошлую карму".


неверно.
Мучения при самоистязании имеют причиной прошлую карму. Прошлая карма исчерпывается. Но создается новая карма для испытания боли в будущем, т.к. присутствует ложное воззрение, намерение причинить вред, действие.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2011)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Кажется, никто не спрашивает здесь, о каком "самоистязании" идет речь. То есть, какова мера необходимой аскезы. Если речь о жесточайшей аскезе, какой занимался Бодхисатта в течение шести лет (так что даже боги сомневались, жив он еще или нет), это одна ситуация. Сам Будда отверг эту практику как ослабляющую тело и разум и не ведущую к Пробуждению.

Если речь об умеренной аскетической практике (хотя "умеренность" эта и здесь весьма и весьма условна и тоже достаточно жестка, в особенности с точки зрения сибаритствующего европейца), то это другой вопрос.

Будда не отрицал, а, напротив, рекомендовал подобную аскезу. Такой фундаментальный экзегетический труд, как Висуддхимагга даже посвящает отдельную главу (II-ю) аскетической практике ученика и детально рассматривает 13 аскетических практик (дхутанга). Каждая практика предусматривает три уровня следования ей — строгий, средний и мягкий.

Любая из дхутанг приносит ощутимую пользу практикующему. Кратко, давший обет носить одежду только из выброшенных тряпок, например, не привязывается к одежде и рассматривает ее только с точки зрения ее истинного назначения. Живущий на открытом пространстве (на открытом воздухе) не знает недостатков обычного жилья под крышей и преодолевает леность и апатию (оцепенелость), свойственные жизни в доме. Практикующий дхутангу еды в один прием (сеанс, присест), не знает болезней. Давший обет жить только у корня дерева может наблюдать скоротечное изменение вида древесных листьев, от нежно-зеленого и зеленого весной и летом до желтого осенью — и быструю смену времен года, тем самым близко к природе наблюдая один из трех важнейших онтологических признаков — непостоянство всего обусловленного.

Жизнь на кладбище (местах сожжения трупов) дает следующую пользу: практикующий эту дхутангу приобретает внимательность к смерти; он живет "пристально", то есть с усердием и прилежанием к своим тренировочным обязанностям; знак (нимитта) отвратительного и нечистого доступен ему; жадность к чувственным желаниям преодолевается; он постоянно и наяву созерцает истинную природу тела; он имеет великое чувство безотлагательности (самвега) (в необходимой работе над своим освобождением); он оставляет тщеславие своими здоровьем, молодостью и жизнью; он побеждает страх и ужас; нечеловеческие сущнства (петы, духи, привидения и т.п.) уважают и почитают его; даже во сне он не выказывает никакого небрежения и неусердия, потому что смерть всегда присутсвует в его разуме. И он живет в соответствии с пятью принципами или качествами святой жизни, которые постепенно осуществляют все стадии тренировки ученика, кульминирующей в арахантстве — немногочисленности желаний, удовлетворенности, "стирания" (саллекха; сглаживание, уничтожение) пятен и недостатков, легкой поддержки тела (средства к существованию, содержание), и пробуждении энергии. Эти же пять качеств с успехом приобретаются и практикующими другие дхутанги.

Так что самоистязание самоистязанию рознь, а привязанному к мягкой койке и бисквитам и армейский топчан с ржаным хлебом покажутся невыносимыми.

----------

Кунсанг Рабтен (19.03.2011), Федор Ф (19.03.2011)

----------


## Dron

> ;398637
> Жизнь на кладбище (местах сожжения трупов) дает следующую пользу: практикующий эту дхутангу приобретает внимательность к смерти; он живет "пристально", то есть с усердием и прилежанием к своим тренировочным обязанностям; знак (нимитта) отвратительного и нечистого доступен ему; жадность к чувственным желаниям преодолевается; он постоянно и наяву созерцает истинную природу тела; он имеет великое чувство безотлагательности (самвега) (в необходимой работе над своим освобождением); он оставляет тщеславие своими здоровьем, молодостью и жизнью; он побеждает страх и ужас; нечеловеческие сущнства (петы, духи, привидения и т.п.) уважают и почитают его; даже во сне он не выказывает никакого небрежения и неусердия, потому что смерть всегда присутсвует в его разуме. И он живет в соответствии с пятью принципами или качествами святой жизни, которые постепенно осуществляют все стадии тренировки ученика, кульминирующей в арахантстве — немногочисленности желаний, удовлетворенности, "стирания" (саллекха; сглаживание, уничтожение) пятен и недостатков, легкой поддержки тела (средства к существованию, содержание), и пробуждении энергии. Эти же пять качеств с успехом приобретаются и практикующими другие дхутанги.


Аминь.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Самоистязание -  не обязательно означает бить себя плетью и т.п. Даже ограничивание себя в пище или в материальных благах, без правильных взглядов является близким к крайности аскетизма, т.к. при таком подходе, кроме тела ничего не разрушается.  Будда учил Срединному пути, основанному на понимании результатов, к которым приводят те или иные действия. Принятие [благих дел] и отказ [от дурных] основывается на размышлении.
И как правильно было замечено, самоистязание хоть и кармично само по себе ( как и все наши действия) но мучения при самоистязании не имеют причиной прошлую карму, поэтому она не исчерпывается самоистязанием.

----------


## Zom

> Кажется, никто не спрашивает здесь, о каком "самоистязании" идет речь. То есть, какова мера необходимой аскезы.


Я думаю самоистязание всё-таки отличается от аскетизма. Аскетизм - это самоограничение, а самоистязание - причинение себе боли.

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.03.2011)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

"Самоистязание" у меня забрано в кавычки, а на буддийском форуме логично предположить, что речь идет не о каком-то самоистязании адептов других школ, а именно об аскетич. практике буддистов. Думаю, это калька английского термина self-mortification (умерщвление плоти, самоумерщвление), как часто переводят практику и буддийских аскетов.

----------


## До

> неверно. Мучения при самоистязании имеют причиной прошлую карму. Прошлая карма исчерпывается. Но создается новая карма для испытания боли в будущем, т.к. присутствует ложное воззрение, намерение причинить вред, действие.


Это в прасангике так? Чтож, не удивлён. В остальных школах есть плод наступающий сейчас. Да и любому разумному человеку может быть очевидно, если вы для самоистязания намеренно не едите, то мучаетесь голодом от этого нынешнего поступка. А не из-за прошлой кармы. При самоистязании человек мучается от самоистязания, а не из-за прошлой кармы.

----------

Сергей Ч (19.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Это в прасангике так? Чтож, не удивлён. В остальных школах есть плод наступающий сейчас. Да и любому разумному человеку может быть очевидно, если вы для самоистязания намеренно не едите, то мучаетесь голодом от этого нынешнего поступка. А не из-за прошлой кармы. При самоистязании человек мучается от самоистязания, а не из-за прошлой кармы.


если Вы арья бодхисаттва и ради БС станете отпиливать себе обе ноги бензопилой, то никакой боли не будет, почитайте коренные тексты, что-ли.
если Вы не арья- бодхисаттва, но не имеете негативой кармы, то все равно не испытаете боли при той же операции.
"Любое приятное ощущение, от прохладного ветра в аду до блаженства богов арупадхату рождено благой кармой. "
про плохое соответственно.



> В остальных школах есть плод наступающий сейчас


ни в каких школах нет плода без причины, вне 12 ти звеньев.

----------


## До

> ни в каких школах нет плода без причины


Так вы с этим спорите. Так я такого и не утверждал. Я же сказал есть нынешний поступок и прошлые - и то, и то это карма и причина. В самоистязании страдание от нынешней кармы, а не от прошлой. В самоистязании страдание от того, что человек причиняет себе _это_ страдание, а не плод прошлых поступков. Такой был тезис.

----------


## Dron

> Так вы с этим спорите.


как это?))



> Я же сказал есть нынешний поступок и прошлые - и то, и то это карма. В самоистязании страдание от нынешней кармы, а не от прошлой


.
боль при самоистязании есть результат имеющейся кармы, прошлая карма прошла, поэтому она и прошлая, не знаю, как еще объяснить.



> В самоистязании *страдание* от того, что человек причиняет себе _это_ *страдание*, а не плод прошлых поступков. Такой был тезис.


я специально выделил. Человек не может причинить себе страдание, не может гарантировать боль без кармы. Так что у вас страдание ошибочно отождествляется. В первом выделенном случае это может быть порез, уши можно дверью прищемить, да? но боль (страдание во втором случае) не гарантирована, боль будет только если есть соотв. негативная карма.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Наше поведение кармично: действия, совершенные нами в прошлом, стремятся вновь и вновь воспроизводиться. Отсюда очевидно, что действия возникают в соответствии с естественно-вытекающей причинностью, так как они подобны своей причине – отпечатку прошлых действий. Но они не являются плодом кармы. Таким образом, самоистязание- это  действие, возникшее в соответствии с кармическими отпечатками, но сами мучения при самоистязании являются плодом именно этого действия, а не прошлой кармы, как например болезнь и другие страдания.

----------


## До

> как это?))


Что смешного?




> .боль при самоистязании есть результат имеющейся кармы, прошлая карма прошла, поэтому она и прошлая, не знаю, как еще объяснить.


Есть прошлая карма, а есть настоящая карма.




> я специально выделил. Человек не может причинить себе страдание,


В прасангике так? Чтож, не удивлён.




> не может гарантировать боль без кармы.


Я не говорил что при самоистязании страдание без кармы. Я не говорил что при самоистязании страдание без кармы. Более того, я сказал, что при самоистязании страдание от нынешней кармы. Я сказал, что при самоистязании страдание от нынешней кармы.




> Так что у вас страдание ошибочно отождествляется. В первом выделенном случае это может быть порез, уши можно дверью прищемить, да? но боль (страдание во втором случае) не гарантирована, боль будет только если есть соотв. негативная карма.


Речь в треде идёт о возможности _исчерпания неблагой кармы страданием от самоистязания_. Возможно, вы говоите о чём-то другом, но я - о теме треда.

Ну, надеюсь, недопонимание устранено.

----------


## Dron

> В прасангике так? Чтож, не удивлён.


вы не поверите, я думал пару секунд, как построить предложение, чтоб наглухо исключить возможность таких пассажей, или оставить выбор, авось, свезет на этот раз?)))





> Ну, надеюсь, недопонимание устранено.


Да, если признаете возможность отпиливания конечностей без боли при отсутствии негативной кармы.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Согласна с Зомом.

Есть четкое разделение, которое опирается на правильный или неправильный подход. Оганичение привязанности к мирскому в рамках уменьшения насущных потребностей до самого простого варианта, поддерживающего жизнедеятельность, не допуская урона здоровья тела - это одно, и в данном случае асктизм позволяет пересмотреть свое отношение к материальному в сторону понимания иллюзорности таких объектов для счастья.

Понятие "самоистязание" имеет конкретный смысл. Если это неосознанное действие, то это просто проявление клеш, и как осознанное действие его часто не осознают. Самоистязание же, как духовная практика в аскезе, которая рассматривает нанесение себе повреждений осознанно, причем повреждений такого рода, которые не оправды жизнеобеспечением жизнедеятельности тела, противоречит Учению, потому что наносить себе осознанно телесный ВРЕД, тело надо беречь, считается проступком. Точно также нельзя предаваться негативным мыслям и фантазиям, которые вызывают страх, ужас и прочее, есть и такие практики.

Конечно, если ваш наставник дисциплины стеганет вас, это уже не САМО истязание.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Есть множество случаев, когда негативные ощущения (а неблагая камма созревает, прежде всего в них) возникают не от каммы. Будда прямым текстом говорил, например, что есть болезни от каммы, а есть от погоды.


Не могли бы вы привести сутты, потому что с дождями я разобралась уже, вы были правы, дожди идут не в следствие моей кармаы, которая мое намерение + действие с этим намерением, а в следствие того что созрел плод кармы  - я родилась в этом мире и дожди это свойство этого мира и мое благое намерение не может устранить дожди в этом мире.
А вот с негативными ощущениями что-то не ясно пока.

----------


## ullu

А, все, вроде дошло. Тело тоже плод кармы, и его свойство болеть от плохой погоды не зависит от моего намерения, потому что оно уже возникло, плод уже созрел и его невозможно изменить, ага.
Так же как созрела способность моих органов чувств чувствовать и способность моего ума разделять это на приятное и неприятное.

Однако вопрос...различение приятного и неприятного это различение относительных качеств , или двойственность и неведение?
То есть обнаруживая пустоту приятного и неприятного продолжаю ли я различать - это приятно, а это неприятно или это различение исчезает? Ну подобно тому. как я продолжаю различать теплое и холодное, твердое и мягкое, влажное и сухое , закрытое и открытое и т.д.?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Можно тут почитать
http://www.sunhome.ru/books/b.lo_chz...i_beloy_tary/8

----------


## До

> Сообщение от Топпер
> 
> Есть множество случаев, когда негативные ощущения (а неблагая камма созревает, прежде всего в них) возникают не от каммы.
> 
> 
> Не могли бы вы привести сутты,


Там правда окажется, что в сутте сказано, что камма не единственная причина. "Не от каммы" и "не только от каммы" - разница есть, как считаете?

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....021.than.html

"There are cases where some feelings arise based on bile. You yourself should know how some feelings arise based on bile. Even the world is agreed on how some feelings arise based on bile. So any priests & contemplatives who are of the doctrine & view that whatever an individual feels — pleasure, pain, neither-pleasure-nor-pain — is entirely caused by what was done before — slip past what they themselves know, slip past what is agreed on by the world. Therefore I say that those priests & contemplatives are wrong."
Причем сказано, что все эти причины болезней - очевидные и признанные в мире. А буддийская карма не очевидная и признанная в мире, а открытая Буддой.

----------

ullu (20.03.2011), Пилигрим (27.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Погода тоже результат кармы. Карма все охватывает. Если есть карма увидеть дождик, дождик прольется.

----------


## ullu

Что значит тоже?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Тоже значит что тут в карму все включается. Даже ощущение ветерка в жару есть карма, то есть все карма. Нет ничего помимо кармы.

----------


## ullu

> Там правда окажется, что в сутте сказано, что камма не единственная причина. "Не от каммы" и "не только от каммы" - разница есть, как считаете?
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....021.than.html
> 
> "There are cases where some feelings arise based on bile. You yourself should know how some feelings arise based on bile. Even the world is agreed on how some feelings arise based on bile. So any priests & contemplatives who are of the doctrine & view that whatever an individual feels — pleasure, pain, neither-pleasure-nor-pain — is entirely caused by what was done before — slip past what they themselves know, slip past what is agreed on by the world. Therefore I say that those priests & contemplatives are wrong."
> Причем сказано, что все эти причины болезней - очевидные и признанные в мире. А буддийская карма не очевидная и признанная в мире, а открытая Буддой.


А можно попросить перевод этой фразы? slip past what they themselves know, slip past what is agreed on by the world.

----------


## ullu

> Можно тут почитать
> http://www.sunhome.ru/books/b.lo_chz...i_beloy_tary/8


Это для меня ссылка?

----------


## ullu

> но боль (страдание во втором случае) не гарантирована, боль будет только если есть соотв. негативная карма.


Боль гарантирована, если нет других обстоятельств, страдание - нет.

----------


## До

> А можно попросить перевод этой фразы? slip past what they themselves know, slip past what is agreed on by the world.


Совершают ошибку выходя за пределы того, что знают сами и установленно в мире.

----------


## Dron

> Боль гарантирована, если нет других обстоятельств, страдание - нет.


боль это страдание 1 го вида. Но вы и так об этом знали.

----------


## ullu

> боль это страдание 1 го вида. Но вы и так об этом знали.


Может оно в теории и страдание первого вида, а на практике боль может быть , а страдания не быть при этом.
И как бы сами понимаете, если я могу не страдать чувствуя боль, то я выберу именно это, а не идею о том что боль это страдание.

----------


## Dron

> Может оно в теории и страдание первого вида, а на практике боль может быть , а страдания не быть при этом.
> И как бы сами понимаете, если я могу не страдать чувствуя боль, то я выберу именно это, а не идею о том что боль это страдание.


т.к. форум буддийский, уместно использовать буддийское понимание страдание, коего три вида: страдание (типа боль), страдание перемен, страдание обусловленности. Впрочем, я уже начинаю навязывать вам буддизм, извините.

----------


## ullu

> т.к. форум буддийский, уместно использовать буддийское понимание страдание, коего три вида: страдание (типа боль), страдание перемен, страдание обусловленности. Впрочем, я уже начинаю навязывать вам буддизм, извините.


Я конечно очень извиняюсь, но считать что что-то является страданием не страдая от этого - это не буддийская точка зрения.

----------


## Топпер

> Однако вопрос...различение приятного и неприятного это различение относительных качеств , или двойственность и неведение?
> То есть обнаруживая пустоту приятного и неприятного продолжаю ли я различать - это приятно, а это неприятно или это различение исчезает? Ну подобно тому. как я продолжаю различать теплое и холодное, твердое и мягкое, влажное и сухое , закрытое и открытое и т.д.?


Как исчезает? Независимо от просветления, вы же можете отличить прикосновение к горящему углю от прикосновения к прохладной воде? Различать вы продолжите, а вот отношение к этому будет другим. У Арьев не возникает влечение или отвращение на уровне ума. Хотя, в уголь от этого просто так они руки совать не будут.

----------


## Топпер

> Там правда окажется, что в сутте сказано, что камма не единственная причина. "Не от каммы" и "не только от каммы" - разница есть, как считаете?


Не большая. 
Конечно, камма играет косвенную роль: тело - плод этой каммы. Но не непосредственную.

----------


## Топпер

> Погода тоже результат кармы. Карма все охватывает. Если есть карма увидеть дождик, дождик прольется.


 Нет. Уту - отдельный закон. Уту - это не камма.



> Тоже значит что тут в карму все включается. Даже ощущение ветерка в жару есть карма, то есть все карма. Нет ничего помимо кармы.


Очень неправильное мнение.
если бы всё было каммой, то и люди были бы плохими и хорошими только из-за каммы и не имели бы возможности вести святую жизнь. Не было бы возможности что-либо изменить.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Прямой зависимости может не быть. Но тело - ПРИЧИНА, если бы его не было бы, не было бы болезни. А погода - УСЛОВИЕ для расстройства трех энергий (одно из возможных условий).


Конечно, тело врата вхождения страданий. Именно потому мы и стараемся выйти из сансары. Но тело можно поддерживать, а можно сгубить раньше срока нашими усилиями.
А вот погода от них не зависит. Поэтому даже больное тело может ныть, а может не ныть из-за погоды.



> Тоесть, он испытывал страдания?


Физические - да.



> Тогда определите мне, что такое страдание.


Страдание выражается в появлении веданадуккхи на уровне рупа или нама.



> И в чем страдание Будды отличается от страдания других существ в самсаре.


У обычных существ есть и физические и умственные страдания.
У Будды, пока он жив нет умственных, но есть физические.
У Будды после Париниббаны нет ни тех, ни других.

----------

Raudex (21.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (21.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.03.2011)

----------


## До

> Не большая.


Огромная.

----------

Пилигрим (27.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Огромная.


 Какая там разница, если погода от каммы не зависит? От каммы может зависить здоровье тела, полученное при зачатии и рождении. Но не погода.

----------


## До

> Какая там разница, если погода от каммы не зависит? От каммы может зависить здоровье тела, полученное при зачатии и рождении. Но не погода.


В том то и дело, что не сказано, что не зависит.

Опровергается воззрение, что болезни зависят от одной лишь каммы и ничего более.

Если человек рождается в богатой семье, то причина его богатства камма *или* богатство родителей? Вот согласно тем аскетам - _только лишь камма и ничего больше_. А ведь очевидно и в миру признанно, что от родителей. А с буддийской точки зрения причина - благой поступок, например, щедрость. Таким образом, камма тут не исключает остальные причины. Вот такая разница.

Плюс к этому - очевидно, что в миру этот факт признан без опоры на буддийское воззрение. Т.е. в этой сутте буддийская камма-то скорее всего вообще не рассматривается. А последняя причина болезней - камма - это скорее всего болезнь из-за поступка, например перелом руки.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.03.2011)

----------


## ullu

> В том то и дело, что не сказано, что не зависит.
> 
> Опровергается воззрение, что болезни зависят от одной лишь каммы и ничего более.
> 
> Если человек рождается в богатой семье, то причина его богатства камма *или* богатство родителей? Вот согласно тем аскетам - _только лишь камма и ничего больше_. А ведь очевидно и в миру признанно, что от родителей. А с буддийской точки зрения причина - благой поступок, например, щедрость. Таким образом, камма тут не исключает остальные причины. Вот такая разница.
> 
> Плюс к этому - очевидно, что в миру этот факт признан без опоры на буддийское воззрение. Т.е. в этой сутте буддийская камма-то скорее всего вообще не рассматривается. А последняя причина болезней - камма - это скорее всего болезнь из-за поступка, например перелом руки.


Хм....ну это же вроде как очевидно...зачем про это сутра нужна?
Вот ведь....а я пошла искать какой-то другой смысл там, потому что мне показалось что объяснять такие очевидные вещи просто странно что ли...

----------


## ullu

> Как исчезает? Независимо от просветления, вы же можете отличить прикосновение к горящему углю от прикосновения к прохладной воде? Различать вы продолжите, а вот отношение к этому будет другим. У Арьев не возникает влечение или отвращение на уровне ума. Хотя, в уголь от этого просто так они руки совать не будут.


Да, ощутить могу, но ведь я буду ощущать горячее, обжигающее, а не неприятное?

----------


## Федор Ф

> То есть, какова мера необходимой аскезы.


Если есть мудрость, необходимая аскеза становится естественной, без всякого усилия, самоограничения и тем более самоистязяния.
В силу Правильного Понимания.

Если же какие-то желания и тенденции подавлять просто потому, что " так надо", то рано или поздно такое подавление приведет к еще большему их проявлению.
Аскетизм должен быть результатом, "плодом" мудрости

Мудрому человеку не нужно жить на кладбище, чтобы преодолеть чувственное желание, и не обязательно носить нищенскую одежду, чтобы понять истинное назначение одежды. Я думаю, что истинному буддисту должно быть безразлично, во что он одет - будь то самая лучшая или самая худшая одежда. Иначе, опять же, возникает привязанность к "выброшенным тряпкам"

----------


## Good

> Да, ощутить могу, но ведь я буду ощущать горячее, обжигающее, а не неприятное?


 Здесь, по-моему, имеется ввиду, что посредством скандхи ощущений мы испытываем эти ощущения (прикосновение к горящему углю и прикосновение к прохладной воде) как приятные, неприятные или нейтральные, которые рождаются при контакте тела с внешним миром (в данном случае с углем и водой). Третья скандха – скандха восприятия – распознает  эти ощущения как приятные, неприятные или нейтральные, так как вторая скандха только ощущает, но без распознавания (горячо от угля и неприятно, и прохладно от воды и нейтрально, либо – приятно).
Четвертая скандха – это конструкции ума, волевые акты (карма) и здесь у просветленных не возникает влечения или отвращения на уровне ума, и, следовательно, не формируется карма.

----------


## ullu

> Здесь, по-моему, имеется ввиду, что посредством скандхи ощущений мы испытываем эти ощущения (прикосновение к горящему углю и прикосновение к прохладной воде) как приятные, неприятные или нейтральные, которые рождаются при контакте тела с внешним миром (в данном случае с углем и водой). Третья скандха – скандха восприятия – распознает  эти ощущения как приятные, неприятные или нейтральные, так как вторая скандха только ощущает, но без распознавания (горячо от угля и неприятно, и прохладно от воды и нейтрально, либо – приятно).
> Четвертая скандха – это конструкции ума, волевые акты (карма) и здесь у просветленных не возникает влечения или отвращения на уровне ума, и, следовательно, не формируется карма.


О, спасибо!
Так все ясно .

----------


## Топпер

> . Таким образом, камма тут не исключает остальные причины. Вот такая разница.


Камма - только один из факторов. Нет смысла его переоценивать и абсолютизировать.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, ощутить могу, но ведь я буду ощущать горячее, обжигающее, а не неприятное?


Вы будете чувствовать боль. Боль - это всегда неприятно. Это первый, самый грубый уровень страдания сансары. А вот дополнительных психологических страданий, например, в виде отвращения - не будет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если есть мудрость, необходимая аскеза становится естественной, без всякого усилия, самоограничения и тем более самоистязяния.
> В силу Правильного Понимания.
> 
> Если же какие-то желания и тенденции подавлять просто потому, что " так надо", то рано или поздно такое подавление приведет к еще большему их проявлению.
> Аскетизм должен быть результатом, "плодом" мудрости
> 
> Мудрому человеку не нужно жить на кладбище, чтобы преодолеть чувственное желание, и не обязательно носить нищенскую одежду, чтобы понять истинное назначение одежды. Я думаю, что истинному буддисту должно быть безразлично, во что он одет - будь то самая лучшая или самая худшая одежда. Иначе, опять же, возникает привязанность к "выброшенным тряпкам"


Если есть мудрость, то нет и никаких вопросов, правда? : ) Но пока её нет (по тому или иному вопросу), необходимо взращивать её, преодолевая влечение и отвращение, т.е. -- очищая ум. И это очищение может проявляться и в сознательном целеустремлённом преодолении тех или иных своих желаний, привязанностей, привычек, замещая неблагие -- благими. Даже если на начальном этапе это приводит к определённым страданиям или, как минимум, к определённому внутреннему дискомфорту, в первую очередь -- психологическому, как в случае отказа от привычной разнообразной дорогой и изысканной пищи, одежды и т.п.

Общая мысль, по мне, может звучать так: "Чем больше внимания ты уделяешь внешнему, тем меньше его остаётся на внутреннее". И чем больше ты отстраняешься от привычного внешнего, жертвуя им во имя внутреннего, тем ближе ты к той же мудрости.
Это и есть аскеза без впадения в самоистязание.

----------

Нея (22.03.2011), Федор Ф (21.03.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Да, вы правы. Но я не вижу особого противоречия между вашей мыслью и моей. Я не против аскетизма, я против аскетизма ради аскетизма, который, если имеет место быть, то, несомненно, несет в себе бессмысленное насилие над собой. Осознанный аскетизм, который является результатом правильного понимания - не является самоистязанием.
Мне непонятен путь от аскетизма к пониманию. Мне понятен обратный путь - от понимания к аскетизму.
Хотя, знаете, похоже, это более тонкий вопрос, чем кажется на первый взгляд. Надо подумать как следует.

----------


## Юй Кан

Не знаю... О чём тут особо думать, если исходить из простого, уже ранее тут озвученного: надлежит ограничивать себя и свои аппетиты (в самом широком смысле), но не причиняя при этом вреда себе и другим?
Есть ведь и ещё один аспект аскезы: приучая себя обходиться только самым необходимым для жизни и следования Пути, становишься всё более и более независимым от внешнего мира, т.е. самодостаточным. В отличие от тех, кто привязан к лишнему, избыточному внешнему, требующему, сплошь и рядом, изрядных вложений сил и времени.
Заодно это и практика нестяжания, щедрости, скромности...

----------

Нея (22.03.2011), Пилигрим (27.03.2011), Федор Ф (21.03.2011)

----------


## До

> Хм....ну это же вроде как очевидно...зачем про это сутра нужна?
> Вот ведь....а я пошла искать какой-то другой смысл там, потому что мне показалось что объяснять такие очевидные вещи просто странно что ли...


В сутре сказано, что очевидно, что те аскеты неправы. Вот вам и очевидно.

----------


## Dron

> Я конечно очень извиняюсь, но считать что что-то является страданием не страдая от этого - это не буддийская точка зрения.


дукха обусловленности не всегда дает физическую боль. Так что будийская точка зрения. По крайней мере, того буддизма, где 3 вида дукхи. Может, у вас свой какой-то, без дукхи, я не знаю

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не знаю... О чём тут особо думать, если исходить из простого, уже ранее тут озвученного: надлежит ограничивать себя и свои аппетиты (в самом широком смысле), но не причиняя при этом вреда себе и другим?
> Есть ведь и ещё один аспект аскезы: приучая себя обходиться только самым необходимым для жизни и следования Пути, становишься всё более и более независимым от внешнего мира, т.е. самодостаточным. В отличие от тех, кто привязан к лишнему, избыточному внешнему, требующему, сплошь и рядом, изрядных вложений сил и времени.
> Заодно это и практика нестяжания, щедрости, скромности...


Так. Подождите, Юй Кан. Все, что вы говорите, без всякого сомнения, верно. Я-то лишь хочу сказать, что аскетизм должен быть основан на Правильных Взглядах.
Аскетизм, основанный на неправильных взглядах - заблуждение, да еще какое. В суттах ПК есть примеры довольно тяжелых последствий такого аскетизма.
Правильные Взгляды должны быть в основе всего вообще. В этом я убежден. Сначала понимание - потом аскетизм. А в остальном - бесспорно согласен с вами.
В любом случае вам спасибо.

----------

Сергей Ч (21.03.2011), Юй Кан (21.03.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так. Подождите, Юй Кан. Все, что вы говорите, без всякого сомнения, верно. Я-то лишь хочу сказать, что аскетизм должен быть основан на Правильных Взглядах.
> Аскетизм, основанный на неправильных взглядах - заблуждение, да еще какое. В суттах ПК есть примеры довольно тяжелых последствий такого аскетизма.
> Правильные Взгляды должны быть в основе всего вообще. В этом я убежден. Сначала понимание - потом аскетизм. А в остальном - бесспорно согласен с вами.
> В любом случае вам спасибо.


Фёдор, пожалуйста. : )

Но я ведь ничуть не спорил по поводу того, что аскеза без правильных взглядов (т.е., без правильной цели) выйдет неправильной. Это как бы само собой, как дважды два... Чего тут обсуждать?
К тому же, ничего вообще не говорил о жёстких аскетических практиках.
Хотя... В отдельных будд. ветвях упоминаются случаи, когда ученику даётся предельно жёсткая программа обучения (самое известное имя -- Миларепа, Вы должны были его хотя бы слышать). Но это, конечно, скорее, редкие исключения, чем правило.
Потому спора с Вами у меня нет и не было. Я лишь несколько уточнил сказанное Вами, исходя из известного мне, не более того.
Благодарю за понимание.

----------

Сергей Ч (21.03.2011), Федор Ф (21.03.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Ну и замечательно. Я очень рад, что мы разобрались. Извините, что я такой тугодум.
С уважением.

----------

Юй Кан (21.03.2011)

----------


## До

> Камма - только один из факторов. Нет смысла его переоценивать и абсолютизировать.


Как и недооценивать.

----------

Пилигрим (27.03.2011)

----------


## ullu

> дукха обусловленности не всегда дает физическую боль.


А причем здесь физическая боль? 
Ваш аргумент ложный.
Все остальные выводы сделаны на основе этого ложного аргумента, поэтому ложные.

Называть страданием то, от чего не страдаешь - не буддийская точка зрения.
Это означает иметь идею о страдании, которая не подтверждается реальным опытом, то есть является заблуждением. Буддизм это пространство опыта, а не пространство идей.

У вас вообще получается, что буддизм заставляет людей страдать там, где они могут не страдать. Это очень странно. 
Не страдаешь от боли? Это не буддизм.Сстрадай сейчас же, а то у тебя ложное воззрение иначе. Потому что буддизм говорит что от боли все должны страдать..
Это извиняюсь бред, а не буддизм никакой.

----------


## Топпер

> Называть страданием то, от чего не страдаешь - не буддийская точка зрения.
> Это означает иметь идею о страдании, которая не подтверждается реальным опытом, то есть является заблуждением. Буддизм это пространство опыта, а не пространство идей.
> 
> У вас вообще получается, что буддизм заставляет людей страдать там, где они могут не страдать. Это очень странно. 
> Не страдаешь от боли? Это не буддизм.Сстрадай сейчас же, а то у тебя ложное воззрение иначе. Потому что буддизм говорит что от боли все должны страдать..
> Это извиняюсь бред, а не буддизм никакой.


Просто есть несколько видов страдания.
Страдания страдания (физической или душевной боли) может не быть. Более того, ведана может принимать вид не только дуккхи, но и суккхи. И наш опыт говорит о том, что мы испытываем удовольствие, а не страдание.

Но есть ещё два вида страдания, более глубоких.

страдание изменения - возникающих вследствие аничча
всепроникающее страдание -являющихся коренным злом сансары.
 Именно об этом говорил Будда: "Sabbe sa'nkhārā dukkhā" - все обусловленные дхаммы есть дуккха. И ведана суккха в том числе.

----------

Ittosai (22.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

Уважаемые! 

Я чего-то не догоняю.... Если Будда достиг нирваны под деревом бодхи, то это означает Третью благородную истину -- пресечение страдания? Или нет? Почему тогда идёт речь о том, что после достижения пресечения страдания Будда по-прежнему чувствовал боль? Где логика?

----------


## Топпер

> Уважаемые! 
> 
> Я чего-то не догоняю.... Если Будда достиг нирваны под деревом бодхи, то это означает Третью благородную истину -- пресечение страдания? Или нет? Почему тогда идёт речь о том, что после достижения пресечения страдания Будда по-прежнему чувствовал боль? Где логика?


С логикой, как раз, всё в порядке. 
Или вы думаете, что Арьи, после просветления, теряют способность различать свои ощущения?

----------


## Нико

> С логикой, как раз, всё в порядке. 
> Или вы думаете, что Арьи, после просветления, теряют способность различать свои ощущения?


Я думаю, что не теряют. Но почему остаётся боль? Ведь не должно быть её после нирваны!

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если Будда достиг нирваны под деревом бодхи, то это означает Третью благородную истину -- пресечение страдания? Или нет? Почему тогда идёт речь о том, что после достижения пресечения страдания Будда по-прежнему чувствовал боль? Где логика?


Всё верно, Нирвана- это прекращение дукха связанных с болью, изменчивостью и обусловленностью. Это достигается путём угасания злобы, жажды и неведения. Но даже когда причины страданий исчерпаны, законы реальности, или природа вещей никуда не деваются. Даже физическое тело Будды подвергалось старению. Говорится: _«Появляется Татхагата или нет, это сокровище остается – эта надежность Учения, эта правильность Учения: "все процессы непостоянны"»_ [Ангуттара Никая III. 134, Дхамма-нияма сутта «Закон Дхаммы»].

----------


## Топпер

> Я думаю, что не теряют. Но почему остаётся боль? Ведь не должно быть её после нирваны!


Это не согласуется с суттами. В Махапариниббана сутте, например, Будда чётко говорит о то, что только в джханах, телесная немощь Татхагаты прекращается. У Будды болела голова и поясница. Он пояснял, что это - плод его каммы от прошлых жизней.

Нмкакой боли нет только в Париниббане (анупадисеса ниббана дхату). Ибо в этом виде Ниббаны, тела более нет. Стало быть, нет и причин для появления страданий.

----------


## Нико

> Это не согласуется с суттами. В Махапариниббана сутте, например, Будда чётко говорит о то, что только в джханах, телесная немощь Татхагаты прекращается. У Будды болела голова и поясница. Он пояснял, что это - плод его каммы от прошлых жизней.
> 
> Нмкакой боли нет только в Париниббане (анупадисеса ниббана дхату). Ибо в этом виде Ниббаны, тела более нет. Стало быть, нет и причин для появления страданий.


Ну хорошо, может, с суттами не согласуется. Но, помимо авторитетных источников, Будда таже призывал опираться на логику. Истина пресечения страданий -- это не париниббана, а ниббана (нирвана). Ещё раз повторяю вопрос: почему после достижения ниббаны-нирваны Будда по-прежнему чувствовал страдание?

----------


## Нико

> Всё верно, Нирвана- это прекращение дукха связанных с болью, изменчивостью и обусловленностью. Это достигается путём угасания злобы, жажды и неведения. Но даже когда причины страданий исчерпаны, законы реальности, или природа вещей никуда не деваются. Даже физическое тело Будды подвергалось старению. Говорится: _«Появляется Татхагата или нет, это сокровище остается – эта надежность Учения, эта правильность Учения: "все процессы непостоянны"»_ [Ангуттара Никая III. 134, Дхамма-нияма сутта «Закон Дхаммы»].


А как насчет того, что Будда мог бы прожить значительно дольше, и намекнул об этом Ананде? Но Ананда не понял намёк, и это создало дурную взаимозависимость, т.е. Будда отказался от мысли о долголетии? Не означает ли это, что Будда обрёл такую власть над своим бытием, что мог контролировать все эти природные процессы?  И потом, подумайте о пресечении 12-членной цепи взаимозависимосго происхождения.... Если нет неведения, то нет и кармы, и пр.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ещё раз повторяю вопрос: почему после достижения ниббаны-нирваны Будда по-прежнему чувствовал страдание?


Я думаю, что ощущение боли (ведана), связанные с наличием физичиеского тела (рупа) и страдание (дукха), связанные с жаждой (танха) - это разные вещи. У Будды не возникает дукха даже если возникает боль (неприятное ощущение), вследствии угасания жажды.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну хорошо, может, с суттами не согласуется. Но, помимо авторитетных источников, Будда таже призывал опираться на логику. Истина пресечения страданий -- это не париниббана, а ниббана (нирвана). Ещё раз повторяю вопрос: почему после достижения ниббаны-нирваны Будда по-прежнему чувствовал страдание?


Потому, что у него было тело. Пока тело живо, оно не может не нуждаться в пище и воде, лекарствах и одежде.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А как насчет того, что Будда мог бы прожить значительно дольше, и намекнул об этом Ананде? Но Ананда не понял намёк, и это создало дурную взаимозависимость, т.е. Будда отказался от мысли о долголетии? Не означает ли это, что Будда обрёл такую власть над своим бытием, что мог контролировать все эти природные процессы?  И потом, подумайте о пресечении 12-членной цепи взаимозависимосго происхождения.... Если нет неведения, то нет и кармы, и пр.


То, что Будда, с помощью сверхъестественных сил, при желании, мог бы поддерживать физическое тело неограниченное время, ещё не говорит о том, что Он не чувствал боли имея это самое физическое тело.  А от поддержания жизни Будда отказался для того, чтобы у его учеников не ослабло усердие.
Что касается взаимозависимого происхождения, то Вы тоже подумайте:  Нет тела- нет и ощущений (ведана) в т.ч. и боли. Есть тело- есть и ощущения.

----------


## Топпер

> А как насчет того, что Будда мог бы прожить значительно дольше, и намекнул об этом Ананде? Но Ананда не понял намёк, и это создало дурную взаимозависимость, т.е. Будда отказался от мысли о долголетии? Не означает ли это, что Будда обрёл такую власть над своим бытием, что мог контролировать все эти природные процессы? .


Нет. Не означает. 
Будда мог продлить свою жизнь ещё на анукаппу - срок человеческой жизни. Возможно это было благодаря иддхи - сверхспособностям. Но даже иддхи - это всего лишь сансара. Позже, когда тхера Ананда понял свою ошибку и просил Будду остаться, даже Будда не мог уже ничего изменить после того, как он отпустил контроль жизненных сил.



> И потом, подумайте о пресечении 12-членной цепи взаимозависимосго происхождения.... Если нет неведения, то нет и кармы, и пр


Это не совсем верное понимание. Уничтожение неведения позволяет не накапливать новой каммы и новое тело (которое должно быть обретено после смерти) не появится. Но старое тело - плод старой каммы. Оно ещё живо. Пока есть тело - будут и физические страдания.

----------


## Нико

> Потому, что у него было тело. Пока тело живо, оно не может не нуждаться в пище и воде, лекарствах и одежде.


Да? А говорят, что йогины, даже не достигшие ещё просветления, могут питаться пищей самадхи, им не нужна одежда, поскольку у них есть туммо, и вместо лекарств, опять же, обходятся сосредоточением.

----------

Майя П (22.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Да? А говорят, что йогины, даже не достигшие ещё просветления, могут питаться пищей самадхи, им не нужна одежда, поскольку у них есть туммо, и вместо лекарств, опять же, обходятся сосредоточением.


Говорят очень много разных вещей. Некоторые, например, говорят, что Иисус из Назарета взял на себя все наши грехи.
Вы сами, на сообщение выше, предлагали опираться на логику. Вот и вспомните, сколько *вы знаете лично* таких йогов, которые могут питаться пищей самадхи?
я лично пока слышал только сказки на эту тему.

----------

Raudex (24.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> То, что Будда, с помощью сверхъестественных сил, при желании, мог бы поддерживать физическое тело неограниченное время, ещё не говорит о том, что Он не чувствал боли имея это самое физическое тело.


А как насчёт тела без неприятных ощущений? Типа Рупакаи? Не задумывались?

----------


## Нико

> Говорят очень много разных вещей. Некоторые, например, говорят, что Иисус из Назарета взял на себя все наши грехи.
> Вы сами, на сообщение выше, предлагали опираться на логику. Вот и вспомните, сколько *вы знаете лично* таких йогов, которые могут питаться пищей самадхи?
> я лично пока слышал только сказки на эту тему.


Я в принципе знаю таких.... Лично....

----------


## Топпер

> Я в принципе знаю таких.... Лично....


Вы наблюдали их *беспрерывно*, в течение скажем двух - трёх лет? Если нет, то как вы можете утверждать, что они ничего не едят?

----------


## Нико

> Нет. Не означает. 
> Будда мог продлить свою жизнь ещё на анукаппу - срок человеческой жизни. Возможно это было благодаря иддхи - сверхспособностям. Но даже иддхи - это всего лишь сансара. Позже, когда тхера Ананда понял свою ошибку и просил Будду остаться, даже Будда не мог уже ничего изменить после того, как он отпустил контроль жизненных сил.


Ну да, это тхеравадинская точка зрения. Просто,н а мой взгляд, нелогично, что Будда испытывал страдания после нирваны. Но спорить не буду с Вами, Топпер.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Почему Вы так ратуете за то, что Будда чувствовал боль? Вы хотите опровергнуть его же учение?


Я ни за что ни ратую. Это Вы ратуете за то, что Будда не чувствовал боль!  :Smilie:  А я хочу сказать лишь то, что вопрос наличия или отсутсвия боли волнуют только простых существ, привязанных к ощущениям..

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Вы наблюдали их *беспрерывно*, в течение скажем двух - трёх лет? Если нет, то как вы можете утверждать, что они ничего не едят?


Да нет, конечно, не утверждаю... Но могут не есть... Есть практика медитации с принятием особых пилюль из эссенции цветов и пр. Без еды... Есть йогины, которые не спят и в суровые зимы в Дхарамсале в горах почти ходят без одежды... Они не будды при этом.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да? А говорят, что йогины, даже не достигшие ещё просветления, могут питаться пищей самадхи, им не нужна одежда, поскольку у них есть туммо, и вместо лекарств, опять же, обходятся сосредоточением.


А при чём тут просветление?  То, что человек может обходится без пищи, ещё не говорит о его просветлённости!  Даже Миларепа питался.. правда одним супом из крапивы, но всё же!  :Smilie:  Но при этом, Он был реализованным Учителем, в отличии от всяких там "солнцеедов" и т.п.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Я ни за что ни ратую. Это Вы ратуете за то, что Будда не чувствовал боль!  А я хочу сказать лишь то, что вопрос наличия или отсутсвия боли волнуют только простых существ, привязанных к ощущениям..


Нет, я просто за то, чтобы после нирваны мы наконец-то освободились от страданий... Иначе нелепо получается.... Стремимся к нирване целыми жизнями, кальпами и пр., а после её достижения опять же боль... Зачем тогда к этому стремиться?

----------


## Нико

> А при чём тут просветление?  То, что человек может обходится без пищи, ещё не говорит о его просветлённости!  Даже Миларепа питался.. правда одним супом из крапивы, но всё же!  Но при этом, Он был реализованным Учителем, в отличии от всяких там "солнцеедов" и т.п.


В огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нет, я просто за то, чтобы после нирваны мы наконец-то освободились от страданий... Иначе нелепо получается.... Стремимся к нирване целыми жизнями, кальпами и пр., а после её достижения опять же боль... Зачем тогда к этому стремиться?


Я ведь уже писал,  что страдания (дукха) - это ни только боль. Стремление к прекращению боли всё ещё обусловлено наличем жажды (танха). А нирвана- это как раз таки угасание этой самой жажды, которая является проявлением неведения. Поэтому мы должны стремиться к просветлению (прекращению жажды и неведения), а ни бежать от неприятного или стремиться к приятному. Все явления охвачены природой ума. Вместе с просветлением приходит понимание пустотности всех явлений, в т.ч. и боли.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну да, это тхеравадинская точка зрения. Просто,н а мой взгляд, нелогично, что Будда испытывал страдания после нирваны. Но спорить не буду с Вами, Топпер.


Не сомной вы спорить то будете. С каноническим пониманием. Если на ваш взгляд, что-либо нелогично, может быть, в ваших знаниях пробел?



> Нет, я просто за то, чтобы после нирваны мы наконец-то освободились от страданий... Иначе нелепо получается.... Стремимся к нирване целыми жизнями, кальпами и пр., а после её достижения опять же боль... Зачем тогда к этому стремиться?


Страданий нет не в каком виде, только в Париниббане. Когда наступила смерть тела. В саупадисеса ниббане, физические страдания ещё есть. Именно поэтому она и называется Ниббаной с остатком.



> Да нет, конечно, не утверждаю... Но могут не есть... Есть практика медитации с принятием особых пилюль из эссенции цветов и пр. Без еды... Есть йогины, которые не спят и в суровые зимы в Дхарамсале в горах почти ходят без одежды... Они не будды при этом.


Вполне допускаю, что до определённой температуры ходят без одежды. Сам когда-то моржевал.  :Smilie: 
Но их бы к нам в Оймякон. Сомневаюсь, что при минус шестидесяти они бы выдержали.
Насчёт сна тоже вопрос. Лама Сопа, например, не спит много лет, но при этом периодически отключается на несколько минут.
Тоже самое с едой. Если человек не ест месяц - два, это не означает, что он сможет не есть пять - десять лет.

----------


## Dron

> А причем здесь физическая боль? 
> ]Ваш аргумент ложный.
> Все остальные выводы сделаны на основе этого ложного аргумента, поэтому ложные.


там не было аргумента, была инф. о соотношении базовых понятий буддизма.





> Называть страданием то, от чего не страдаешь - не буддийская точка зрения.


да что ж это делается то, а?))))) Я не страдаю в данный момент от пребывания в аду, что теперь, говорить об адских страданиях нараков - небуддийская точка зрения? Ваш самопальный буддизм обрастает экзотическими подробностями прямо на глазах изумленной публики.




> Это означает иметь идею о страдании, которая не подтверждается реальным опытом, то есть является заблуждением.


помимо "реального опыта" в буддизме признается умозаключение и авторитетное свидетельство. Буддисты могут понять, что наличие негативной кармы приведет к страданию,  и они могут понять это несмотря на то, что страдания то нет пока. Вам же, по вашим словам, это не доступно. По крайней мере, сложно осуществимо- с машиной времени пока туговато на Джамбудвипе.



> Буддизм это пространство опыта, а не пространство идей.


суховато как-то. Давайте разбавим пространство опыта Космической любовью.

Да и обманул кто-то вас. Опыт (в буддизме) есть результат усвоения буддийских идей.




> У вас вообще получается, что буддизм заставляет людей страдать там, где они могут не страдать. Это очень странно.


у меня )))) буддизм не заставляет людей страдать, он говорит о том, что люди сами будут страдать, пока будут заменять усвоение идей на прожигание плодов благой кармы (опыт)



> Не страдаешь от боли? Это не буддизм.Сстрадай сейчас же, а то у тебя ложное воззрение иначе. Потому что буддизм говорит что от боли все должны страдать..
> Это извиняюсь бред, а не буддизм никакой.


конечно, бред. А с учетом того, что в предыдущем посте я написал, что дукха обусловленности может присутствовать и без боли, я точно знаю, кто здесь не бредит.

----------


## Нико

> Не сомной вы спорить то будете. С каноническим пониманием. Если на ваш взгляд, что-либо нелогично, может быть, в ваших знаниях пробел?


Ну, может быть и так...

----------


## Нико

> Я ведь уже писал,  что страдания (дукха) - это ни только боль. Стремление к прекращению боли всё ещё обусловлено наличем жажды (танха). А нирвана- это как раз таки угасание этой самой жажды, которая является проявлением неведения. Поэтому мы должны стремиться к просветлению (прекращению жажды и неведения), а ни бежать от неприятного или стремиться к приятному. Все явления охвачены природой ума. Вместе с просветлением приходит понимание пустотности всех явлений, в т.ч. и боли.


Должны... Я была когда-то должна пионерии, комсомолу и компартии... Теперь никому не должна. Всё, что я делаю -- исключительно мой собственный выбор. Мой Гуру Его Святейшество Далай-лама постоянно говорит о том, что наша цель -- счастье, и мы имеем на это полное право, как и остальные существа. Вы говорите цитатами из "правильных книжек". Задумайтесь хотя бы на секунду о том, чего Вы действительно хотите....

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Должны... Я была когда-то должна пионерии, комсомолу и компартии... Теперь никому не должна. Всё, что я делаю -- исключительно мой собственный выбор. Мой Гуру Его Святейшество Далай-лама постоянно говорит о том, что наша цель -- счастье, и мы имеем на это полное право, как и остальные существа. Вы говорите цитатами из "правильных книжек". Задумайтесь хотя бы на секунду о том, чего Вы действительно хотите....


А почему Вы решили, что я не задумавался о том, в отношении чего я приводил цитаты? Очень даже задумывался. И пришёл к выводу, что Нирвана действительно запредельна нашим представлениям о счастье. И если Учителя говорят о Нирване в положительных терминам, то это не значит что стоит понимать это буквально. В частности слово "счастье" обозначающее цель, очень даже метафорично, т.к. у всех у нас разные представления о счастье, а нирвана одна для всех!  :Smilie:  И если мы действительно хотим достичь реализации, и помочь прийти к этому другим, то мы именно _должны_ стремиться к просветлению (т.е. развивать бодхичтитту).

----------


## Нико

> А почему Вы решили, что я не задумавался о том, в отношении чего я приводил цитаты? Очень даже задумывался. И пришёл к выводу, что Нирвана действительно запредельна нашим представлениям о счастье. И если Учителя говорят о Нирване в положительных терминам, то это не значит что стоит понимать это буквально. В частности слово "счастье" обозначающее цель, очень даже метафорично, т.к. у всех у нас разные представления о счастье, а нирвана одна для всех!  И если мы действительно хотим достичь реализации, и помочь прийти к этому другим, то мы именно _должны_ стремиться к просветлению (т.е. развивать бодхичтитту).


Вот, опять говорите коммунистическими лозунгами.... "Нирвана одна для всех"....

----------


## Dron

> А я хочу сказать лишь то, что вопрос наличия или отсутсвия боли волнуют только простых существ, привязанных к ощущениям..


этот вопрос волнует всех буддистов всех колесниц, это вектор их пути, от боли - к ее вечному отсутствию, будь то полное уничтожение, либо Аннуттара самъяк самбодхи. 
кого не волнует вопрос наличия/отсутствия боли, того не волнует вопрос способа избавления от нее. И буддизм вообще.

----------

Нико (22.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> этот вопрос волнует всех буддистов всех колесниц, это вектор их пути, от боли - к ее вечному отсутствию, будь то полное уничтожение, либо Аннуттара самъяк самбодхи. 
> кого не волнует вопрос наличия/отсутствия боли, того не волнует вопрос способа избавления от нее. И буддизм вообще.


Буддистов волнует вопрос прекращения дукха, которое не ограничевается только лишь болью. Это именно то, что отличает буддиста например от простого врача, который может быть более осведомлён в вопросе  наличия/отсутствия боли и в способе избавления от неё. Да и первым, что привело Будду к поискам Пути  прекращения дукха, была не боль, так что Вы  ошибаетесь в том, что вектором пути буддистов является вопрос наличия/отсутствия боли. (хотя я не отрицаю, что возникновение боли, также может способствовать осознанию  изъянов самсарического существования).
p.s. Заметьте, мы говорим о боли, только как о телесном ощущении.

----------

AndyZ (23.03.2011)

----------


## Dron

> А я хочу сказать лишь то, что вопрос наличия или отсутсвия боли волнуют только простых существ, привязанных к ощущениям.


.



> Буддистов волнует вопрос прекращения дукха, которое не ограничевается только лишь болью


вы промеж себя определитесь, что волнует буддистов, а потом объявите. А то непонятно, чему следовать.




> так что Вы ошибаетесь в том, что вектором пути буддистов является вопрос боли.


правда?)))) Если б вам предложили на выбор избавление от трех видов дуккха в произвольном порядке, но последовательно и с отсрочкой до следующего выбора в 100 млн кальп, вы ж, как непростой человек, в первую очередь явно не от боли бы избавились, да?))))) Наверное, от страдания перемен))))

----------

Нико (22.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> .вы промеж себя определитесь, что волнует буддистов, а потом объявите. А то непонятно, чему следовать.


Да определился уже, ещё до этого Вашего совета! : ) Дукха- это не только боль. Первая Благородная Истина, представленная Буддой как видение жизни и мира, имеет более глубокое философское значение и охватывает более широкие смыслы.




> правда?)))) Если б вам предложили на выбор избавление от трех видов дуккха в произвольном порядке, но последовательно и с отсрочкой до следующего выбора в 100 млн кальп, вы ж, как непростой человек, в первую очередь явно не от боли бы избавились, да?))))) Наверное, от страдания перемен))))


Почему это Вас так забавляет?

----------


## Dron

> Да определился уже, ещё до этого Вашего совета! : ) Дукха- это не только боль. Первая Благородная Истина, представленная Буддой как видение жизни и мира, имеет более глубокое философское значение и охватывает более широкие смыслы.


а я с этим спорил, да?





> Почему это Вас так забавляет?


потому что выбор очевиден

----------


## Сергей Ч

> а я с этим спорил, да?


Вам виднее с чем вы спорили, вот и поясните.

----------


## Dron

> А я хочу сказать лишь то, что вопрос наличия или отсутсвия боли волнуют *только* простых существ, привязанных к ощущениям.


буддисты какие существа?

----------


## ullu

> Просто есть несколько видов страдания.
> Страдания страдания (физической или душевной боли) может не быть. Более того, ведана может принимать вид не только дуккхи, но и суккхи. И наш опыт говорит о том, что мы испытываем удовольствие, а не страдание.
> 
> Но есть ещё два вида страдания, более глубоких.
> 
> страдание изменения - возникающих вследствие аничча
> всепроникающее страдание -являющихся коренным злом сансары.
>  Именно об этом говорил Будда: "Sabbe sa'nkhārā dukkhā" - все обусловленные дхаммы есть дуккха. И ведана суккха в том числе.


Да, но мы говорили о страдании от боли, этот вид страдания невозможно не заметить, более того оно либо есть - переживается в опыте, явно и это переживание им и является собственно, либо этого страдания нет и нельзя сказать что оно как бы есть, но его незаметно.
Поэтому очень странно говорить , что если я не страдаю от боли, то я все равно страдаю от боли, потому что Будда сказал что боль это страдание .

И ещё странее если я начну заставлять себя страдать, что бы это соответствовало буддизму. 

Поэтому если я не испытываю страданий от боли, это означает. что страдание и ощущение это разные вещи. А не то, что у меня не буддийское воззрение, как на основании того что я не страдаю от боли , утверждает мой оппонент.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.03.2011), Сергей Ч (23.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А я хочу сказать лишь то, что вопрос наличия или отсутсвия боли волнуют только простых существ, привязанных к ощущениям.
> 			
> 		
> 
> буддисты какие существа?


Думаю Вы не правильно поняли сказанное мной. Имелось ввиду то, что простых существ, объятых жаждой (в т.ч. и нас с Вами), прежде всего волнуют вопросы связанные с получением приятных ощущений и отсутствием неприятных. Третий вид проявления страстного желания – стремление не к обладанию, а к «уничтожению». Это оборотная сторона жажды жизни, воплощенная в инстинкте отрицания, отвержения того, что неприятно и нежелательно. Т.е. имеется представление о неком "ином бытии", к которому имеется жажда. А это противоречит определению Нирваны-  как полному угасанию жажды, которая является причиной дукха. *Т.е. причина дукха - это жажда (танха), а не боль.* Кроме физической боли Истина страдания указывает на его эмоциональные и психологические формы: «горе, скорбь, печаль и отчаяние». Они могут иногда представлять более мучительные проблемы, чем физические страдания. Вот поэтому, даже испытывая боль, Будды и Архаты не испытывают дукха! А после оставления физического тела (паринирваны) прекращаются и условия возникновения физической боли.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, но мы говорили о страдании от боли, этот вид страдания невозможно не заметить, более того оно либо есть - переживается в опыте, явно и это переживание им и является собственно, либо этого страдания нет и нельзя сказать что оно как бы есть, но его незаметно.
> Поэтому очень странно говорить , что если я не страдаю от боли, то я все равно страдаю от боли, потому что Будда сказал что боль это страдание .


Страдаете, только не осознаёте этого. По сравнению с Ниббаной любое, даже положительное состояние - страдание.



> И ещё странее если я начну заставлять себя страдать, что бы это соответствовало буддизму.


Вы чего-то недопонимаете похоже. Буддизм не учит *заставлять себя страдать*, буддизм учит исследованию мирских состояний и видению их неудовлетворительности.
278. "*Sabbe sa'nkhārā dukkhā*"ti, yadā paññāya passati;
"*Все* санкхары *горестны*". Когда мудро видят это,
Atha nibbindati dukkhe, esa maggo visuddhiyā.
То разочаровываются в страдании. Вот путь к очищению.



> Поэтому если я не испытываю страданий от боли, это означает. что страдание и ощущение это разные вещи.


Ощущение - это ведана. Ведана может принимать три значения: неприятного, приятного и нейтрального. Но это с т.з. мирского восприятия. С абсолютной т.з. все виды обусловленных дхамм - страдание.



> А не то, что у меня не буддийское воззрение, как на основании того что я не страдаю от боли , утверждает мой оппонент.


Если вы заметили, три человека, придерживающиеся разных буддийских школ, в этой теме намекают вам на то, что у вас не буддийские воззрения, в данном вопросе.
К чему бы это?

----------

Сергей Ч (23.03.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Опыт (в буддизме) есть результат усвоения буддийских идей.


На основании этой фразы я думаю что мы с вами не найдем общего языка и дальше продолжать этот разговор совершенно бессмысленно.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Поэтому если я не испытываю страданий от боли, это означает. что страдание и ощущение это разные вещи.


Боль - это и есть страдание в обыденном понимании. Так что Вы не можете не страдать, когда возникает боль! )

----------


## ullu

> Страдаете, только не осознаёте этого.


Невозможно переживать страдание боли не переживая его или не осознавая что переживаешь его.
Именно поэтому Будда использовал этот вид страдания для объяснения страданий. Потому что это страдание связано с ощущением, что означает что оно всегда очевидно и оно либо есть, либо его нет. Невозможно фантазировать о том что оно есть, так же невозможно фантазировать о том, что его нет.

Попробуйте сами не осознавать боль.




> Вы чего-то недопонимаете похоже. Буддизм не учит *заставлять себя страдать*, буддизм учит исследованию мирских состояний и видению их неудовлетворительности.
> 278. "*Sabbe sa'nkhārā dukkhā*"ti, yadā paññāya passati;
> "*Все* санкхары *горестны*". Когда мудро видят это,
> Atha nibbindati dukkhe, esa maggo visuddhiyā.
> То разочаровываются в страдании. Вот путь к очищению.


Я не не понимаю, я говорю что это оппонент мой несет чушь, предлагая мне страдать там, где я могу не страдать.




> Если вы заметили, три человека, придерживающиеся разных буддийских школ, в этой теме намекают вам на то, что у вас не буддийские воззрения, в данном вопросе.
> К чему бы это?


Я пока вижу только двоих,  которые пока не написали каково же мое воззрение и почему оно не буддийское .
Но намекают, да. И ещё предлагают страдать что бы быть буддистом :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Думаю Вы не правильно поняли сказанное мной.


думаю, Вы неправильно поняли сказанное в Кагью-



> Вот поэтому, даже испытывая боль, Будды


в Кагью не учат, что Будды испытывают боль

и буддизм вообще неправильно поняли-



> Вот поэтому, даже испытывая боль, Будды и Архаты не испытывают дукха!


в любом буддизме нет боли, которая не дукха. Есть дукха, которая не боль.

----------


## ullu

> Боль - это и есть страдание в обыденном понимании. Так что Вы не можете не страдать, когда возникает боль! )


Пойду убью себя об стену тогда что ли )))  Что мне ещё остается )

В обыденном понимании Я реально существую, кстати.

----------


## Dron

> На основании этой фразы я думаю что мы с вами не найдем общего языка и дальше продолжать этот разговор совершенно бессмысленно.


на основании этой фразы так думать нельзя. Так можно думать на основании ясновидения.

----------


## Топпер

> Невозможно переживать страдание боли не переживая его или не осознавая что переживаешь его.
> Именно поэтому Будда использовал этот вид страдания для объяснения страданий. Потому что это страдание связано с ощущением, что означает что оно всегда очевидно и оно либо есть, либо его нет. Невозможно фантазировать о том что оно есть, так же невозможно фантазировать о том, что его нет.


Вы внимательно почитайте сутту, которую я привёл в предыдущем сообщении. В ней объясняется, почему же ничего не чувствовать - это более приятно, нежели чувствовать. Переводя с русского на русский это означает, что веданасуккха, по сравнению с Ниббаной - это страдание.



> Попробуйте сами не осознавать боль.


Не понял, к чему это.



> Я не не понимаю, я говорю что это оппонент мой несет чушь, предлагая мне страдать там. где я могу не страдать.


Он говорит вполне буддийские вещи. А вот вы, понимаете его как-то по своему. Соответственно делаете какие-то странные выводы.



> Я пока вижу только двоих,


Дрон, Сергей Чернявский и я.



> которые пока не написали каково же мое воззрение и почему оно не буддийское .
> Но намекают, да. И ещё предлагают страдать что бы быть буддистом


Сутту и цитату из Дхаммапады я вам привёл. Ваше мнение противоречит этим цитатам.

----------


## Dron

> Поэтому если я не испытываю страданий от боли, это означает. что страдание и ощущение это разные вещи. А не то, что у меня не буддийское воззрение, как на основании того что я не страдаю от боли , утверждает мой оппонент.


оппонент утверждает, что вы приписываете ему, чего не было.

----------


## ullu

> Вы внимательно почитайте сутту, которую я привёл в предыдущем сообщении. В ней объясняется, почему же ничего не чувствовать - это более приятно, нежели чувствовать. Переводя с русского на русский это означает, что веданасуккха, по сравнению с Ниббаной - это страдание.


И откуда же здесь возникнет у меня лично побуждение освободиться от страданий?



> Не понял, к чему это.


Ну вы мне написали что страдание от боли можно не осознавать.



> Он говорит вполне буддийские вещи. А вот вы, понимаете его как-то по своему. Соответственно делаете какие-то странные выводы.


Ну то есть заставлять себя страдать от боли когда не страдаешь это буддийские вещи...Приехали.

----------


## Dron

> Ну то есть заставлять себя страдать от боли когда не страдаешь это буддийские вещи...Приехали.


вы ездите странными маршрутами. Никто не указывал такой конечный пункт. Боль сама по себе есть один из видов дуккхи, независимо от того, расстраиваетесь вы из за нее, или радуетесь.

----------


## Топпер

> И откуда же здесь возникнет у меня лично побуждение освободиться от страданий?


В смысле "окуда"? Не понял постановки вопроса.



> Ну вы мне написали что страдание от боли можно не осознавать.


простите, где я такое написал?



> Ну то есть заставлять себя страдать от боли когда не страдаешь это буддийские вещи...Приехали.


Уллу, вспомните, сколько раз на этом форуме вас уже подвергали критике за ваши "буддийские" воззрения. И, тем не менее, вы продолжаете в том же духе: выхватываете из учения какой-либо фактор, абсолютизируете его произвольно, и потом, на этой основе, строите свои теории. Одни "отрубленные рыбьи бошки" чего стоят.

Т.к. вы придерживаетесь тибетского буддизма, я могу посоветовать вам внимательно изучить Ламрим Цзонкапы и прочесть "краткое изложение сущности ламрима" Ело Ринпоче. Ваши взгляды, во многом, противоречат и общебуддийским и ваджраянским.

----------


## ullu

> оппонент утверждает, что вы приписываете ему, чего не было.


 Оппонент путает опыт и точку зрения, это означает что оппонент не знает что такое опыт. О каком буддизме может идти речь ?

----------


## Топпер

> Оппонент путает опыт и точку зрения, это означает что оппонент не знает что такое опыт. О каком буддизме может идти речь ?


Опыт многих людей говорит им о том, что со своим противником легче всего покончить убив его и тщательно заметя следы. Многим это даже удаётся. В итоге об этих убийствах никто, кроме убийцы не узнаёт. И самое интересное, что многих убийц даже совесть после этого не мучает (особенно если убийство полагалось правильным. "за дело").
Однако в буддизме, почему то считается, что убийство - это очень негативное деяние. Хотя весь опыт убийц говорит им об обратном.

----------


## Dron

> Оппонент путает опыт и точку зрения, это означает что оппонент не знает что такое опыт. О каком буддизме может идти речь ?


о таком буддизме, где точка зрения сначала проверяется, затем усваивается (гомпа - привыкание, усвоение). Нельзя непосредственно познать (вы же это опытом называете?) непонятое.
Обратите внимание, насколько мягко я отреагировал на ваше ложное утверждение.

----------


## ullu

> В смысле "окуда"? Не понял постановки вопроса.


Ну что меня в этой ситуации может побудить начать оcвобождаться? 




> простите, где я такое написал?


Мы говорили с Дроном о страдании от боли и о том, что можно испытывать боль, но не страдать при этом.
вы написали что я все равно страдаю, просто не осознаю. Но мы не говорили о тонких видах страдания, мы говорили о страдании от боли.
Поэтому не осознавать я должна боль и страдание от нее.
Поэтому я вам предложила попробовать это.



> Уллу, вспомните, сколько раз на этом форуме вас уже подвергали критике за ваши "буддийские" воззрения. И, тем не менее, вы продолжаете в том же духе: выхватываете из учения какой-либо фактор, абсолютизируете его произвольно, и потом, на этой основе, строите свои теории. Одни "отрубленные рыбьи бошки" чего стоят.


Ну если мы так ставим вопрос, то я думаю что вас подвергали критике за небуддийские воззрения  не меньшее количество раз на этом форуме  :Smilie:  
Так что это не аргумент наверное, да?
Я не выхватываю из учения никакого фактора сейчас. Если вы заметили я говорю о своем опыте, а не об умозаключении. Который Дрон, вы и Чернавский пытаетесь сейчас опровергнуть, убеждая меня в том, что раз я не страдала переживая боль, то это произошло просто потому, что у меня не буддийское воззрение , а вот было бы буддийское воззрение, я бы страдала от боли.
Это что вообще такое по вашему?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (24.03.2011)

----------


## AndyZ

> Боль - это и есть страдание в обыденном понимании. Так что Вы не можете не страдать, когда возникает боль! )


А если у мазохиста спросить?  :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (24.03.2011)

----------


## ullu

> о таком буддизме, где точка зрения сначала проверяется, затем усваивается (гомпа - привыкание, усвоение). Нельзя непосредственно познать (вы же это опытом называете?) непонятое.
> Обратите внимание, насколько мягко я отреагировал на ваше ложное утверждение.


Хотите я вам уроню чугунный утюг на ногу и вы сразу непосредственно познаете его свойства причинять вам боль без всякого предварительного изучения этих свойств чугунного утюга? 
Или вы считаете что не познаете?

Внимания не обращу, вы достаточно оскорбляли меня в своих предыдущих сообщениях. Но это наверное тоже буддизм, в вашем понимании.

----------


## Dron

> Который Дрон, вы и Чернавский пытаетесь сейчас опровергнуть, убеждая меня в том, что раз я не страдала переживая боль, то это произошло просто потому, что у меня не буддийское воззрение , а вот было бы буддийское воззрение, я бы страдала от боли.
> Это что вообще такое по вашему?


у меня лимит оправдания в ответ на беспочвенные обвинения в среду - исчерпан. Можно радоваться, испытывая боль, при строительстве ступы, вы устали например, вам больно- но радостно, вы счастливы. Боль при этом будет. Она - дукха. Но вы счастливы, и вам радостно. Это вполне по буддийски.

----------


## Dron

> Хотите я вам уроню чугунный утюг на ногу и вы сразу непосредственно познаете его свойства причинять вам боль без всякого предварительного изучения этих свойств чугунного утюга? 
> Или вы считаете что не познаете?


вы предлагаете довольно банальный опыт, добавьте что -нибудь, заинтересуйте.




> Внимания не обращу, вы достаточно оскорбляли меня в своих предыдущих сообщениях. Но это наверное тоже буддизм, в вашем понимании.


это ложь, Уллу.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну что меня в этой ситуации может побудить начать оcвобождаться?


В какой "в этой"?



> Мы говорили с Дроном о страдании от боли и о том, что можно испытывать боль, но не страдать при этом.


Не испытывать *психических* страданий.



> вы написали что я все равно страдаю, просто не осознаю. Но мы не говорили о тонких видах страдания, мы говорили о страдании от боли.


Вообще изначально мы начали говорить о видах страдания, которые есть у Будды в саупадисесаниббане. Боль - один из видов страдания. Это страдание страдания. Удовольствие - тоже страдание, по сравнению с Ниббаной.



> Поэтому не осознавать я должна боль и страдание от нее.
> Поэтому я вам предложила попробовать это.


Не понял, откуда взялся вывод "поэтому"? На каком основании из утверждения о том, что боль - это страдание, можно сделать вывод что вы должны не осознавать боль?  Не вижу связи.



> Ну если мы так ставим вопрос, то я думаю что вас подвергали критике за небуддийские воззрения  не меньшее количество раз на этом форуме  
> Так что это не аргумент наверное, да?


Вы напрасно так думаете.



> Я не выхватываю из учения никакого фактора сейчас. Если вы заметили я говорю о своем опыте, а не об умозаключении.


Вот это и есть выхватывание. Вы абсолютизируете одно положение, что дескать всё происходит из опыта. Но забываете об авторитетном свидетельстве и *правильном* умозаключении



> Который Дрон, вы и Чернавский пытаетесь сейчас опровергнуть, убеждая меня в том, что раз я не страдала переживая боль, то это произошло просто потому, что у меня не буддийское воззрение , а вот было бы буддийское воззрение, я бы страдала от боли.
> Это что вообще такое по вашему?


Вас пытаются убедить, что вы не видите всей совокупности страдания. Никто здесь не утверждает, что буддист ощущает больше физической боли, нежели не буддист.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> А если у мазохиста спросить?


мазохист тоже страдает. Просто у него с ситуацией, в которой он испытывает боль, сцепленно сексуальное удовольствие. Мазохист не получает удовольствие от боли, он вынужден терпеть её для получения сексуального удовольствия.

----------


## ullu

> В какой "в этой"?


В ситуации когда необходимо сравнивать свое состояние с Нирваной и только тогда узнавать, что твое обычное состояние - страдание.



> Не испытывать *психических* страданий..


Не испытывать страданий. Я не говорила психических.




> Вообще изначально мы начали говорить о видах страдания, которые есть у Будды в саупадисесаниббане. Боль - один из видов страдания. Это страдание страдания. Удовольствие - тоже страдание, по сравнению с Ниббаной.


Возможно, но о других видах страдания я не говорила. Я вступила в разговор на том месте, где речь шла о страданиях от боли. ( страдать когда отпиливают ногу , был пример ).




> Не понял, откуда взялся вывод "поэтому"? На каком основании из утверждения о том, что боль - это страдание, можно сделать вывод что вы должны не осознавать боль?  Не вижу связи.


Мы говорили о страдании от боли. Вы сказали что я думаю что не страдаю , потому что не осознаю это страдание.
Раз мы говорим о страдании от боли, то не осознавать я должна страдание от боли. Думаете это возможно?




> Вы напрасно так думаете.


Я думаю что не напрасно.



> Вот это и есть выхватывание. Вы абсолютизируете одно положение, что дескать всё происходит из опыта. Но забываете об авторитетном свидетельстве.


Авторитетное свидетельство не может утверждать ложность личного переживания. Никогда не встречала такого авторитетного свидетельства в котором говорилось бы что вы не переживаете этот как страдание, но на самом деле это страдание.

И одно из положений буддийской логики - она не должна противоречить бытовому опыту.



> Вас пытаются убедить, что вы не видите всей совокупности страдания. Никто здесь не утверждает, что буддист ощущает больше физической боли, нежели не буддист.


Там не было речи о всей совокупности страданий. Речь вообще шла о равенстве между словом боль и страдание.

----------


## Dron

> Речь вообще шла о равенстве между словом боль и страдание.


))))
о частном - боль, и общем - дукха, страдание.

----------


## Топпер

> В ситуации когда необходимо сравнивать свое состояние с Нирваной и только тогда узнавать, что твое обычное состояние - страдание.


Это апостериорно познаётся. Но в сутте, тхера Сарипутта поясняет, каким образом это можно понять по аналогии с джханами.



> Не испытывать страданий. Я не говорила психических.


Спросите у Дрона и Сергея Чернявского, о каких страданиях они говорили. Я, например, говорил о всех видах.



> Мы говорили о страдании от боли. Вы сказали что я думаю что не страдаю , потому что не осознаю это страдание.


Да, это касается тонких видов страдания (страдания перемен и всепроникающего) и восприятия веданасуккха без сравнения с Ниббаной.



> Раз мы говорим о страдании от боли, то не осознавать я должна страдание от боли. Думаете это возможно?


Не осознавать вы можете страдание от удовольствия. Об этом речь шла.



> Я думаю что не напрасно.


Тогда приведите мои сообщения в которых бы я высказывал не буддийскую т.з.



> Авторитетное свидетельство не может утверждать ложность личного переживания. Никогда не встречала такого авторитетного свидетельства.


Почитайте сутты. Будда только об этом и говорит. Что простые люди воспринимают: приносящее страдание, как приносящее радость.



> Там не было речи о всей совокупности страданий. Речь вообще шла о равенстве между словом боль и страдание.


Да всякая боль - это страдание. Но не всякое страдание - боль.

----------


## ullu

> Это апостериорно познаётся. Но в сутте, тхера Сарипутта поясняет, каким образом это можно понять по аналогии с джханами.


А что меня побуждает это познавать?



> Спросите у Дрона и Сергея Чернявского, о каких страданиях они говорили. Я, например, говорил о всех видах.


Ну значит вы не следили за нашим разговором. 



> Да, это касается тонких видов страдания (страдания перемен и всепроникающего) и восприятия веданасуккха без сравнения с Ниббаной.
> Не осознавать вы можете страдание от удовольствия. Об этом речь шла.


Это я поняла, поэтому я вам сперва написала, что мы говорим о страдании от боли. А потом привела пример - попробуйте боль не осознавать.



> Почитайте сутты. Будда только об этом и говорит. Что простые люди воспринимают: приносящее страдание, как приносящее радость.


Это не переживание. Они думают, что это принесет им радость, но не переживают это как приносящее радость в будущем. Невозможно переживать что-то на будущее. Можно только иметь идею о том что это будет хорошо, полезно и т.д. 
Но идеи это не переживания. Относительно идей конечно есть много объяснений об их ошибочности. 



> Да всякая боль - это страдание. Но не всякое страдание - боль.


А я говорю нет  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (24.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> в Кагью не учат, что Будды испытывают боль


 Как можно не испытывать боль, пока есть условия (физическое тело) и причины (его повреждение)? Если вы знакомы с историей жизни Миларепы, то знаете, что он был способен преодолевать боль. Один геше стал завидовать его славе и духовным свершениям. Он пообещал одной своей тайной подруге большой кусок бирюзы, если она даст Миларепе чашу йогурта с подмешанным в него смертельным ядом. Она пришла к Миларепе, но тот отослал её, не приняв йогурт, и велел принести его позже. Она очень обеспокоилась, не узнал ли Миларепа о яде, и, чтобы убедить её отнести этот йогурт снова, геше дал ей бирюзу. Когда женщина принесла йогурт Миларепе, он выпил его и спросил: «Так тебе дали бирюзу за то, что ты сделала? Миларепа знал, что, если бы ей всё удалось с первого раза, геше обманул бы её.
 Когда Миларепе стало очень плохо, геше не мог поверить, что возможно сносить боль от такого сильного яда, и он попросил Миларепу передать эту боль ему. Но когда Миларепа сделал это, геше почувствовал ужасные муки, и страдания его были столь велики, что он не смог вынести их даже минуту.




> и буддизм вообще неправильно поняли-


Тоже самое я могу сказать и про Вас. Так может не будем использовать такие аргументы?




> в любом буддизме нет боли, которая не дукха. Есть дукха, которая не боль.


Дрон, ещё раз: Вы в курсе того, что мы говорим о боли только как о неприятном физическом ощущении? При правильном рассмотрении которого, могут отсутствовать [душевные] страдания, возникающие у простых существ [при появлении боли].

_Так я слышал, однажды Самый Почитаемый пребывал близ Раджагахи в оленьем парке Маддакуччи. В то время его нога была повреждена каменным осколком. Мучительные ощущения боли в теле охватили его: болезненные, лютые, острые, раздирающие, противные, неприятные. Однако он терпеливо переносил их, внимательный, бдительный, не испытывающий волнений. Сложив в четыре слоя и расстелив свою накидку, он лежал на правом боку в позе льва, с одной ногой, помещённой поверх другой, осознающий и бдительный._


Из Сакалика Сутты
Каменный осколок

----------


## Топпер

> А что меня побуждает это познавать?


Это уже к вам самой вопрос. Он, собственно говоря, выходит за рамки обсуждения.



> Ну значит вы не следили за нашим разговором.


Может быть. Однако аргументы ваших оппонентов я, почему то, понял.



> Это я поняла, поэтому я вам сперва написала, что мы говорим о страдании от боли. А потом привела пример - попробуйте боль не осознавать.


В принципе, можно и не осознавать. Например, в медитации. 



> Это не переживание. Они думают, что это принесет им радость, но не переживают это как приносящее радость в будущем. Невозможно переживать что-то на будущее.


Будущее здесь при чём? Вы сами говорили о непосредственном, чувственном опыте. А вам говорили, что этого мало для правильного познания.



> А я говорю нет


И какая же боль - удовольствие?

----------


## ullu

И кстати если вы переживая боль не страдаете от боли, то это означает что у вас нет привязанности к приятному и неприятному, потому что по другому это невозможно.
И это означает что вы не страдаете от непостоянства, потому что не важно что наступит после - приятное или неприятное. И означает что вы не подвержены пресыщению - потому что вы удовлетворены тем что переживаете.

----------


## Топпер

> И кстати если вы переживая боль не страдаете от боли, то это означает что у вас нет привязанности к приятному и неприятному, потому что по другому это невозможно.


Всё означенное касается только психических страданий. 



> И это означает что вы не страдаете от непостоянства, потому что не важно что наступит после - приятное или неприятное. И означает что вы не подвержены пресыщению - потому что вы удовлетворены тем что переживаете.


Тем не менее даже Будда пользовался услугами лекаря Дживаки, чтобы ему облегчили физические страдания.

Более того, даже на психическом уровне Будда не горел желанием оставаться в сансаре и проповедовать живым существам, т.к. это было утомительно для него. И только по просьбе Брахмы Сахампати, он это сделал.

----------


## ullu

> Это уже к вам самой вопрос. Он, собственно говоря, выходит за рамки обсуждения.


Ну вот я не нахожу здесь того, что может меня побудить. И вы не сможете найти, потому что здесь нет места моей личной ситуации и нет места моему личному опыту. 
Что же вас может побудить в этой ситуации начать познавать, или не вас, а любое живое существо?




> Может быть. Однако аргументы ваших оппонентов я, почему то, понял.


Как же вы их поняли, если вы не поняли что мы говорим о страдании от боли даже?



> В принципе, можно и не осознавать. Например, в медитации.


Переживать и не переживать? 
Как это? :Smilie:  Либо уж вы переживаете, либо нет. Под наркозом тоже не осознают боль, но её и не переживают.



> Будущее здесь при чём? Вы сами говорили о непосредственном, чувственном опыте. А вам говорили, что этого мало для правильного познания.


Вы сами такой пример привели, они воспринимают приносящее страдание , как приносящее радость. 
Это может быть только на будущее. 




> И какая же боль - удовольствие?


Боль это боль, но причем здесь страдание?

----------


## Топпер

> Ну вот я не нахожу здесь того, что может меня побудить. И вы не сможете найти, потому что здесь нет места моей личной ситуации и нет места моему личному опыту. 
> Что же вас может побудить в этой ситуации начать познавать, или не вас, а любое живое существо?


Первая БИ. 



> Переживать и не переживать? 
> Как это? Либо уж вы переживаете, либо нет. Под наркозом тоже не осознают боль, но её и не переживают.


Когда между индрией и висаей нет пхассы.
Если же контакт есть и возникает сознание боли, связанное с определённой индрией, то конечно она будет ощущаться.



> Вы сами такой пример привели, они воспринимают приносящее страдание , как приносящее радость. 
> Это может быть только на будущее.


Напротив. Это как раз на "сейчас". А вот правильное исследование, с рассмотрением результатов и может показать нам, что это счастье - иллюзорно.



> Боль это боль, но причем здесь страдание?


При том, что боль - самый простой и очевидный вид страдания. Доступный даже животным.

----------


## ullu

> Всё означенное касается только психических страданий.


Боль это ощущение, причем здесь психические страдания?
Страдания от ощущений это физические страдания. Никаких других физических страданий нет ведь?



> Тем не менее даже Будда пользовался услугами лекаря Дживаки, чтобы ему облегчили физические страдания.


Или сохранили физическое тело.



> Более того, даже на психическом уровне Будда не горел желанием оставаться в сансаре и проповедовать живым существам, т.к. это было утомительно для него. И только по просьбе Брахмы Сахампати, он это сделал.


А почему должно было быть по другому?

----------


## ullu

> Первая БИ.


Никогда не думала что просто слова могут кого-то сдвинуть с места. Нужно же переживание.
нужно же чт бы я ощущала это как проблему и хотела от этого страдания избавиться. Но как я могу ощущать как проблему то что в Нирване лучше?



> Когда между индрией и висаей нет пхассы.
> Если же контакт есть и возникает сознание боли, связанное с определённой индрией, то конечно она будет ощущаться.


Ну вот о том и речь, что она ощущается и не обманешься.



> Напротив. Это как раз на "сейчас". А вот правильное исследование, с рассмотрением результатов и может показать нам, что это счастье - иллюзорно.


То есть приятное и неприятное обладают независимым существованием?



> При том, что боль - самый простой и очевидный вид страдания. Доступный даже животным.


Страдание от боли конечно, самый очевидный вид страдания. Я разьве с этим спорю? 
Но как это мешает не страдать при переживании боли?

----------


## Топпер

> Боль это ощущение, причем здесь психические страдания?


Боль - один из видов страдания.



> Страдания от ощущений это физические страдания. Никаких других физических страданий нет ведь?


Есть ещё психические страдания, которые чаще всего сопровождают физические.



> Или сохранили физическое тело.


Нет. Не во всех случаях. Дживака его лечил ведь не только в случаях угрозы жизни.



> А почему должно было быть по другому?


Потому, что по-вашему получается, что если человек не испытывает отвращения, то ему всё равно какие ощущения получать.

----------


## ullu

А вообще чего я , я ж не против, страдайте пожалуйста, если вам так хочется и не хочется не страдать.

----------


## Топпер

> А вообще чего я , я ж не против, страдайте пожалуйста, если вам так хочется и не хочется не страдать.


В общем, Уллу, по итогам ваших высказываний, я поставил вопрос о лишении вас статуса основного участника.

----------

Raudex (24.03.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Боль - один из видов страдания.
> Есть ещё психические страдания, которые чаще всего сопровождают физические.


Конечно есть, но речь не о них.



> Нет. Не во всех случаях. Дживака его лечил ведь не только в случаях угрозы жизни.


Тут я ничего не могу сказать, я не знаю почему он его лечил и страдал ли Будда от боли я тоже не знаю.



> Потому, что по-вашему получается, что если человек не испытывает отвращения, то ему всё равно какие ощущения получать.


По моему я не говорила про не испытывает отвращения .
Но если человек не привязан к приятному и неприятному, то да, он не привязан к тому какие ощущения получать.

----------


## Топпер

> По моему я не говорила про не испытывает отвращения .
> Но если человек не привязан к приятному и неприятному, то да, он не привязан к тому какие ощущения получать.


Но, это не означает, что ему всё равно какие получать ощущения.

----------


## ullu

> В общем, Уллу, по итогам ваших высказываний, я поставил вопрос о лишении вас статуса основного участника.


Это уж как хотите.

----------


## ullu

> Но, это не означает, что ему всё равно какие получать ощущения.


 Но он не руководствуется привязанностью к приятному и неприятному. И как следствие не страдает от привязанности к приятному. и у него не возникает желания приятного, а так же не возникает желания другого ощущения. Его ум удовлетворен тем что есть.

----------


## Топпер

> Но он не руководствуется привязанностью к приятному и неприятному. И как следствие не страдает от привязанности к приятному. и у него не возникает желания приятного, а так же не возникает желания другого ощущения. Его ум удовлетворен тем что есть.


Удовлетворён. Но, тем не менее, четыре необходимости даже Будда удовлетворял. Ибо есть потребности тела. Если бы ему было индифферентно, он бы умер от голода. А может и просто дышать перестал бы.

----------


## ullu

> Удовлетворён. Но, тем не менее, четыре необходимости даже Будда удовлетворял. Ибо есть потребности тела. Если бы ему было индифферентно, он бы умер от голода. А может и просто дышать перестал бы.


Есть ещё сострадание. Оно побуждает Будд следить за своим телом, а не их привязанность к телу или существованию.

----------


## Топпер

> Есть ещё сострадание. Оно побуждает Будд следить за своим телом, а не их привязанность к телу или существованию.


В этом случае Паччекабудды и Саваккабудды переставали бы есть и дышать, ибо их не просили из сострадания проповедовать ЖС.

----------


## ullu

Ну и ещё, если невозможно не страдать при боли, то невозможно блаженство без привязанности. А это не так.

----------


## ullu

> В этом случае Паччекабудды и Саваккабудды переставали бы есть и дышать, ибо их не просили из сострадания проповедовать ЖС.


Зачем они это переставали бы делать?  У них есть привязанность к несуществованию? 
Или есть и дышать это для них проблема?
Они родились в этом теле, у этого тела есть потребности, почему их нужно неудовлетворять? Какая для этого может быть причина?

----------


## Топпер

> Зачем они это переставали бы делать?  У них есть привязанность к несуществованию? 
> Или есть и дышать это для них проблема?
> Они родились в этом теле, у этого тела есть потребности, почему их нужно неудовлетворять? Какая для этого может быть причина?


Вы же сами говорили, что:



> Но он не руководствуется привязанностью к приятному и неприятному. И как следствие не страдает от привязанности к приятному. и у него не возникает желания приятного, а так же не возникает желания другого ощущения. Его ум удовлетворен тем что есть.


Т.е. зачем ходить за подаянием, если они бы были удовлетворены тем, что есть? Т.е. зачем напрягаться, если можно просто принять все ощущения. В т.ч. и ощущение голода.

----------


## ullu

> Вы же сами говорили, что:
> 
> Т.е. зачем ходить за подаянием, если они бы были удовлетворены тем, что есть? Т.е. зачем напрягаться, если можно просто принять все ощущения. В т.ч. и ощущение голода.


Ну может потому что он родился таким что бы ходить и есть?

----------


## Топпер

> Ну может потому что он родился таким что бы ходить и есть?


Что значит "чтобы ходить и есть". Ходьба и еда, в отличие от, например, перистальтики кишечника, это не автоматическое, а волитивное действие. Волитивные действия совершаются не самопроизвольно.

----------


## ullu

> Что значит "чтобы ходить и есть". Ходьба и еда, в отличие от, например, перистальтики кишечника, это не автоматическое, а волитивное действие. Волитивные действия совершаются не самопроизвольно.


А почему они должны быть самопроизвольными?
По какой причине вы выберете отсутствие деятельности ? Если: что отсутствие деятельности, что деятельность для вас не проблема.
При этом причина для деятельности есть, а для её отсутствия нет.

----------


## Топпер

> А почему они должны быть самопроизвольными?
> По какой причине вы выберете отсутствие деятельности ? Если: что отсутствие деятельности, что деятельность для вас не проблема.
> При этом причина для деятельности есть, а для её отсутствия нет.


А причина для деятельности какова?

----------


## ullu

> А причина для деятельности какова?


Наличие тела с его потребностями. Я ж написала родился таким что бы ходить и есть.

----------


## Топпер

> Наличие тела с его потребностями. Я ж написала родился таким что бы ходить и есть.


Нет. Желание поесть - желание вполне осознаваемое. 
Если бы Паччекабудде было без разницы голодный он или нет, живёт он или умрёт, какой смысл был бы напрягаться и идти за подаянием?

----------


## ullu

> Нет. Желание поесть - желание вполне осознаваемое. 
> Если бы Паччекабудде было без разницы голодный он или нет, живёт он или умрёт, какой смысл был бы напрягаться и идти за подаянием?


Конечно желание, но он же свободен от того, что бы страдать от нереализованных желаний?
Если не свободен, то что же может его освободить ещё?
Если смерть тела, то  какой смысл ему есть, если единственное что его отделяет от полного освобождения это его смерть?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но какой смысл ему есть, если единственное что его отделяет от полного освобождения это его смерть?


 И будды, и пратьекабудды не привязаны ни к существованию ни к не-существованию. Т.к. они воспринимают и принимают всё таким, как оно есть здесь и сейчас

----------


## Good

В Сутре рисового ростка говорится о том, что "поскольку больно телу - это страдание" http://www.rc-svatan.ru/buddism/classic/Rice.pdf



> Неприятные переживания, относящиеся к собранию пяти чувственных сознаний - это страдание.
> Ментальное страдание, относящееся к деятельности ментального сознания - это несчастье.
> Кроме того, все эти и другие родственные им аффекты (беспокоящие эмоции) (nyon mongs - клеша) называются отчаянием.
> При этом, поскольку имеется великий мрак (mun pa chen po) - это неведение. Поскольку происходит определенное формирование (mngon par 'bu byed) - это формирующие факторы. Поскольку узнавание (rnam par rig pa) - это сознание. Поскольку опора (rten pa) - это имя и форма. Поскольку двери возникновения (skye ba'i sgo) - это шесть источников сознания. Поскольку происходит контакт - это контакт. Поскольку происходит переживание (myong ba) - это ощущение. Поскольку чувствуешь жажду (skom pa) - это жажда. Поскольку возникает стремление - это привязанность. Поскольку возникновение существования - это существование. Поскольку возникновение ('byung ba) скандх - это рождение. Поскольку созревание скандх - это старение. Поскольку распад ('jig pa) - это умирание. Поскольку мучаешься - это мучение. Поскольку слова, произносимые в мучении - это скорбь. *Поскольку больно телу - это страдание*. Поскольку больно уму - это несчастье. Поскольку состояние аффективности - это отчаяние.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> И будды, и пратьекабудды не привязаны ни к существованию ни к не-существованию. Т.к. они воспринимают и принимают всё таким, как оно есть здесь и сейчас


Т.е. будды равны пратьекабуддам?

----------


## ullu

> И будды, и пратьекабудды не привязаны ни к существованию ни к не-существованию. Т.к. они воспринимают и принимают всё таким, как оно есть здесь и сейчас


Спасибо конечно, но вот похоже Топпер с вами не согласен.

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо конечно, но вот похоже Топпер с вами не согласен.


Конечно, Уллу, Топпер с нами никогда не согласится!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (24.03.2011)

----------


## ullu

> В Сутре рисового ростка говорится о том, что "поскольку больно телу - это страдание" http://www.rc-svatan.ru/buddism/classic/Rice.pdf


Не означает ли это, что поскольку причины для страданий ума и тела одинаковые, то и освобождение от страданий ума и тела достигается одинаково, и подобно тому, как несчастье перестает быть несчастьем, при этом не исчезая и не изменяясь и оставаясь тем, что обычно люди называют несчастьем, то таким же образом боль перестает быть болью, при этом не исчезая, не изменяясь и оставаясь тем, что обычно люди называют болью?
Или для страданий ума и для страданий тела существуют разные способы освобождения и разные причины страданий?
Потому что ни у кого нет сомнений, что с несчастьями дело обстоит именно так. Или есть?

----------


## Сергей Ч

Поскольку в просветлённом уме отсутствуют клеши, то даже когда больно телу, нет причин для возникновения негативных психических состояний и эмоций, таких как горе, скорбь, печаль и отчаяние.

----------


## Нико

> Поскольку в просветлённом уме отсутствуют клеши, то даже когда больно телу, нет причин для возникновения негативных психических состояний и эмоций, таких как горе, скорбь, печаль и отчаяние.


А мне казалось, что после просветления телу уже не должно быть больно, поскольку отсутствуют причины страдания. Не так?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Т.е. будды равны пратьекабуддам?


Равны их нирваны. Подробнее о пратьекабуддах и их отличиях от будд (согласно ПК) можно посмотреть здесь: http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...eka_buddha.htm 
Делал для себя перевод этой статьи на русский. Если кому нужно -- выложу.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо конечно, но вот похоже Топпер с вами не согласен.


Так это ведь общая мысль, а бханте, насколько я понял, говорил чуть о другом, частном, но не противоречащем этому общему.

А то, о чём речь в целом, можно проиллюстрировать притчей об ответах мастера дзэн на вопросы ученика.
-- Что такое дзэн?
-- Когда хочется есть -- ем. Когда хочется спать -- сплю.
-- Но чем же вы отличаетесь от остальных людей?
-- Тем, что они *думают* об этом!

Можно чуть продолжить: "Когда я заболел, я ищу способ вылечить болезнь..." и т.д.
Т.е., речь идёт не о желаниях, а о потребностях, связанных с физическим телом.

----------


## ullu

> Поскольку в просветлённом уме отсутствуют клеши, то даже когда больно телу, нет причин для возникновения негативных психических состояний и эмоций, таких как горе, скорбь, печаль и отчаяние.


Поскольку вы полагаете что боль это страдание, то возникает вопрос - кто же тогда продолжает страдать, в отсутствии клеш?

----------


## ullu

> Можно чуть продолжить: "Когда я заболел, я ищу способ вылечить болезнь..." и т.д.
> Т.е., речь идёт не о желаниях, а о потребностях, связанных с физическим телом.


Мы говорим не об этом, а о том чем обусловлено удовлетворение потребностей пратьекабуддами,и обусловлены ли они вообще.
Топпер утверждает что будды и пратькабудды удовлетворяют потребности тела потому что все ещё обусловлены желанием, и возникающим от неудовлетворенности желания страданием.
А я утверждаю что будды и пратьекабудды не обусловлены желанием и возникающим от него страданием.

Как видите позция Топпера противоречит вашему высказыванию.

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. будды равны пратьекабуддам?


Естествтенно. И те и другие - Будды. Ниббана их одинакова.



> Конечно, Уллу, Топпер с нами никогда не согласится!


Учите матчасть и буду соглашаться.



> А мне казалось, что после просветления телу уже не должно быть больно, поскольку отсутствуют причины страдания. Не так?


Вот, как раз, очередной пример непонимания буддийских доктрин.

----------


## Топпер

> Конечно желание, но он же свободен от того, что бы страдать от нереализованных желаний?


"Страдать от нереализованных желаний" - это нечто новое. 
А если ему захочется выпить чего-либо крепкого? Он тоже может быть свободен от того, чтобы страдать от нереализованного желания?



> Если не свободен, то что же может его освободить ещё?
> Если смерть тела, то  какой смысл ему есть, если единственное что его отделяет от полного освобождения это его смерть?


я не обсуждаю утверждение свободен он или нет.

я обсуждаю ваше утверждение, что для арьев нет соершенно никакой разницы, какое у них состояние. Что они и физическую боль и отсутствие боли воспринимают одинаково и им всё равно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мы говорим не об этом, а о том чем обусловлено удовлетворение потребностей пратьекабуддами,и обусловлены ли они вообще.
> Топпер утверждает что будды и пратькабудды удовлетворяют потребности тела потому что все ещё обусловлены желанием, и возникающим от неудовлетворенности желания страданием.
> А я утверждаю что будды и пратьекабудды не обусловлены желанием и возникающим от него страданием.
> 
> Как видите позция Топпера противоречит вашему высказыванию.


Бханте, если сочтёт нужным, сам пояснит, почему Вы его не поняли. : )
Сам же я не вижу ничего противоречивого в его высказываниях.
Если по-моему, тут нужно просто разобраться со словами: "желание" и "потребность", которые часто в разговорной речи используются как синонимы.
Во-вторых, -- со словом "страдание", которое точнее будет в этом контексте заменить на "неудовлетворённость" (бханте использовал его в диалоге с Вами).
В-третьих, будды и пратьекабудды не нуждаются ни в чём лишнем, т.е. не связанном с потребностями тела. И боль (как и физическую неудовлетворённость от боли) они ощущают, пока не покинули рупакаю.
Вы же с Нико, как себе понимаю, представляете себе будд и пратьекабудд как проявления свободной от рупы нирманакаи (существование которой не признаётся тхеравадинами). Может, отсюда и возникли противоречия?

----------

Good (24.03.2011), Сергей Ч (24.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Равны их нирваны. Подробнее о пратьекабуддах и их отличиях от будд (согласно ПК) можно посмотреть здесь: http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...eka_buddha.htm 
> Делал для себя перевод этой статьи на русский. Если кому нужно -- выложу.


А меня учили, что их нирваны не равны. Нирвана будды это плюс к свободе от ньон-дрипа, ещё и свобода от ще-дрипа. То есть от тонких следов омрачений....

----------


## Топпер

> Вы же с Нико, как себе понимаю, представляете себе будд и пратьекабудд как проявления свободной от рупы нирманакаи (существование которой не признаётся тхеравадинами). Может, отсюда и возникли противоречия?


скорее на вульгарном понимании: что, дескать Будды свободны от всего настолько, что для них и боль - уже и не боль вовсе.

----------


## Good

> Не означает ли это, что поскольку причины для страданий ума и тела одинаковые, то и освобождение от страданий ума и тела достигается одинаково, и подобно тому, как несчастье перестает быть несчастьем, при этом не исчезая и не изменяясь и оставаясь тем, что обычно люди называют несчастьем, то таким же образом боль перестает быть болью, при этом не исчезая, не изменяясь и оставаясь тем, что обычно люди называют болью?
> Или для страданий ума и для страданий тела существуют разные способы освобождения и разные причины страданий?
> Потому что ни у кого нет сомнений, что с несчастьями дело обстоит именно так. Или есть?


Тело это орган, ощущающий неприятные ощущения и, например, боль – это и есть неприятное ощущение (я уже вам отвечал в этой теме подробно по скандхам). Боль воспринимается третьей скадхой, как неприятное ощущение и ум, как такой же орган, как и физические (глаз, ухо, … тело), но психический, тоже распознает это ощущение (третья скандха), как неприятное, болезненное, страдательное состояние ума (то есть, не как физический предмет, а как предмет ума). Поэтому, и делается вывод, что боль – это страдание. Арьи избавляются от психической составляющей этой боли, а телесная составляющая остается вплоть до париниббаны.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Естествтенно. И те и другие - Будды. Ниббана их одинакова.


А почему тогда одних называют "пратьекабуддами", а других -- "буддами"?



> Учите матчасть и буду соглашаться.


Матчасть... Будда говорил разным ученикам разное, учитывая
 способности и возможности последних...



> Вот, как раз, очередной пример непонимания буддийских доктрин.


Опять же, доктрин этих много разных....

----------

Майя П (24.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> А почему тогда одних называют "пратьекабуддами", а других -- "буддами"?


Потому, что первые не проповедуют, а вторые - проповедуют.



> Матчасть... Будда говорил разным ученикам разное, учитывая
>  способности и возможности последних...


выучите хотя бы на уровне *хинаяны*.



> Опять же, доктрин этих много разных....


 Патиччасамуппада общая для всех буддистов.

Ещё раз рекомендую: выучите хотя бы азы.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.03.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А меня учили, что их нирваны не равны. Нирвана будды это плюс к свободе от ньон-дрипа, ещё и свобода от ще-дрипа. То есть от тонких следов омрачений....


Да, в Тхераваде и Махаяне (уж не гвооря о Ваджраяне) есть разница и в понимании уровней и качеств будд и пратьекабудд (есть об этом и в Ланкаватаре).
Более того, в Лалитавистаре рассказывается, как пять сотен и один пратьекабудда самостоятельно покинули свои тела, вознесясь в воздух (высота подъёма указывается) и , будучи поглощёны огнём, угасли, подобно падающим звёздам, чуть услышав о том, что в Джамбудвипе вскоре явится Бодхисаттва, которому предстоит стать Буддой...
Но если всё это известно и понятно, то зачем об этом спорить?

----------


## Нико

> В-третьих, будды и пратьекабудды не нуждаются ни в чём лишнем, т.е. не связанном с потребностями тела. И боль (как и физическую неудовлетворённость от боли) они ощущают, пока не покинули рупакаю.
> Вы же с Нико, как себе понимаю, представляете себе будд и пратьекабудд как проявления свободной от рупы нирманакаи (существование которой не признаётся тхеравадинами). Может, отсюда и возникли противоречия?


[/QUOTE]

Юй Кан, какая-то путаница у Вас. Либо говорите в соответствии с палийским каноном, либо в соответствии с санскритским. Рупакая обретается буддой вместе с Дхармакаей, и никуда не теряется потом! Рупакая, Самбхогакая, Дхармакая, Нирманакая -- всё это Тела Будды, совершенно свободные от ощущения боли!

----------


## Нико

> Потому, что первые не проповедуют, а вторые - проповедуют.


Вы думаете, что разница только в этом?



> выучите хотя бы на уровне *хинаяны*.


Немногт изучала, спасибо за совет.



> Патиччасамуппада общая для всех буддистов.


Ну это да, но это не опровергает мои слова.



> Ещё раз рекомендую: выучите хотя бы азы.


Спасибо, стараюсь.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А мне казалось, что после просветления телу уже не должно быть больно, поскольку отсутствуют причины страдания. Не так?


Пока есть тело, ему не может быть не больно если появляются причины вызывающие боль (например ожёг или другое повреждение). Другое дело, что в просветлённом разуме нет причин для возникновения его волнений (клеш). _"Клеши - это элементы, которые возникая [в потоке психики], создают беспокойство. То есть основная черта клеш - взбаламучивать поток психики."_ (Ламрим. Чже Цонкапа)
Таким образом, можно сказать, что ощущение боли у просветлённых существ является чистым ощущением как есть. Тогда как у простых [омрачённых существ] это страдание страдания (дукха дукха).

----------

Good (24.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы думаете, что разница только в этом?


Если говорить о Ниббане, то только в этом. Правда я понимаю, что в махаяне это по-другмоу оценивают.



> Немногт изучала, спасибо за совет.


Тогда откуда ваши странные идеи насчёт нечувствования боли Буддами?



> Ну это да, но это не опровергает мои слова.


Вообще говоря, полностью опровергает.

----------


## Нико

> Пока есть тело, ему не может быть не больно если появляются причины вызывающие боль (например ожёг или другое повреждение). Другое дело, что в просветлённом разуме нет причин для возникновения его волнений (клеш). _"Клеши - это элементы, которые возникая [в потоке психики], создают беспокойство. То есть основная черта клеш - взбаламучивать поток психики."_ (Ламрим. Чже Цонкапа)
> Таким образом, можно сказать, что ощущение боли у просветлённых существ является чистым ощущением как есть. Тогда как у простых [омрачённых существ] это страдание страдания (дукха дукха).


Что значит "чистое ощущение как есть"? Вам не знакома Истина пресечения страдания? Так вот, я настаиваю на тм, что у просветленных существ нет ощущения страдания, потому что они пресекли его причины -- омрачения и карму. Даж если у них остаётся еще фзическое тело... Как говорится, счастье -- это отсутствие ощущения страдания. И Будда, ИМХО, не страдал, а лишь демонстрировал страдание, чтобы научить чему-то живых сущесьв...

----------


## Нико

> Если говорить о Ниббане, то только в этом. Правда я понимаю, что в махаяне это по-другмоу оценивают.


Вот именно, в Махаяне есть разница между нирваной пратьекабудды и нирваной будды.




> Тогда откуда ваши странные идеи насчёт нечувствования боли Буддами?


См. ниже.



> Вообще говоря, полностью опровергает.


Аргументируйте.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, какая-то путаница у Вас. Либо говорите в соответствии с палийским каноном, либо в соответствии с санскритским. Рупакая обретается буддой вместе с Дхармакаей, и никуда не теряется потом! Рупакая, Самбхогакая, Дхармакая, Нирманакая -- всё это Тела Будды, совершенно свободные от ощущения боли!


Наобормот, никакой путаницы. : ) Т.к. различаю буддизм Тхеравады и буддизм Махаяны и говорю о них раздельно.
Вы с ullu, полагаю, идеализируете будд, ещё пребывающих в рупакае.
А нирманакая -- зримое даже для обычного существа проявление ОДНОГО из тел будды с целью помочь этому существу -- действительно не может испытывать никакой неудовлетворённости, в отличие от пробуждённого, облечённого рупой...

----------

Сергей Ч (24.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот именно, в Махаяне есть разница между нирваной пратьекабудды и нирваной будды.


Этот момент оставим на совести махаяны.



> См. ниже.
> Аргументируйте.


Итак, давайте посмотрим на патиччасамуппаду.
Каким образом, по вашему, происходит достижение Ниббаны, согласно этой цепи?
Обозначте, пожалуйста пошагово.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А почему тогда одних называют "пратьекабуддами", а других -- "буддами"?


Потому что будды обладают всеведением, а пратьекабудды нет. Это основное и единственное отличие. Но это не значит что их нирваны отличаются, иначе пратьекабудды никаким образом не освобождались бы от самсары. Всеведение необходимо только для того, чтобы в совершенстве обладать возможностью привести к Освобождению других существ. Поэтому состояние будды (всеведение)  достигается только на пути бодхисаттвы. 




> Матчасть... Будда говорил разным ученикам разное, учитывая
>  способности и возможности последних...
> 
> Опять же, доктрин этих много разных....


_Махаяну отличает от Хинаяны не воззрение, а искусные методы, деяния; таково мнение Арья (Нагарджуны) и его Сына (Арьядевы). Практика деяний [бодхисаттвы] – шести парамит, [движимая] желанием достичь высшего Пробуждения для блага всех существ, характерна для всех последователей Махаяны. Т.е. причины, определяющие  принадлежность к разным родам Махаяны и Хинаяны, – это устремленность (бодхичитта) и прочие методы, а парамита мудрости является общей для всех._
*ЧЖЕ ЦОНКАПА
МАХАЯНА И ВАДЖРАЯНА
(ИЗ «БОЛЬШОГО РУКОВОДСТВА К ПУТИ МАНТРЫ")*

----------


## Юй Кан

> Будда, ИМХО, не страдал, а лишь демонстрировал страдание, чтобы научить чему-то живых сущесьв...


Может, "демонстрировал" он это именно для того, чтоб научить живых существ, что *плоть* остаётся неидеальной и распадающейся даже после достижения нирваны?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И Будда, ИМХО, не страдал, а лишь демонстрировал страдание, чтобы научить чему-то живых сущесьв...


Конечно же, Будда не страдал.  Но боль чувствовал, о чём и говорится в сутте про Каменный осколок. Или по-вашему Будда был способен обманывать существ, пусть даже с благими намерениями? Это недопустимо. 
И  Будда демонстрировал не страдание, а путь к его прекращению, Нирване.

----------

Юй Кан (24.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Конечно же, Будда не страдал.  Но боль чувствовал, о чём и говорится в сутте про Каменный осколок. Или по-вашему Будда был способен обманывать существ, пусть даже с благими намерениями? Это недопустимо. 
> И  Будда демонстрировал не страдание, а путь к его прекращению, Нирване.


А как это так: "Не страдал, но боль чувствовал"? Мне это непонятно... И Будда "демонстрировал не страдание".... А как же Ваша сутра? В ней говорится обратное....

----------


## Нико

> Может, "демонстрировал" он это именно для того, чтоб научить живых существ, что *плоть* остаётся неидеальной и распадающейся даже после достижения нирваны?


Конечно, плоть распадается даже после достижения нирваны... Не распадается только Рупакая.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Может, "демонстрировал" он это именно для того, чтоб научить живых существ, что *плоть* остаётся неидеальной и распадающейся даже после достижения нирваны?


_Более того, если даже совершенно чистые  Будды, украшенные [тридцатью двумя основными] знаками и [восмьюдесятью второстепенными] признаками Нирманакаи, которая по своей природе подобна неразрушимому алмазу, покидают [свои] тела,- что ж сказать, глядя на нас? Вот и высокоученый Ашвагхоша изрек:

"Сколько ни найти тел Будды

Украшенных [основными] знаками и [второстепенными] признаками,-

Если [даже их] алмазоподобные тела непостоянны,-

О тех, кто телами, подобными дереву без сердцевины,

Обладают - что ж говорить?"

_

*Драгоценное украшение освобождения - Дже Гампопа*

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А как это так: "Не страдал, но боль чувствовал"? Мне это непонятно... И Будда "демонстрировал не страдание".... А как же Ваша сутра? В ней говорится обратное....


Там ведь говорится: "_Однако он терпеливо переносил их, внимательный, бдительный, не испытывающий волнений._"




> Конечно, плоть распадается даже после достижения нирваны... Не распадается только Рупакая.


Так почему же Вы не допускаете, что даже после достижения нирваны в плоти может возникать боль?

----------


## Нико

Тогда получается противоречие с учением о Четырех благородных истинах самого Будды... Будда после просветления испытывал боль... Вообще-то я знаю, что это одна из основных тем диспутов в буддизме -- если у Будды после просветления ещё оставалось физ. тело, рождённое кармой и омрачениями, он не мог не чувствовать боль... Но в Махаяне сказано, что Будда достиг просветления за много кальп до того, как явить свой путь к просветлению в теле Нирманакая... Поэтому всё, что он делал в той жизни, когда родился Гаутамой, было сплошной демонстрацией... Посему лучше не продолжать этот спор -- основа слишком разная.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Конечно, плоть распадается даже после достижения нирваны...


Ну вот и всё? Плоть распадается. Ум, связанный с этой плотью, регистрирует (ощущая боль) повреждение или распад, и принимает меры, утоляя потребность тела либо покидая его, когда пришло время покинуть...




> Не распадается только Рупакая.


Возможно, моя вина. Непонимание у нас возникло в силу того, что, говоря о рупакае, я имел в виду именно плотное/грубое тело (что д.б. понятно из контекста), а не что иное.
Со всеми этими тонкими телами ещё не разбирался, просто в силу ненужности этого здесь и сейчас, памятуя себе лишь о трёх телах: Дхармакая, Нирманакая и Самбхогакая.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но в Махаяне сказано, что Будда достиг просветления за много кальп до того, как явить свой путь к просветлению в теле Нирманакая... Поэтому всё, что он делал в той жизни, когда родился Гаутамой, было сплошной демонстрацией... Посему лучше не продолжать этот спор -- основа слишком разная.


Основа здесь не причём. Даже если Будда достиг Пробуждения ещё до рождения Гаутамой, это не отменяет того факта, что 2500 лет он имел физическое тело, пусть даже с целью показать приход и уход.

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот и всё? Плоть распадается. Ум, связанный с этой плотью, регистрирует (ощущая боль) повреждение или распад, и принимает меры, утоляя потребность тела либо покидая его, когда пришло время покинуть...
> 
> Возможно, моя вина. Непонимание у нас возникло в силу того, что, говоря о рупакае, я имел в виду именно плотное/грубое тело (что д.б. понятно из контекста), а не что иное.
> Со всеми этими тонкими телами ещё не разбирался, просто в силу ненужности этого здесь и сейчас, памятуя себе лишь о трёх телах: Дхармакая, Нирманакая и Самбхогакая.


А как же Вы забыли о Рупакае? О Теле для других, которое возникает вследствие накопления благих заслуг? Неужели это тело может чувствовать боль? Если говорить сжато, то у Будды всего два тела -- Рупакая (для других) и Дхармакая (для себя, потому что для восприятия других оно недоступно). Рупакая, опять же, делится на Самбхогакаю и Нирманакаю.

----------

Юй Кан (25.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Тогда получается противоречие с учением о Четырех благородных истинах самого Будды... Будда после просветления испытывал боль... Вообще-то я знаю, что это одна из основных тем диспутов в буддизме -- если у Будды после просветления ещё оставалось физ. тело, рождённое кармой и омрачениями, он не мог не чувствовать боль... Но в Махаяне сказано, что Будда достиг просветления за много кальп до того, как явить свой путь к просветлению в теле Нирманакая... Поэтому всё, что он делал в той жизни, когда родился Гаутамой, было сплошной демонстрацией... Посему лучше не продолжать этот спор -- основа слишком разная.


Так патиччасамуппада - общее положение для буддийских школ или нет?

Если общее, как вы трактуете через неё?

----------


## Нико

> Так патиччасамуппада - общее положение для буддийских школ или нет?
> 
> Если общее, как вы трактуете через неё?


Общее. Мне хотелось бы знать, как Вы это обосновываете.

----------


## Топпер

> Общее. Мне хотелось бы знать, как Вы это обосновываете.


Вот с этим я мы и пытаемся разобраться.
Если патиччасамуппада общее место, то ещё раз спрошу как вы трактуете по ней достижение Ниббаны?
Т.е. интересует алгоритм. Раскройте по шагам, как вы понимаете сам процесс освобождения от самсары с использованием этой цепи?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А как же Вы забыли о Рупакае? О Теле для других, которое возникает вследствие накопления благих заслуг? Неужели это тело может чувствовать боль? Если говорить сжато, то у Будды всего два тела -- Рупакая (для других) и Дхармакая (для себя, потому что для восприятия других оно недоступно). Рупакая, опять же, делится на Самбхогакаю и Нирманакаю.


До сих пор ничего не встречал такого о Рупакае в санскр. текстах, которые переводил или с которыми имел дело. Традиционно говорится только о трёх, а не о четырёх тела, как было сказано у Вас (что тоже неточно, т.к. если рупакая есть нирманакая+ самбхогакая, то, упоминая рупакаю, следует говорить лишь о двух телах: дхармакая и рупакая)...
Когда при переводе Ланкаватары разбирался с Нирманакаей, то выяснил, что это -- "тело творений/проявлений" или "тело пребражения", как оно буквально и переводится с санскр. И служит это тело именно для проповеди Дхармы обычным существам, и более ни для чего.
Самбхогакая -- «тело наслаждения», являемое Буддой на радость страдающим существам.

Вообще с этим тоже всё непросто, потому как в той же Ланкаватаре, помимо упоминаемых трёх тел, есть ещё и такие понятия как нишьянда-будда ("будда, источающий [мудрость]") и дхармата-будда ("сущностный будда")...

----------


## Нико

> До сих пор ничего не встречал такого о Рупакае в санскр. текстах, которые переводил или с которыми имел дело. Традиционно говорится только о трёх, а не о четырёх тела, как было сказано у Вас (что тоже неточно, т.к. если рупакая есть нирманакая+ самбхогакая, то, упоминая рупакаю, следует говорить лишь о двух телах: дхармакая и рупакая)...
> Когда при переводе Ланкаватары разбирался с Нирманакаей, то выяснил, что это -- "тело творений/проявлений" или "тело пребражения", как оно буквально и переводится с санскр. И служит это тело именно для проповеди Дхармы обычным существам, и более ни для чего.
> Самбхогакая -- «тело наслаждения», являемое Буддой на радость страдающим существам.
> 
> Вообще с этим тоже всё непросто, потому как в той же Ланкаватаре, помимо упоминаемых трёх тел, есть ещё и такие понятия как нишьянда-будда ("будда, источающий [мудрость]") и дхармата-будда ("сущностный будда")...


Неужели ничего не встречали о Рупакае? Два тела Будды, четыре тела Будды... По-моему, это просто канон...

----------


## Нико

> Вот с этим я мы и пытаемся разобраться.
> Если патиччасамуппада общее место, то ещё раз спрошу как вы трактуете по ней достижение Ниббаны?
> Т.е. интересует алгоритм. Раскройте по шагам, как вы понимаете сам процесс освобождения от самсары с использованием этой цепи?


Ну хорошо, я поняла, что Вы не хотите быть первым в разъяснении сего алгоритма. С прекращением неведения прекращается карма (т.е. её зерна остаются в сознании, но более не могут быть активированы). С прекращением кармы прекращается сознание, насыщенное её отпечатками, которое приводит к существованию (в утробе матери или ещё где). Тем самым прекращается имя и форма (пять скандх), опоры восприятия, соприкосновение, ощущение, влечение и цепляние, а также становление, рождение, старение и умирание.

----------


## ullu

> я обсуждаю ваше утверждение, что для арьев нет соершенно никакой разницы, какое у них состояние. Что они и физическую боль и отсутствие боли воспринимают одинаково и им всё равно.


Это не мое утверждение.
Если хотите обсуждать, то поправьте свое утверждение так, что бы оно соответствовало моему. Иначе получается что вы обсуждаете что-то свое.

----------

Нико (24.03.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Бханте, если сочтёт нужным, сам пояснит, почему Вы его не поняли. : )


А с чего вы взяли, что я его не поняла? Я его прекрасно поняла. Просто противоречие есть, так что нет необходимости считать нужным или не считать.




> Сам же я не вижу ничего противоречивого в его высказываниях.


А почему В ЕГО высказываниях должно быть противоречие?
Противоречие не в них, а они противоречат тому что будда освободился от страданий.




> Вы же с Нико, как себе понимаю, представляете себе будд и пратьекабудд как проявления свободной от рупы нирманакаи (существование которой не признаётся тхеравадинами). Может, отсюда и возникли противоречия?


Ну это проблемы тхеравадинов, я то тут причем?

----------

Нико (24.03.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Тело это орган, ощущающий неприятные ощущения и, например, боль – это и есть неприятное ощущение (я уже вам отвечал в этой теме подробно по скандхам). Боль воспринимается третьей скадхой, как неприятное ощущение и ум, как такой же орган, как и физические (глаз, ухо, … тело), но психический, тоже распознает это ощущение (третья скандха), как неприятное, болезненное, страдательное состояние ума (то есть, не как физический предмет, а как предмет ума). Поэтому, и делается вывод, что боль – это страдание. Арьи избавляются от психической составляющей этой боли, а телесная составляющая остается вплоть до париниббаны.


Так я ж не против, я ж и говорю что телесная составляющая это неприятное ощущение, которое не является страданием само по себе, а может им либо быть, если есть неведение, либо не быть, если неведения нет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так я ж не против, я ж и говорю что телесная составляющая это неприятное ощущение, которое не является страданием само по себе, а может им либо быть, если есть неведение, либо не быть, если неведения нет.





> Противоречие не в них, а они противоречат тому что будда освободился от страданий.


Т.е. Вы признаёте, что Будда вполне мог испытывать неприятные ощущения [физическую боль], не испытывая при этом [душевных] страданий? Если так, то почему же Вы считаете, что слова Топпера противоречат тому, что Будда освободился от страданий?

----------

Майя П (24.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. Вы признаёте, что Будда вполне мог испытывать неприятные ощущения [физическую боль], не испытывая при этом [душевных] страданий? Если так, то почему же Вы считаете, что слова Топпера противоречат тому, что Будда освободился от страданий?


А почему Вы так наставиваете на том, что у Будды была физическая боль?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А почему Вы так наставиваете на том, что у Будды была физическая боль?


Опять же, я не настаиваю, а делаю вполне закономерные выводы, опираясь на первоисточники. А вот Вы как раз настаиваете на том, что Будда не мог чувствовать физической боли. Что ж, это Ваше право так считать.

----------


## Нико

> Опять же, я не настаиваю, а делаю вполне закономерные выводы, опираясь на первоисточники. А вот Вы как раз настаиваете на том, что Будда не мог чувствовать физической боли. Что ж, это Ваше право так считать.


Я знаю, что Вы опираетесь на первоисточники, но как насчёт учения о Четырёх благородных истинах? И как насчёт логики? Неужели Будда не призывал своих последователей исследовать его собственные слова?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А с чего вы взяли, что я его не поняла? Я его прекрасно поняла. Просто противоречие есть, так что нет необходимости считать нужным или не считать.


Ладно, не будем считать, что Вы чего-то не поняли, а также считать нужным считать или не считать. %)




> А почему В ЕГО высказываниях должно быть противоречие?
> Противоречие не в них, а они противоречат тому что будда освободился от страданий.


Противоречие -- в разнице личных взглядов и пониманий... Бханте прав по-своему, вы с Нико -- по-своему.
А что именно и как испытывает ум Татхагаты знает только Татхагата. : )




> Ну это проблемы тхеравадинов, я то тут причем?


При том, что возникает очередной потенциально холиварный спор, хотя все его участники прекрасно знают, чем это закончится.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я знаю, что Вы опираетесь на первоисточники, но как насчёт учения о Четырёх благородных истинах? И как насчёт логики? Неужели Будда не призывал своих последователей исследовать его собственные слова?


Первая Благородная Истина говорит о том, что положение всех живых существ неудовлетворительно (дукха). Т.е. дукха являются все ощущения, а ни только неприятные (боль). Причина дукха - жажда (танха)- стремление к приятному и *отвращение к неприятному.* Таким образом, жажда связана с ощущениями (веданой). Ощущение возникает в зависимости от соприкосновения (пхасса), и так далее и так далее продолжается круговорот, известный как Обусловленное Порождение (пратитья-самутпада).  "Жажда" имеет своим центром ложную идею себя, возникающую из неведения, которое стоит первым звеном в 12 звенной цепи пратитья-самутпады. Устранение неведения приводит к угаснию жажды, угасание жажды приводит к прекращению дукха (Нирване).  Каким образом Первая Благородная Истина у Вас связывается только с неприятными ощущениями [физической болью], я не могу понять. )

----------


## Топпер

> С прекращением неведения прекращается карма (т.е. её зерна остаются в сознании, но более не могут быть активированы).


*Какая* камма прекращается? Какое звено идёт следующим?



> С прекращением кармы прекращается сознание, насыщенное её отпечатками, которое приводит к существованию (в утробе матери или ещё где).


Т.е. Будда в момент достижения просветления под деревом Бодхи прекратив творить камму *сразу* лишился сознания?



> Тем самым прекращается имя и форма (пять скандх), опоры восприятия, соприкосновение, ощущение, влечение и цепляние, а также становление, рождение, старение и умирание.


И тела?



> А почему Вы так наставиваете на том, что у Будды была физическая боль?


Потому, что в суттах об этом сказанно напрямую.
О, Ананда, я стар, удручен годами, мое пребывание здесь близится к концу, я прожил свои дни, мне восемьдесят лет: как ветхая колесница может двигаться только тихо и осторожно, также и тело мое едва движется на ходу. И только тогда, Ананда, когда Татхагата, переставая внимать внешним вещам, впечатлениям и ощущениям, погружается в глубокое благочестивое созерцание, не связанное ни с какими внешними предметами, – *только тогда облегчается* телесная немощь Татхагаты.
Махапариниббана сутта.



> Я знаю, что Вы опираетесь на первоисточники, но как насчёт учения о Четырёх благородных истинах? И как насчёт логики? Неужели Будда не призывал своих последователей исследовать его собственные слова?


Именно его словам ваши утверждения и противоречат. Да и логике тоже. Ибо нет оснований считать, что человек под достижении просветления перестаёт получать сенсорные сигналы от органов чувств.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Это не мое утверждение.
> Если хотите обсуждать, то поправьте свое утверждение так, что бы оно соответствовало моему. Иначе получается что вы обсуждаете что-то свое.


Хорошо, сформулируйте *точно*, что вы утверждаете.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Неужели ничего не встречали о Рупакае? Два тела Будды, четыре тела Будды... По-моему, это просто канон...


Нико, *четыре* тела -- это не канон. Канон (в Махаяне) -- *три* тела, которые можно свести к двум...
А Рупакаю не встречал, потому что не встречал. : )

----------


## Нико

> Нико, *четыре* тела -- это не канон. Канон (в Махаяне) -- *три* тела, которые можно свести к двум...
> А Рупакаю не встречал, потому что не встречал. : )


А какие три тела Вы можете свести к двум?

----------


## Топпер

> Посмотреть сообщение
> С прекращением неведения прекращается карма (т.е. её зерна остаются в сознании, но более не могут быть активированы).


Возможно выразился не совсем понятно, поэтому  ещё раз уточню: какая камма прекращается? Та, что создаётся, та, что ещё не созрела или та, которая созрела и дала плод?

----------


## Dron

> Как можно не испытывать боль, пока есть условия (физическое тело) и причины (его повреждение)?


у Будды нет тела, вызванного кармой и клешами




> и буддизм вообще неправильно поняли-
> 			
> 		
> 
> Тоже самое я могу сказать и про Вас. Так может не будем использовать такие аргументы?


будем, будем. Конечно, будем. Спросите у того, кого считаете понимающим учение Махаяны.



> в любом буддизме нет боли, которая не дукха. Есть дукха, которая не боль.





> Дрон, ещё раз: Вы в курсе того, что мы говорим о боли только как о неприятном физическом ощущении? При правильном рассмотрении которого, могут отсутствовать [душевные] страдания, возникающие у простых существ [при появлении боли].


я в курсе. Душевные страдания дукха, но не боль.




> _Так я слышал, однажды Самый Почитаемый пребывал близ Раджагахи в оленьем парке Маддакуччи. В то время его нога была повреждена каменным осколком. Мучительные ощущения боли в теле охватили его: болезненные, лютые, острые, раздирающие, противные, неприятные. Однако он терпеливо переносил их, внимательный, бдительный, не испытывающий волнений. Сложив в четыре слоя и расстелив свою накидку, он лежал на правом боку в позе льва, с одной ногой, помещённой поверх другой, осознающий и бдительный._
> 
> 
> Из Сакалика Сутты
> Каменный осколок


[/QUOTE]
пока что у вас мешанина из воззрений Тхеравады и Махаяны. У Будды нет боли.

----------


## Good

> Так я ж не против, я ж и говорю что телесная составляющая это неприятное ощущение, которое не является страданием само по себе, а может им либо быть, если есть неведение, либо не быть, если неведения нет.


Хорошо,почему же в махаянской сутре Рисового ростка сказано:"Поскольку больно телу - это страдание." Может есть возможность посмотреть это место сутры на тибетском? Как там точно сказано? Было бы интересно прояснить.

----------


## Dron

> А я говорю нет


как вы перевели бы слово "дуккха"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А какие три тела Вы можете свести к двум?


Те же три тела, что и Вы. : )



> Если говорить сжато, то у Будды всего *два тела* -- Рупакая (для других) и Дхармакая (для себя, потому что для восприятия других оно недоступно). Рупакая, опять же, делится на Самбхогакаю и Нирманакаю.

----------


## Dron

> _Махаяну отличает от Хинаяны не воззрение, а искусные методы, деяния; таково мнение Арья (Нагарджуны) и его Сына (Арьядевы). Практика деяний [бодхисаттвы] – шести парамит, [движимая] желанием достичь высшего Пробуждения для блага всех существ, характерна для всех последователей Махаяны. Т.е. причины, определяющие  принадлежность к разным родам Махаяны и Хинаяны, – это устремленность (бодхичитта) и прочие методы, а парамита мудрости является общей для всех._
> 
> *ЧЖЕ ЦОНКАПА
> МАХАЯНА И ВАДЖРАЯНА
> (ИЗ «БОЛЬШОГО РУКОВОДСТВА К ПУТИ МАНТРЫ")*


)))))))) это просто напросто говорит о том, что воззрение, конечное, действительно ведущее к Пробуждению, как считает Цонкапа- мадхъямака - прасанга. В этом смысле- нет разницы м/у колесницами. Даже махаянская йогачара не является таким воззрением, не говоря о хинаянских философских школах. Хинаяна в данном случае - колесница имеющих воззрение МП и желающих только личного освобождения.
 Так что доктрин таки много.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> пока что у вас мешанина из воззрений Тхеравады и Махаяны. У Будды нет боли.


Можете привести какой-нибудь текст, где говорится о том, что Будда не испытывал никаких ощущений даже до паринирваны? Если нет, то у меня есть все основания полагать, что это целиком и полностью ваши догадки. И что же по-вашему ощущал Будда, когда у него каменным осколком была повреждена нога?

----------


## Dron

> Можете привести какой-нибудь текст, где говорится о том, что Будда не испытывал никаких ощущений даже до паринирваны? Если нет, то у меня есть все основания полагать, что это целиком и полностью ваши догадки.


если вы не остановитесь в уточнении воззрений своей школы, то поймете, что ошибались




> И что же по-вашему ощущал Будда, когда у него каменным осколком была повреждена нога?


боли не было. В махаяне не считается, что между материей и сознанием существуют неизменные связи, по типу порез-боль. Все возникает зависимо, поэтому -подумайте, если даже с помощью определенной химии можно убрать боль, то неужели Будда не может сделать это путем практики?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> боли не было. В махаяне не считается, что между материей и сознанием существуют неизменные связи, по типу порез-боль.


Мне не особо интересны Ваши собственные выводы. 




> Все возникает зависимо, поэтому -подумайте, если даже с помощью определенной химии можно убрать боль, то неужели Будда не может сделать это путем практики?


Вот именно, что всё зависимо! У Будды нет отвращения или привязанности к ощущениям. Зачем ему убирать боль? Все ощущения (как приятные так и неприятные) являются дукха, только когда есть страстная привязанность (жажда) по отношению к ним. У будд и архатов такой жажды нет. Так откуда взяться дукха, даже если в теле просветлённого возникают те или иные ощущения, в соответствии с причинностью ?

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Сергей Чернявский;399618]


> Мне не особо интересны Ваши собственные выводы.


я знаю. Вам интересны только ваши собственные выводы, не имеющие никакой связи с указанной в нике традицией.






> Вот именно, что всё зависимо! У Будды нет отвращения или привязанности к ощущениям. Зачем ему убирать боль? Все ощущения (как приятные так и неприятные) являются дукха, только когда есть страстная привязанность (жажда) по отношению к ним. У будд и архатов такой жажды нет. Так откуда взяться дукха?


Будда убирает причину боли- карму и клеши, без причин боль не появлятся, кто бы ее  не желал. В махаяне возникновение боли без этих двух звеньев невозможно. У него есть ощущения, но это не скандхи, порожденные неведением и кармой. Все составляющие существа Будды - суккха. Это Махаяна.




> Все ощущения (как приятные так и неприятные) являются дукха, только когда есть страстная привязанность (жажда) по отношению к ним


это ни Махаяна, ни Хинаяна. Если ощущения вызваны кармой, то они в любом случае дуккха, даже у Архатов, независимо от жажды или ее отсутствия. Иначе не было бы никакого смысла в Тхеравадинской нирване. Если нет дуккхи, можно было бы и остаться, и поучить дальше, а ?)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Будда убирает причину боли- карму и клеши, без причин боль не появлятся, кто бы ее  не желал. В махаяне возникновение боли без этих двух звеньев невозможно.


Дрон, чтобы Ваши высказывания не были голословными, приведите конкретные указания из текстов, где говорится, что будды и архаты не чувствуют физической боли. )) Я слышал только одно (от представителей махаяны в т.ч.) - будды и архаты способны ощущать физическую боль, но у них не возникает [душевных] страданий.

----------


## ullu

> Т.е. Вы признаёте, что Будда вполне мог испытывать неприятные ощущения [физическую боль], не испытывая при этом [душевных] страданий? Если так, то почему же Вы считаете, что слова Топпера противоречат тому, что Будда освободился от страданий?


Потому что я признаю что Будда испытывал боль, но не испытывал страданий. Мало того, я это самое и утверждаю. А Топпер не признает что Будда испытывая боль не испытывал страданий.
Он полагает, что Будда испытывает физическое страдание.  
Но кто страдает это физическое страдание? Если ум от страданий свободен, то кто ещё есть, кто может переживать эту боль как страдание?

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, чтобы Ваши высказывания не были голословными, приведите конкретные указания из текстов, где говорится, что будды и архаты не чувствуют физической боли..


 да пусть мои высказывания будут голословными.) Архаты чувствуют боль, у них есть тело, созданное кармой/клешами, есть причина.
мне просто лень, но такие тексты есть, это основы махаяны.
В тоже время, 100%, что вы нигде не читали о том, что в Махаяне Будда может испытывать боль.

----------


## Dron

> А Топпер не признает что Будда испытывая боль не испытывал страданий.


 вряд ли Топпер признает чудеса этой словесной эквилибристики. Уллу, есть верное средство охолониться: дайте определение "дуккха", и многое резко ляжет по полкам, нормальным, буддийским.

----------


## ullu

> это ни Махаяна, ни Хинаяна. Если ощущения вызваны кармой, то они в любом случае дуккха, даже у Архатов, независимо от жажды или ее отсутствия. Иначе не было бы никакого смысла в Тхеравадинской нирване. Если нет дуккхи, можно было бы и остаться, и поучить дальше, а ?)


Тогда выходит что карма корень страдания, а не жажда. А это не так.

----------


## Dron

> Я слышал только одно (от представителей махаяны в т.ч.) - будды и архаты способны ощущать физическую боль, но у них не возникает [душевных] страданий.


 если они говорили такое про Будд, то у них в этот момент был отпуск от Махаяны.

----------


## Dron

> Тогда выходит что карма корень страдания, а не жажда. А это не так.


 жажда возникает из-за неведения. Ну и что-чего корень?

----------


## ullu

> жажда возникает из-за неведения. Ну и что-чего корень?


Неведение = плод кармы?

----------


## ullu

> как вы перевели бы слово "дуккха"?


Подверженное непостоянству, содержащее зерно страдания, в итоге проявляющееся как страдание.

----------


## Dron

> Неведение = плод кармы?


что-то мы перескакиваем через заданный вопрос.

----------


## Dron

> Подверженное непостоянству, содержащее зерно страдания, в итоге проявляющееся как страдание.


почистим от лишнего.
"непостоянное" не годится, как исключительная характеристика дуккха. Нирманакайя тоже непостоянна.
"содержащее зерно страдания и в итоге..." в каком итоге? До "итога" не проявляется как страдание? Что за итог?

----------


## ullu

> почистим от лишнего.
> "непостоянное" не годится, как исключительная характеристика дуккха. Нирманакайя тоже непостоянна.
> "содержащее зерно страдания и в итоге..." в каком итоге? До "итога" не проявляется как страдание? Что за итог?


Годится, это не перечисление характеристик.
Про итог по моему все ясно написано.

----------


## ullu

> что-то мы перескакиваем через заданный вопрос.


Через вопрос что является корнем страданий карма или жажда? Но на него ваш ответ мы ждем, а не мой.

----------


## Топпер

> Потому что я признаю что Будда испытывал боль, но не испытывал страданий. Мало того, я это самое и утверждаю. А Топпер не признает что Будда испытывая боль не испытывал страданий.
> Он полагает, что Будда испытывает физическое страдание.  
> Но кто страдает это физическое страдание? Если ум от страданий свободен, то кто ещё есть, кто может переживать эту боль как страдание?


Не правда. 
Я спрашиваю у вас, *зачем* Пачекабудды и Ахатты  продолжают ходить за подаянием, если им всё равно, какие ощущения они испытывают?
Ведь при полной индифферентности к ощущениям им было бы всё равно голодные они или нет.

Для Саммасамбудды ещё можно найти ответ: что он питается для того, чтобы распространять Дхамму. Но как быть с остальными типами Будд?




> Тогда выходит что карма корень страдания, а не жажда. А это не так.


Если камма дала плод в виде тела, физические страдания неизбежно будут присутствовать до разрушения этого тела. И в этом смысле между Буддой и обычным человеком почти нет разницы. 
А вот если устранена жажда, новой каммы не будет создано. Соответственно не будет нового тела и не будет новых страданий.

----------


## Dron

> Годится, это не перечисление характеристик.
> Про итог по моему все ясно написано.


 Как раз перечисление, и неполное. До определения явно не дотягивает. Ну да ладно:
 До наступления мифического итога дукха является страданием (физическим, психическим, обусловленности), или нет?

----------


## Dron

> Через вопрос что является корнем страданий карма или жажда? Но на него ваш ответ мы ждем, а не мой.


неведение- корень

----------


## ullu

> Как раз перечисление, и неполное. До определения явно не дотягивает. Ну да ладно:
>  До наступления мифического итога дукха является страданием (физическим, психическим, обусловленности), или нет?


Вы не можете знать перечисление это или нет, потому что это писала я, а не вы. 
Если вы считаете это перечислением, значит вы просто не понимаете как это может быть не перечислением.

Ну сами определите, то что не проявлено как страдание, но содержит зерно страдания является страданием для вас или нет.

----------


## Dron

> Вы не можете знать перечисление это или нет, потому что это писала я, а не вы. 
> Если вы считаете это перечислением, значит вы просто не понимаете как это может быть не перечислением.


да я просто сужу по конечному результату. Задумывали вы определение, а получилось перечисление.




> Ну сами определите, то что не проявлено как страдание, но содержит зерно страдания является страданием для вас или нет.


что это за вербальный жираф из пылающих степей самопала?)



> проявлено как страдание


 по русски будет "является страданием"
в итоге:



> Ну сами определите, то *что не является страданием*, но содержит зерно страдания является страданием для вас или нет.


ТО что не является страданием, для меня страданием не является. Неожиданно, не правда-ли?

----------


## ullu

> да я просто сужу по конечному результату. Задумывали вы определение, а получилось перечисление.


Это оно для вас перечисление, потому что вы не можете понять как это может быть по другому.



> что это за вербальный жираф из пылающих степей самопала?)
>  по русски будет "является страданием"
> в итоге:


Является и проявлено это разные слова и у них разный смысл. Я написала проявлено. Так это и следует читать.




> ТО что не является страданием, для меня страданием не является. Неожиданно, не правда-ли?


 Нет, я привыкла уже к тому, что вы передергиваете и искажаете смысл . Так что я что-то в этом роде ожидала.

----------


## Dron

> Это оно для вас перечисление, потому что вы не можете понять как это может быть по другому.


да, да, вы уловили суть)




> Является и проявлено это разные слова и у них разный смысл. Я написала проявлено. Так это и следует читать.


вот здесь вы меня реально поразите, если сможете объяснить разницу между "является" и "проявлено". И все ранее вами сказанное предстанет в совершенно другом свете. Только не спрыгивайте, пожалуйста.

----------


## ullu

> Не правда. 
> Я спрашиваю у вас, *зачем* Пачекабудды и Ахатты  продолжают ходить за подаянием, если им всё равно, какие ощущения они испытывают?
> Ведь при полной индифферентности к ощущениям им было бы всё равно голодные они или нет.


На ваш вопрос я вам ответила там. Потому что они уже ходят за подаянием, поэтому они продолжат за ним ходить. 




> Если камма дала плод в виде тела, физические страдания неизбежно будут присутствовать до разрушения этого тела. И в этом смысле между Буддой и обычным человеком почти нет разницы. 
> А вот если устранена жажда, новой каммы не будет создано. Соответственно не будет нового тела и не будет новых страданий.


[/QUOTE]
Но кто же будет страдать эти физические страдания? Кто ощущает мы знаем, кто переживает как приятное и неприятное - тоже знаем. Но кто страдает при этом?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> если они говорили такое про Будд, то у них в этот момент был отпуск от Махаяны.


Отпуск от Махаяны - это оставление мысли о всеведении (бодхичитты). Всё остальное - это опять же, какие-то Ваши собственные представления! ))

----------


## ullu

> да, да, вы уловили суть)


Ну да, а что?



> вот здесь вы меня реально поразите, если сможете объяснить разницу между "является" и "проявлено". И все ранее вами сказанное предстанет в совершенно другом свете. Только не спрыгивайте, пожалуйста.


Является - существует в таком качестве всегда, если не указано дополнительное условие. 
Проявлено -  качества, в данный момент времени явно обнаруживаемые.

Например нечто может являться болезнью, но не проявляться как болезнь.
Или нечто может являться одним, а проявляться как другое. Например ухудшение состояния больного ( близость летального исхода ) ( то. чем это является ) ,  может проявляться как резкое улучшение его самочувствия.

Точно так же то, что по сути является страданием ( содержит зерно страдания ), может проявляться как радость или удовольствие.

----------


## Dron

> Отпуск от Махаяны - это оставление мысли о всеведении (бодхичитты). Всё остальное - это опять же, какие-то Ваши собственные представления! ))


 просто найдите в сети Мадхъямакааватару и прочитайте первую главу. У вас просто нет базового объема информации, чтобы определять, где представления, где нет. С понимающим традицию Кагью вы так и не пообщались, как видно.

----------


## Dron

> Ну да, а что?


а то, что не здесь не выставка художников авангардистов, где каждый про что угодно может думать как угодно. Если я не вижу смысла в вашх словах, то нет резона его приписывать.




> Является - существует в таком качестве всегда, если не указано дополнительное условие.
> Проявляется - обладает этими качествами в данный момент времени.


 


> Ну сами определите, то что не проявлено как страдание, но содержит зерно страдания является страданием для вас или нет.


итог:
*Ну сами определите, то что не обладает качествами страдания в данный момент времени, но содержит зерно страдания, является страданием для вас или нет.*
а зерно страдания обладает качествами страдания?

----------


## ullu

> а то, что не здесь не выставка художников авангардистов, где каждый про что угодно может думать как угодно. Если я не вижу смысла в вашх словах, то нет резона его приписывать.


Это не мои проблемы все же.
Нет смысла приписывать или раскрывать его для вас что бы вы увидели ? 



> итог:
> *Ну сами определите, то что не обладает качествами страдания в данный момент времени, но содержит зерно страдания, является страданием для вас или нет.*
> а зерно страдания обладает качествами страдания?


Обладает качествами проявляться как страдание в итоге. Качествами причинять страдание до тех пор пока не созрело и не проявилось как страдание - не обладает.

----------


## Топпер

> На ваш вопрос я вам ответила там. Потому что они уже ходят за подаянием, поэтому они продолжат за ним ходить.


Это не ответ. Хотят они каждый день заново. Это не продолжающийся процесс, а каждый день новый.



> Но кто же будет страдать эти физические страдания? Кто ощущает мы знаем, кто переживает как приятное и неприятное - тоже знаем. Но кто страдает при этом?


А кто страдает в обычном человеке?

Давайте ещё раз проясним, что дуккха, которую на русский язык переводят чаще всего, как "страдание", бывает двух видов: психическая, на уровне ума и телесная.

----------


## ullu

> Это не ответ. Хотят они каждый день заново. Это не продолжающийся процесс, а каждый день новый.


Он не новый, потому что это уже сложившиеся обстоятельства, в которых они просто продолжают жить. Не убивать же им себя .



> А кто страдает в обычном человеке?


Ум страдает.




> Давайте ещё раз проясним, что дуккха, которую на русский язык переводят чаще всего, как "страдание", бывает двух видов: психическая, на уровне ума и телесная.


 Мы это уже прояснили, но телесная дукха это когда ум страдает от восприятий связанных с органами чувств.
А не когда страдает тело в отсутствии страданий в уме, так?

----------


## Топпер

> Он не новый, потому что это уже сложившиеся обстоятельства, в которых они просто продолжают жить. Не убивать же им себя .


Убийство - это волитивное действие, которое требует приложения усилий. Походы за едой тоже. А вот сидение в келье и смерть от голода не требует. Поэтому такой аргумент не подходит.



> Ум страдает.


А у Будды ума нет?



> Мы это уже прояснили, но телесная дукха это когда ум страдает от восприятий связанных с органами чувств.
> А не когда страдает тело в отсутствии страданий в уме, так?


Нет.
Если ум страдает от восприятий - это просто психические страдания. К телесным они не относятся. Будда описывал их, как плачь, скорбь, печаль, отвращение и т.д.

А телесные страдания, это дуккхаведана. Вы всегда можете отличить приятное ощущение от неприятного. Также и Будда.

Возьмём, например, яркий свет и приглушённый свет. На Солнце вы смотреть не можете долго ибо начинается резь в глазах. На приглушённый источник света вы можете смотреть долго.

Вы думаете, что у Будды не так? Что смотрение на Солнце не вызывает у него болевых ощущений?

----------


## Pavel

> зачем Пачекабудды и Ахатты продолжают ходить за подаянием, если им всё равно, какие ощущения они испытывают?
> Ведь при полной индифферентности к ощущениям им было бы всё равно голодные они или нет.





> На ваш вопрос я вам ответила там. Потому что они уже ходят за подаянием, поэтому они продолжат за ним ходить.


А почему миряне ходят на рынок за продуктами? Неужели по той же причине, что и архаты с буддами за подношением?

----------


## Pavel

> телесная дукха это когда ум страдает от восприятий связанных с органами чувств.
> А не когда страдает тело в отсутствии страданий в уме, так?


Можно уточнить? А органы чувств - это часть ума или часть тела? И так же можно уточнить, а ум - это нечто отдельное от тела? Если ум отделен от тела, то каким образом обеспечивается его связь с телесными "датчиками"?

----------


## ullu

> Убийство - это волитивное действие, которое требует приложения усилий. Походы за едой тоже. А вот сидение в келье и смерть от голода не требует. Поэтому такой аргумент не подходит.


Подходит, потому что вы должны выбрать идти вам за едой или не идти, вы выбираете не идти, это тоже действие и это самоубийство.



> А у Будды ума нет?


Есть.



> Нет.
> Если ум страдает от восприятий - это просто психические страдания. К телесным они не относятся. Будда описывал их, как плачь, скорбь, печаль, отвращение и т.д.


А от ощущений страдает кто? Вы не ответили на этот вопрос.
Из этого вашего ответа я поняла, что вы не считаете, что страдает ум. Кто же страдает ещё, кроме ума?




> А телесные страдания, это дуккхаведана. Вы всегда можете отличить приятное ощущение от неприятного. Также и Будда.


Отличать и страдать это разные вещи.




> Вы думаете, что у Будды не так? Что смотрение на Солнце не вызывает у него болевых ощущений?


Это уже в 725 раз примерно в этом треде мне приходится повторять - болевые ощущения есть, страдания от болевых ощущений нет.

----------


## ullu

> А почему миряне ходят на рынок за продуктами? Неужели по той же причине, что и архаты с буддами за подношением?


Миряне ходят на рынок за продуктами по разным причинам.

----------


## ullu

> Можно уточнить? А органы чувств - это часть ума или часть тела? И так же можно уточнить, а ум - это нечто отдельное от тела? Если ум отделен от тела, то каким образом обеспечивается его связь с телесными "датчиками"?


Органы чувств это часть тела, могли бы и просто подергать себя за ухо, чего про это спрашивать?
Ум это отдельное от тела, и нераздельное с телом Связь с телесными датчиками обеспечивается при помощи сознаний органов чувств.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> просто найдите в сети Мадхъямакааватару и прочитайте первую главу. У вас просто нет базового объема информации, чтобы определять, где представления, где нет. С понимающим традицию Кагью вы так и не пообщались, как видно.


Дрон, а может это у Вас как раз таки  не хватает базового объема информации и потому Ваше мышление _слишком_ метафизично для понимания Срединного пути? ))

*Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче о всеведении Будды:*
_"Ощущение Будды имеет два аспекта: его личные ощущения и то, что ощущают другие. Его собственные, личные ощущения запредельны любым представлениям о возникновении, пребывании и прекращении. И одновременно его различающая способность воспринимает то, что ощущают другие люди... Для Будды не существует противоречий между этими двумя аспектами. Оба они являются частью ощущения просветленного существа. Иными словами, Будда видит все, что другие живые существа воспринимают ошибочно, но сам остается свободным от заблуждения"._

----------


## Топпер

> Подходит, потому что вы должны выбрать идти вам за едой или не идти, вы выбираете не идти, это тоже действие и это самоубийство.


Это, как раз *не*действие. 
Да и самоубийство для достигших Ниббаны, в некоторых случаях, теоретически допустимо.
Так, что ваша версия не годится. 



> Есть.


Тогда почему у Будды не страдает?



> А от ощущений страдает кто? Вы не ответили на этот вопрос.
> Из этого вашего ответа я поняла, что вы не считаете, что страдает ум. Кто же страдает ещё, кроме ума?


самскары.



> Отличать и страдать это разные вещи.
> Это уже в 725 раз примерно в этом треде мне приходится повторять - болевые ощущения есть, страдания от болевых ощущений нет.


Тогда видимо придётся написать 726 раз. Боль - *это один из видов страдания*. Независимо от того, просветлено ЖС или нет.

Вы почему то, под страданием понимаете исключительно психическую составляющую.

----------


## ullu

> Это, как раз *не*действие. 
> Да и самоубийство для достигших Ниббаны, в некоторых случаях, теоретически допустимо.
> Так, что ваша версия не годится.


Действие и не дейсвтие это одно и тоже, все равно необходимо принять решение относительно того что же делать - действовать или не действовать.



> Тогда почему у Будды не страдает?


Потому что в уме Будды нет неведения, поэтому нет Эго , поэтому некому страдать.



> самскары.


Каким образом?



> Тогда видимо придётся написать 726 раз. Боль - *это один из видов страдания*. Независимо от того, просветлено ЖС или нет.
> 
> Вы почему то, под страданием понимаете исключительно психическую составляющую.


Не психическую, а ум.

----------


## Топпер

> Действие и не дейсвтие это одно и тоже, все равно необходимо принять решение относительно того что же делать - действовать или не действовать.


Вы постоянно принимаете решение, чтобы не учится в вузе, не звонить в Америку президенту Обаме, не вступать в ряды коммунистической партии Китая, не сходить в ресторан города Житомира и т.д.?
Если в каждый момент времени вы принимаете решение по каждому подобному случаю, тогда я с вами соглашусь. Если же вы не думаете обо всём этом, тогда ваше предположение опять таки не верно.



> Потому что в уме Будды нет неведения, поэтому нет Эго , поэтому некому страдать.


А, что это за зверь такой "эго"? Это нечто реально существующее, что есть у обычных людей и чего нет у Будды?



> Каким образом?


А вот таким: саббе самскара аничча, саббе самскара дуккха.



> Не психическую, а ум.


Вы неправильно понимаете. Все обусловленные дхаммы несут в себе страдание. Просто в силу того, что в них нет постоянства.



> – Как вы думаете, монахи, постоянна *форма* или непостоянна?
> – Непостоянна, Преподобный Учитель.
> *– А то, что непостоянно, несёт в себе покой или страдания?
> – Страдания, Преподобный Учитель.*
> – Годится ли думать по отношению к тому, что непостоянно, несёт в себе страдания и подвержено изменениям: "Это 'Я'. Это моя сущность. Это то, что называется 'Я'".
> – Нет, Преподобный Учитель.
> – Как вы думаете, монахи, постоянны *ощущения* или непостоянны?
> – Непостоянны, Преподобный Учитель.
> *– А то, что непостоянно, несёт в себе покой или страдания?
> ...


Анатта лаккхана сутта.

----------

Юй Кан (26.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Тогда видимо придётся написать 726 раз. Боль - это один из видов страдания. Независимо от того, просветлено ЖС или нет.
> 
> Вы почему то, под страданием понимаете исключительно психическую составляющую.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не психическую, а ум.


Не зависимо от ума, веданадуккха воспринимается, как дуккха, а не как веданасуккха. Будда не получает приятных ощущений, вместо болевых, если его тело не в порядке. Не превращаются они, волшебным орбазом, в таковые.

----------


## ullu

> Не зависимо от ума, веданадуккха воспринимается, как дуккха, а не как веданасуккха. Будда не получает приятных ощущений, вместо болевых, если его тело не в порядке. Не превращаются они, волшебным орбазом, в таковые.


А мы и не говорим о том, что Будда получает приятные ощущения. мы говорим что Будда чувствует боль и не страдает при этом. ( 726 раз )

Кем веданадукха восприниммается независимо от ума как страдание? Кто страдает от этого страдания?

----------


## ullu

> Вы постоянно принимаете решение, чтобы не учится в вузе, не звонить в Америку президенту Обаме, не вступать в ряды коммунистической партии Китая, не сходить в ресторан города Житомира и т.д.?
> Если в каждый момент времени вы принимаете решение по каждому подобному случаю, тогда я с вами соглашусь. Если же вы не думаете обо всём этом, тогда ваше предположение опять таки не верно.


Нет, это не мои обстоятельства. Я принимаю решения в своих обстоятельствах .




> А, что это за зверь такой "эго"? Это нечто реально существующее, что есть у обычных людей и чего нет у Будды?


Это то что есть у обычных людей, но нет у Будды. 



> А вот таким: саббе самскара аничча, саббе самскара дуккха.


Ну я рада что вы смогли заучить что-то на пали, но я у вас спрашивала объяснение на русском языке . Мы ведь говорим на русском?



> Вы неправильно понимаете. Все обусловленные дхаммы несут в себе страдание. Просто в силу того, что в них нет постоянства.


Мой вопрос не что несут дахрмы, а кому они несут это страдание? Небо тоже страдает?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А от ощущений страдает кто? Вы не ответили на этот вопрос.
> Из этого вашего ответа я поняла, что вы не считаете, что страдает ум. Кто же страдает ещё, кроме ума?


Ум не может страдать от боли по определнию, у него нет органов чувств! ) Ощущения возникают причинно-обусловлено. Ум также не является неким подобием "Я", которое по желанию может не страдать от боли если она возникает! )  Говорится: "Саббэ дхамма анатта" - Все дхаммы лишены я".

_"Явное страдание существует, но не найти страдающего; 
Есть дела, но не найти делающего". 
_

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ум не может страдать от боли по определнию, у него нет органов чувств! ) Ощущения возникают причинно-обусловлено.


Что это за ум такой, лишённый (по чьему-то определению : ) всех органов чувств?



> Ум также не является неким подобием "Я", которое по желанию может не страдать от боли если она возникает! )  Говорится: "Саббэ дхамма анатта" - Все дхаммы лишены я".


Если, всё же, переводить точно (т.е., исходя из контекста всего ПК), то под "анатта/анатма" следует, по мне, понимать не человеческое, животное или какое ещё "я", а -- "отсутствие само[существования]" или "обусловленность".
Ведь что касается *обусловленного* много чем (начиная с неведения) "я", то оно не может не существовать.
К тому же, Будда методично уходил от вопроса о существовании или несуществовании этого самого "я"...
Вот целая тема по поводу атта/атма (даю линк сразу на финал, потому как там аж 15 страниц споров).

----------

Марина В (25.03.2011)

----------


## ullu

> _"Явное страдание существует, но не найти страдающего; 
> Есть дела, но не найти делающего". 
> _


Так в этом то все и дело. Страдание это иллюзия происходящая от заблуждения относительно реальности существования того кто может это страдать.
Поэтому когда обнаруживается что страдать то собственно некому, то и страдания больше не возникает.

----------


## Zom

> Ведь что касается обусловленного много чем (начиная с неведения) "я", то оно не может не существовать.
> К тому же, Будда методично уходил от вопроса о существовании или несуществовании этого самого "я"...


Не уходил. Он вполне себе признавал что условное "я" существует. И пользовался такими терминами как атта в таких случаях.
А уходил от вопросов о существовании-несуществовании когда человек пытался говорить об абсолютном я - вечном, всегда существующем, не меняющемся, находящимся где-то внутри психофизического организма или даже за его границами.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не уходил. Он вполне себе признавал что условное "я" существует. И пользовался такими терминами как атта в таких случаях.
> А уходил от вопросов о существовании-несуществовании когда человек пытался говорить об абсолютном я - вечном, всегда существующем, не меняющемся, находящимся где-то внутри психофизического организма или даже за его границами.


Можно и так сказать, чтоб не плодить очередные споры... Ведь это ничего не меняет по сути вопроса: обусловленное "я" -- существует.

----------


## Топпер

> А мы и не говорим о том, что Будда получает приятные ощущения. мы говорим что Будда чувствует боль и не страдает при этом. ( 726 раз )


Нет такого деления. Это ваше личное мифотворчество.
Есть телесная боль или телесное страдание в виде телесных неприятных ощущений.
И есть умственная боль, или умственные страдания в виде отчаяния, горя, плача, скорби и т.д. что описано в суттах.
*Телесная боль - это страдание страдания*. Независимо от того, в каком состоянии находится ваш ум, в просветлённом или не просветлённом. 



> Кем веданадукха восприниммается независимо от ума как страдание? Кто страдает от этого страдания?


А кем веданасуккха воспринимается, независимо от ума, как удовольствие? Кто находится в блаженстве Ниббаны?

Подобные "умные" вопросы - это не ко мне пожалуйста. И ещё раз советую: разберитесь, наконец, с азами буддийских воззрений. Не нужно придумывать собственный буддизм.



> Нет, это не мои обстоятельства. Я принимаю решения в своих обстоятельствах .


А какие ваши обстоятельства? Которые вам нужны?



> Это то что есть у обычных людей, но нет у Будды.


У обычных людей "эго" - это что за дхамма? Чему соответствует на пали или санскрите?



> Ну я рада что вы смогли заучить что-то на пали, но я у вас спрашивала объяснение на русском языке . Мы ведь говорим на русском?


 Все самскары непостоянны, все самскары страдательны.



> Мой вопрос не что несут дахрмы, а кому они несут это страдание? Небо тоже страдает?


А я не знаю кому. Это в ваших личных категориях возможен такой вопрос.  В буддизме так вопрос не ставят.




> Так в этом то все и дело. Страдание это иллюзия происходящая от заблуждения относительно реальности существования того кто может это страдать.
> Поэтому когда обнаруживается что страдать то собственно некому, то и страдания больше не возникает.


Это относится только к психическим страданиям. Физические, до тех пор, пока есть тело, всё равно присутствуют. И сутты это подтверждают на примере самого Будды.

----------


## ullu

Я удалила свое сообщение, потому что вы не можете ответить на вопрос о том кто страдает,  поэтому дальше обсуждать что-либо бессмысленно.

----------


## До

> Так в этом то все и дело. Страдание это иллюзия происходящая от заблуждения относительно реальности существования того кто может это страдать. Поэтому когда обнаруживается что страдать-то собственно некому, то и страдания больше не возникает.


Страдание, это ведана, чувство. Хоть "никого" и нет, но ведана-то есть, есть такая дхарма. Не "кто-то страдает", а просто "есть страдание".




> Но кто же будет страдать эти физические страдания? Кто ощущает мы знаем, кто переживает как приятное и неприятное - тоже знаем. Но кто страдает при этом?


Возникает дхарма страдания (ведана) и плюс дхарма знания о страдании (праджня, тем более, в отношении страдательности остальных ведан, ведь они тоже страдание). Как видите никакой "кто-то" для этого не обязателен и не так сложно получилось. Стоило ли выяснять на 20 страницах? (Хотя я, возможно, не до конца уловил предмет вашей дискусии, так как всю её не читал.)

С точки зрения феноменологии дхарма не имеет носителя или отдельного качества, она сама является только лишь собой и всё. Поэтому нельзя говорить (на фен. позиции), что есть какая-то штука со своим свойством/качеством, или дхарма у носителя, или у дхармы есть носитель. Дхармы, это не бильярдные шары.




> Он вполне себе признавал что условное "я" существует.


Разве Будда говорил "условное я существует"? Что-то не верится, что он мог сказать такую фразу.

----------

Сергей Ч (26.03.2011)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Будда не говорил о существовании условного "я", он говорил о существовании условного языка (учения), который допускает употребление таких слов как "мужчина", "женщина", "я", "существо" и т.п.

Комментарий на Маджхима Никаю (Маджджхима Аттхакаттха) комментирует MN 5:

MA, picking up on the venerable Sаriputta’s use of the word "person" (puggala), explains that the Buddha has a twofold teaching - a conventional teaching (sammutidesanа) expressed in terms of persons, beings, women, and men, etc.; and an ultimate teaching (paramatthadesanа) expressed solely in terms that possess ultimate ontological validity, such as aggregates, elements, sense bases, impermanent, suffering, not self, etc. The Buddha expounds his teaching through whichever approach is best suited to enable the hearer to penetrate the meaning, dispel delusion, and achieve distinction. *The use of the word "person," therefore, does not imply a misconception of the person as a self.*

----------


## Юй Кан

Приведу ещё начало и конец Анатта Лаккхана Сутты ("Сутта об отсутствии самосуществования"), частично процитированной ранее бханте Топпером.

Так я слышал, однажды Самый Почитаемый находился близ Варанаси (столица древнего государства Каши) в Прибежище для Игр, в Исипатане. Там он обратился к группе из пяти монахов:

– Монахи, форма не есть "я". Если бы форма (тело) являлась "я" (пали атта; по определению "я" свободно), то такая форма не была бы несвободна. Было бы возможно [желая мгновенных изменений в теле, сказать] своему телу: "Пусть тело будет таким-то. Пусть тело не будет таким-то". Но именно из-за того, что форма не обладает сущностью (не является "я"), она обречена на несвободу. Невозможно [желая мгновенных изменений в теле, сказать] своему телу: "Пусть тело будет таким-то. Пусть тело не будет таким-то".

[...]

– Таким образом, монахи, какой бы ни была форма (тело) в прошлом, будущем или настоящем – внутренняя она или внешняя, ужасная или прекрасная, обычная или возвышенная (сверхобычная), далёкая или близкая – необходимо рассматривать её правильным образом (так как она есть), правильно различая: "Это не есть 'Я'. Это не является моей сущностью. Это не то, что можно назвать 'Я'".

Какими бы ни были ощущения в прошлом, будущем или настоящем – внутренние они или внешние, ужасные или прекрасные, обычные или возвышенные, далёкие или близкие – необходимо рассматривать их правильным образом (так как они есть), правильно различая: "Это не есть 'Я'. Это не является моей сущностью. Это не то, что можно назвать 'Я'".

Какими бы ни были представления в прошлом, будущем или настоящем – внутренние они или внешние, ужасные или прекрасные, обычные или возвышенные, далёкие или близкие – необходимо рассматривать их правильным образом (так как они есть), правильно различая: "Это не есть 'Я'. Это не является моей сущностью. Это не то, что можно назвать 'Я'".

Каким бы ни был сформированный опыт в прошлом, будущем или настоящем – внутренний он или внешний, ужасный или прекрасный, обычный или возвышенный, далёкий или близкий – необходимо рассматривать его правильным образом (так как он есть), правильно различая: "Это не есть 'Я'. Это не является моей сущностью. Это не то, что можно назвать 'Я'".

Каким бы ни было сознание в прошлом, будущем или настоящем – внутреннее оно или внешнее, ужасное или прекрасное, обычное или возвышенное, далёкое или близкое – необходимо рассматривать его правильным образом (так как оно есть), правильно различая: "Это не есть 'Я'. Это не является моей сущностью. Это не то, что можно назвать 'Я'".

Различая таким образом, опытный ученик благородных взращивает непривязанность по отношению к форме, непривязанность по отношению к ощущениям, непривязанность по отношению к представлениям, непривязанность по отношению к сформированному опыту, *непривязанность по отношению к сознанию*. Не привязываясь, он обретает беспристрастность. Благодаря беспристрастности он полностью освобождается [от Пяти Накоплений Захваченности]. *С Освобождением приходит осознание: "Я полностью свободен". Он осознаёт: "Рождений больше не будет, святая жизнь принесла свой плод, цель достигнута. Нет больше причин, влекущих к перерождению в этом мире*".

----------

Secundus (28.03.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Будда не говорил о существовании условного "я", он говорил о существовании условного языка (учения), который допускает употребление таких слов как "мужчина", "женщина", "я", "существо" и т.п.


Если сам Будда Гаутама говорил о существовании "условного языка (учения)...", приведите, пожалуйста, цитаты из сутт ПК (а не из комментариев к ним) с такими его словами?

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Вот отрывок из Дигха Никаи (DN 9.53).

53. ’So too, whenever the gross acquired self is present, we do not speak of the mind-made or formless acquired self; whenever the mind-made acquired self is present, we do not speak of the gross or formless acquired self; whenever the formless acquired self is present, we do not speak of the gross acquired self or the mind-made acquired self, we speak of the formless acquired self. *But, Citta, these are merely names, expressions, turns of speech, designations in common use in the world, which the Tathаgata uses without misapprehending them.’*_____________________________________________________
В древнем комментарии (DA) к этому месту говорится, что эти слова сутты — об обычной (традиционной) речи (языке) (саммути-катха) или истине, и предельно истинной речи, "конечном языке" (параматтха-катха) или истине. Татхагата использует условный язык, выражения, обороты речи, обычное словоупотребление мира, без ошибочного (превратного) их понимания (и, добавлю от себя, без привязанности к ним). Важно сознавать уровень истины, на котором делаются какие-либо утверждения.

Есть и другие места в Каноне по этому предмету, но нужно искать.

----------

Юй Кан (26.03.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Страдание, это ведана, чувство. Хоть "никого" и нет, но ведана-то есть, есть такая дхарма. Не "кто-то страдает", а просто "есть страдание".


А привязанность к приятному это тоже чувство?

Мне кажется что есть неприятное, приятное и нейтральное - это ощущения. А страдание это реакция на неприятное или на отсутствие приятного.
Если это не так, то как возможно освободиться от "психических" страданий не изменяя обстоятельств ? 
Тогда и психические страдания должны возникать в уме в момент контакта ума с неприятным для ума. Но этого не происходит.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот отрывок из Дигха Никаи (DN 9.53).
> 
> 53. ’So too, whenever the gross acquired self is present, we do not speak of the mind-made or formless acquired self; whenever the mind-made acquired self is present, we do not speak of the gross or formless acquired self; whenever the formless acquired self is present, we do not speak of the gross acquired self or the mind-made acquired self, we speak of the formless acquired self. *But, Citta, these are merely names, expressions, turns of speech, designations in common use in the world, which the Tathаgata uses without misapprehending them.’*_____________________________________________________
> В древнем комментарии (DA) к этому месту говорится, что эти слова сутты — об обычной (традиционной) речи (языке) (саммути-катха) или истине, и предельно истинной речи, "конечном языке" (параматтха-катха) или истине. Татхагата использует условный язык, выражения, обороты речи, обычное словоупотребление мира, без ошибочного (превратного) их понимания (и, добавлю от себя, без привязанности к ним). Важно сознавать уровень истины, на котором делаются какие-либо утверждения.


Благодарю, понятно.
Здесь Буддой использовано апофатическое отрицание, распространённое и в санскритском каноне (упрощённо, но можно отыскать и букв. цитаты): "Когда Тахагата говорит о пробуждении, он говорит о не-пробуждении" и т.п.
Таким образом, и в этом фрагменте из сутты опять имеет место уход Татхагаты от однозначного, прямого ответа на вопрос о существовании или не-существовании некоего, грубого, умом сотворённого и/или бесформенного "я". Вместо катафатического ответа -- апофатика: "я" чувствующего существа -- ни это, ни то, ни сё.

И отсюда -- для меня -- следует вывод, что нелепо отрицать или как-то утверждать *существование "я" Татхагаты*, непостижимое для ума непробуждённого. "Я/ум" Татхагаты ни существует, ни не-существует, ни существует и не-существует...
При этом, согласно доступной мне логике, нелепо и отрицать существование "я" обусловленного, от привязанности к которому как раз и надлежит, в конце концов, освободиться.

----------

Марина В (26.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И отсюда -- для меня -- следует вывод, что нелепо отрицать или как-то утверждать *существование "я" Татхагаты*, непостижимое для ума непробуждённого. "Я/ум" Татхагаты ни существует, ни не-существует, ни существует и не-существует...


А чем тогда по-вашему  "Я" Татхагаты отличается от концепции Атмана, как некоего высшего и непостижимого "Я"? По-моему ничем. Следовательно, говорить о неком "Я" Татхагаты будет неправильным.




> При этом, согласно доступной мне логике, нелепо и отрицать существование "я" обусловленного, от привязанности к которому как раз и надлежит, в конце концов, освободиться.


Что именно может быть названо "Я", к которому по Вашему существует привязанность? Тело, ум, мысли или что? Я вот считаю, что нет никакого "обусловленного Я", равно как нет никакого "необусловленного Я", есть лишь представление о самости, идея своего "Я", от привязанности к которой и надлежит в конце концов, освободиться. 

_"О бхиккху, когда ни "я", ни что-либо, к "я" относящееся, не может быть истинно и действительно найдено, этот умозрительный взгляд: "Вселенной является этот Атман, я буду таким после смерти, постоянным, непрестанным, вечным, неизменным, и пребуду таковым всегда", разве не глуп он всецело и полностью?"_

----------


## Dron

> Это не мои проблемы все же.
> Нет смысла приписывать или раскрывать его для вас что бы вы увидели ?


Нет смысла приписывать есть смысл раскрывать его для меня, чтобы я увидел



> Обладает качествами проявляться как страдание в итоге. Качествами причинять страдание до тех пор пока не созрело и не проявилось как страдание - не обладает.


такое зерно само по себе дуккха или нет?

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, а может это у Вас как раз таки  не хватает базового объема информации и потому Ваше мышление _слишком_ метафизично для понимания Срединного пути? ))


может быть. Только это не явствует никак из вашей мешанины из текстов по лайт буддизму и сутр, согласитесь?




> *Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче о всеведении Будды:*
> _"Ощущение Будды имеет два аспекта: его личные ощущения и то, что ощущают другие. Его собственные, личные ощущения запредельны любым представлениям о возникновении, пребывании и прекращении. И одновременно его различающая способность воспринимает то, что ощущают другие люди... Для Будды не существует противоречий между этими двумя аспектами. Оба они являются частью ощущения просветленного существа. Иными словами, Будда видит все, что другие живые существа воспринимают ошибочно, но сам остается свободным от заблуждения"._


 [/QUOTE]
Это славная цитата, даже несмотря на то , что к теме не имеет отношения. Сейчас сделаю утверждение, которое вам не опровергнуть, внимание:
нигде и никогда ЧНР не говорил о том, что Будда страдает.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> может быть. Только это не явствует никак из вашей мешанины из текстов по лайт буддизму и сутр, согласитесь?


Не знаю, что Вы имеете ввиду под "лайт буддизмом" поэтому не могу с Вами согласиться! ))




> Это славная цитата, даже несмотря на то , что к теме не имеет отношения. Сейчас сделаю утверждение, которое вам не опровергнуть, внимание:
> нигде и никогда ЧНР не говорил о том, что Будда страдает.


А где я говорил о том, что Будда именно страдает? Я говорил лишь о том, что Будда ощущал телесную боль, что соотвествует сказанному в суттах. А как он её ощущал, это уже другой вопрос! ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Я/ум" Татхагаты *ни существует, ни не-существует, ни существует и не-существует*...
> 			
> 		
> 
> А чем тогда по-вашему  "Я" Татхагаты отличается от концепции Атмана, как некоего высшего и непостижимого "Я"? По-моему ничем. Следовательно, говорить о неком "Я" Татхагаты будет неправильным.


"Я" Татхагаты отличается от Атмана тем, что Атман как высшее и непостижимое "Я" *существует* (ср. с выделенным выше?).




> Что именно может быть названо "Я", к которому по Вашему существует привязанность? Тело, ум, мысли или что? Я вот считаю, что нет никакого "обусловленного Я", равно как нет никакого "необусловленного Я", есть лишь представление о самости, идея своего "Я", от привязанности к которой и надлежит в конце концов, освободиться.


Если заменить фразу "представление о самости, идея своего "Я"" одним словом "самость", то это не будет ничем отличаться от сказанного мною.




> _"О бхиккху, когда ни "я", ни что-либо, к "я" относящееся, не может быть истинно и действительно найдено, этот умозрительный взгляд: "Вселенной является этот Атман, я буду таким после смерти, постоянным, непрестанным, вечным, неизменным, и пребуду таковым всегда", разве не глуп он всецело и полностью?"_


При этом согласно будд. парадигме необусловленное "я" Татхагаты не является обусловленной Вселенной или чем либо иным, столь же обусловленным...

Наконец, уже говорил ведь: *что именно представляет собою "я" Татхагаты и им воспринимаемое знает только Татхагата*.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если заменить фразу "представление о самости, идея своего "Я"" одним словом "самость", то это не будет ничем отличаться от сказанного мною.


Тогда вопросов нет.




> Наконец, уже говорил ведь: *что именно представляет собою "я" Татхагаты и им воспринимаемое знает только Татхагата*.


Дело в том, что о "Я" Татхагаты, я слышу впервые- от Вас! )

----------


## Dron

> Не знаю, что Вы имеете ввиду под "лайт буддизмом" поэтому не могу с Вами согласиться! ))


это значит, что вы имеете вредную привычку не соглашаться с непонятным. По типу тиртхиков.






> А где я говорил о том, что Будда именно страдает? Я говорил лишь о том, что Будда ощущал телесную боль, что соотвествует сказанному в суттах. А как он её ощущал, это уже другой вопрос! ))


ух ты. 
Будда ощущал боль, вы говорите. 
Было ли Будде больно, телесно?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тогда вопросов нет.
> 
> Дело в том, что о "Я" Татхагаты, я слышу впервые- от Вас! )


А какие могут вопросы по поводу того, что ни существует, ни не-существует, ни существует и не-существует? %)
Это ведь безупречная исчерпывающая формулировка, придраться к которой попросту невозможно. И не мною она, кстати, введена, т.к. существует достаточно давно (являя собою выворотку от трёх из четырёх "вершин" т.н. чатушкотики). : )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Будда ощущал боль, вы говорите. 
> Было ли Будде больно, телесно?


В суттах говорится о том, что в теле Будды возникали боли. Что Вы ещё от меня хотите услышать?

----------


## Dron

> В суттах говорится о том, что в теле Будды возникали боли. Что Вы ещё от меня хотите услышать?


 простите, я, вероятно, не по русски печатаю. Еще раз :
счъитайете лъи, что Будде бъыло бъольъно?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> простите, я, вероятно, не по русски печатаю. Еще раз :
> счъитайете лъи, что Будде бъыло бъольъно?


Дрон, а я вроде по русски печатаю. Ещё раз: Вы доверяете написанному в суттах? Из Сакалика Сутты:

_Так я слышал, однажды Самый Почитаемый пребывал близ Раджагахи  в оленьем парке Маддакуччи. В то время его нога была повреждена каменным осколком. Мучительные ощущения боли в теле охватили его: болезненные, лютые, острые, раздирающие, противные, неприятные. Однако он терпеливо переносил их, внимательный, бдительный, не испытывающий волнений._

Более подробно об ощущениях Будды я Вам ничего сказать не могу, по понятным причинам.

----------


## Dron

> Более подробно об ощущениях Будды я Вам ничего сказать не могу, по понятным причинам.


то есть вы не понимаете, что написано в сутре, было больно или нет, да?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> то есть вы не понимаете, что написано в сутре, было больно или нет, да?


Понимаю, там недвусмысленно говорится о том, что в теле Будды возникли ощущения боли, но не думаю, что правильным будет говорить: "Будде было больно".

----------


## Dron

> Понимаю, там недвусмысленно говорится о том, что в теле Будды возникли ощущения боли, но не думаю, что правильным будет говорить: "Будде было больно".


 а вы думаете, что правильным будет говорить: "Будде не было больно"?.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> а вы думаете, что правильным будет говорить: "Будде не было больно"?.


Думаю, что это тоже не совсем корректое высказывание по отношению к Будде.

----------


## Dron

> Думаю, что это тоже не совсем корректое высказывание по отношению к Будде.


ну вот, тогда признайте, что не знаете, было Будде больно или нет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> ну вот, тогда признайте, что не знаете, было Будде больно или нет.


Дрон, я ведь написал уже, что высказывания типа: "Будде было больно/не больно" считаю некорректыми.

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, я ведь написал уже, что высказывания типа: "Будде было больно/не больно" считаю некорректыми.


у Будды была боль, но некорректно говорить, что ему было больно, или не было больно, так?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> у Будды была боль, но некорректно говорить, что ему было больно, или не было больно, так?


Достаточно того, что у Будды были ощущения боли. Дальнейшие рассуждения и догадки по этому поводу не считаю для себя полезными.

----------


## Dron

> Достаточно того, что у Будды были ощущения боли. Дальнейшие рассуждения и догадки по этому поводу не считаю для себя полезными.


 достаточно того, что вы дошли до противопоставления боли и ощущения боли. Это не буддизм.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

23 страницы, ё-моё  :Smilie:  
http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=305
"Как устранять препятствия на пути практики и в жизни, Киев, 19-20 июня"
В ходе первой части лекции в т.ч. рассмотрен вопрос о боли, страданиях и реализованных существах  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> достаточно того, что вы дошли до противопоставления боли и ощущения боли. Это не буддизм.


Ничего я не противопоставляю. Ощущения боли, болезненные ощущения, боль (дуккха-ведана) - это всё одно и тоже. Но неправильно говорить, что Будде было больно, тем самым проецируя на него свой опыт. Дукха дукха у него не возникает, также как не возникает и страдание, порождённое изменчивостью (випаринама-дуккха), хотя тело Будды  непостоянно.

----------


## Dron

> Ничего я не противопоставляю. Ощущения боли, болезненные ощущения, боль (дуккха-ведана) - это всё одно и тоже. Но неправильно говорить, что Будде было больно, тем самым проецируя на него свой опыт. Дукха дукха у него не возникает, также как не возникает и страдание, порождённое изменчивостью (випаринама-дуккха), хотя тело Будды  непостоянно.


а правильно говорить, что Будде было больно, не проецируя на него свой опыт?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> а правильно говорить, что Будде было больно, не проецируя на него свой опыт?


Правильным будет не отвечать на подобные вопросы! )

----------


## До

> А привязанность к приятному это тоже чувство?


Привязанность к приятному, это жажда (_тришна_), это умственный фактор (_дхарма_). Чувство, это ведана. Ведана и тришна связаны в ПС непосредственной связью - ведана обуславливает жажду.





> Мне кажется что есть неприятное, приятное и нейтральное - это ощущения. А страдание это реакция на неприятное или на отсутствие приятного.


"Неприятное, приятное и нейтральное" - это три вида чувств (_ведана_). Три веданы прямо соотносятся с термя видами страдания. Так что все они - страдание (в различных смыслах). Плюс есть ещё _истина страдания_, плюс есть ещё _характеристика страдания_ - все это различается мудростью.




> Если это не так, то как возможно освободиться от "психических" страданий не изменяя обстоятельств ?


Обстоятельства для освобождения от умственного страдания (_доманасса_) - отсутствие жажды (_упаданы_), наличие правильного видения.




> Тогда и психические страдания должны возникать в уме в момент контакта ума с неприятным для ума. Но этого не происходит.


Не понял. Чего не происходит?

----------


## ullu

> Привязанность к приятному, это жажда (_тришна_), это умственный фактор (_дхарма_). Чувство, это ведана. Ведана и тришна связаны в ПС непосредственной связью - ведана обуславливает жажду.


Тогда получается, что от неприятного я страдаю независимо от наличия или отсутствия жажды. И вторая благородная истина не верна.




> "Неприятное, приятное и нейтральное" - это три вида чувств (_ведана_). Три веданы прямо соотносятся с термя видами страдания. Так что все они - страдание (в различных смыслах). Плюс есть ещё _истина страдания_, плюс есть ещё _характеристика страдания_ - все это различается мудростью.


Мне не понятно почему они страдание? То есть если они страдание, потому что возникает жажда - это мне понятно. Но если они страдание сами по себе, то мне не понятно почему они страдание сами по себе. 
Ведь когда кому-то пилят ногу, то я не страдаю. Стало быть необходимо что бы это ощущение было связано с моим опытом. Стало быть страдаю я, а не просто возникает чувство и оно само по себе страдание.




> Обстоятельства для освобождения от умственного страдания (_доманасса_) - отсутствие жажды (_упаданы_), наличие правильного видения.
> 
> Не понял. Чего не происходит?


Не происходит страдания в момент контакта ума с неприятным. 
Но если неприятное страдание само по себе, то должно возникать. А если ум может быть свободен в момент контакта с неприятным от страдания, то почему ум не может быть свободен от страдания в момент контакта с неприятным ощущением?

----------


## sergey

По-моему в этом обсуждении присутствует разное понимание понятий. В русском языке под словом _страдание_ часто понимаются, насколько я могу судить, определенные психологические переживания, связанные с чем-либо (хотя, посмотрел - словари русского языка физическую боль тоже относят к страданиям). Ullu, вы не это ли имеете в виду в данном обсуждении? 
С другой стороны в учении Будды говорится о дуккхе, её причине, её прекращении и пути к её прекращению. Обычно на русский язык слово _дуккха_ переводят как _страдание_. Но понятие дуккха не сводится к психологическим переживаниям. В суттах и в абхидхамме дуккха разделяется на два вида - телесная (собственно боль, дуккха) и психическая, душевная, горе, уныние, отчаяние, страдание и т.п. - доманасса.
Говорится (вот, например), что архаты не испытывают второго вида дуккхи, но испытывают первый. Т.е. они так же чувствуют боль и приятные ощущения. Это называется ниббана с остатком (с подпиткой, саупадисеса). Безостаточная (без подпитки, анупадисеса) ниббана - это угасание всего чувствуемого.
Т.е. когда в обсуждении учения на русском говорится о _страдании_, то могут иметься в виду не обязательно психические, душевные переживания.

----------


## ullu

> По-моему в этом обсуждении присутствует разное понимание понятий. В русском языке под словом _страдание_ часто понимаются, насколько я могу судить, определенные психологические переживания, связанные с чем-либо (хотя, посмотрел - словари русского языка физическую боль тоже относят к страданиям). Ullu, вы не это ли имеете в виду в данном обсуждении?


Да, я имею ввиду, что под страданием понимается что-то, что мучительно ( или просто неприятно ) и от чего есть желание избавиться, освободиться, прекратить это, изменить на приятное, иметь вместо этого переживания другое.
Потому что все остальное мы обычно не называем страданием.
Просто для обычного человека испытывать что-то неприятное, и испытывать мучения от этого, и стремиться и желать от него избавиться это одно и тоже. Но Будда ведь свободен от этого желания избавиться. Но при этом вместо боли он не начинает чувствовать что-то другое.

----------


## Dron

> Правильным будет не отвечать на подобные вопросы! )


если хотим любой ценой сохранить свою позицию, не читая коренных текстов, то да.
Правда, к неосведомленности в собственной традиции придется добавить невозможность нормально по - русски выражаться:
"У Будды есть боль, но нельзя говорить, что он ее ощущает"
)))))

----------


## До

> В русском языке под словом _страдание_ часто понимаются, насколько я могу судить, определенные психологические переживания, связанные с чем-либо (хотя, посмотрел - словари русского языка физическую боль тоже относят к страданиям).



Я вам точно говорю - в русском языке "страдание" обозначает не только психические страдания. Вы же сами посмотрели в словаре, но дальше продолжаете объяснять, что "страдание" слово не подходящее, так как "дуккха" обозначает не только психические страдания - как будто не смотрели.

----------


## До

> Тогда получается, что от неприятного я страдаю независимо от наличия или отсутствия жажды. И вторая благородная истина не верна.


Не получается. Так как понимать, что за жаждой _сразу следует_ страдание - неправильно. Сначала совершаются поступки с жаждой, а затем, когда-то наступает их неприятный кармический плод. Например, из-за жажды мы рождаемся, а из-за рождения умираем. Рождение в одно время, а смерть в другое.




> Мне не понятно почему они страдание?


По разным причинам. Болезненное само по себе страдание, а приятное страдание при изменении.




> То есть если они страдание, потому что возникает жажда - это мне понятно. Но если они страдание сами по себе, то мне не понятно почему они страдание сами по себе.


Жажда была в цепи причин, а они кармический плод. (Точнее, телесное страдание карм. плод, а умственное другой механизм - там да, жажда (упадана) определяющее условие.)




> Ведь когда кому-то пилят ногу, то я не страдаю.


Как знать.




> Стало быть необходимо что бы это ощущение было связано с моим опытом.


Связано с тем к чему у вас тришна или упадана. К примеру, если вашему объекту угроза, то у вас возникает _гнев_, который всегда связан с неприятным умственным чувством (_доманасса_).




> Стало быть страдаю я, а не просто возникает чувство и оно само по себе страдание.


Оно не само по себе, а по причинам. Есть причины для возникновения страдания в вашем потоке сознания, а в другом нет.




> Не происходит страдания в момент контакта ума с неприятным.


Контакт с неприятным, это вид страдания из 1й БИ. Как не происходит?




> Но если неприятное страдание само по себе, то должно возникать.


Возникает, а точнее - контакт с неприятным, это и есть страдание.




> А если ум может быть свободен в момент контакта с неприятным от страдания, то почему ум не может быть свободен от страдания в момент контакта с неприятным ощущением?


Контакт с неприятным, это и есть страдание. Если он случился, то ум от него несвободен, оно есть. У омраченного существа это страдание удваивается, а у просветлённого нет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> если хотим любой ценой сохранить свою позицию, не читая коренных текстов, то да.
> Правда, к неосведомленности в собственной традиции придется добавить невозможность нормально по - русски выражаться:
> "У Будды есть боль, но нельзя говорить, что он ее ощущает"
> )))))


Просто я не вижу смысла продолжать беседу, когда мой собеседник кроме обвинений в неосведомлённости, не может привести других аргументов, и к тому же намеренно искажает сказанное мной! )  
"_У Будды есть боль, но нельзя говорить, что он ее ощущает_"  - это целиком и полностью Ваша формулировка. Перечитайте ещё раз мои посты, только на этот раз _внимательно и вдумчиво_. ))

----------


## Dron

> Просто я не вижу смысла продолжать беседу, когда мой собеседник кроме обвинений в неосведомлённости, не может привести других аргументов, и к тому же намеренно искажает сказанное мной! )  
> "_У Будды есть боль, но нельзя говорить, что он ее ощущает_"  - это целиком и полностью Ваша формулировка. Перечитайте ещё раз мои посты, только на этот раз _внимательно и вдумчиво_. ))


 "Внимательно и вдумчиво"?Это отличный совет, спасибо, я применил его и признаю, что был не прав. Вот как будет в итоге,  на основаннии вашего поста



> Но неправильно говорить, что Будде было больно


*У Будды была боль, но неправильно говорить, что Будде было больно.* 
Или что, вас уже собственное авторство не устраивает? Тогда внимательностью и вдумчивостью ограничиться не удастся, придется таки обратиться к источникам.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тогда внимательностью и вдумчивостью ограничиться не удастся, придется таки обратиться к источникам.


Если Вы помните, то я с самого начала просил Вас обратиться к источникам и подтвердить Ваши слова о том, что в теле Будды не возникали телесные боли. )

----------

Шавырин (27.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> *У Будды была боль, но неправильно говорить, что Будде было больно.*


Извините, но какой-то абсурд из этого утверждения получается. У Будды пресеклась всякая карма ощущения боли, в конце концов! Почему она могла БЫТЬ?

----------

Сергей Ч (27.03.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Извините, но какой-то абсурд из этого утверждения получается. У Будды пресеклась всякая карма ощущения боли, в конце концов! Почему она могла БЫТЬ?


потому что Сергей мешает Тхераваду с Махаяной.

----------


## Dron

> Если Вы помните, то я с самого начала просил Вас обратиться к источникам и подтвердить Ваши слова о том, что в теле Будды не возникали телесные боли. )


конечно, помню. Но лень все не проходит. Я б с радостью запостил, но искать надо.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Извините, но какой-то абсурд из этого утверждения получается. У Будды пресеклась всякая карма ощущения боли, в конце концов! Почему она могла БЫТЬ?


Можете считать что её не было. Это ничего не меняет.. 
А то, что у Будды присеклась всякая карма ещё не говорит о том, что у него небыло ощущений в теле или что его тело должно было стать постоянным и не подвергаться старению. Всё это было, но вследствии отсутствия жажды и неведения, не было причин для страданий-  прекращение дукха (нирвана).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> потому что Сергей мешает Тхераваду с Махаяной.


Дрон, ну не вижу я противоречий  по вопросу ощущения боли. А кроме этого, мы больше ни о чём с Вами и не говорили, так что мне непонятно, на основании чего Вы сделали такой вывод, что я что-то там мешаю.

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, ну не вижу я противоречий  по вопросу ощущения боли. А кроме этого, мы больше ни о чём с Вами и не говорили, так что мне непонятно, на основании чего Вы сделали такой вывод, что я что-то там мешаю.


я для Нико написал, вдруг ей лень читать весь тред.
А то, что мешаете, это факт. Неужели вам тоже лень? В смысле указать труд про страдания Будыы в Махаяне?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Неужели вам тоже лень? В смысле указать труд про страдания Буды в Махаяне?


Вы хотели сказать- про ощущения Будды?

----------


## Dron

> Вы хотели сказать- про ощущения Будды?


про боль у Будды

----------


## Сергей Ч

> про боль у Будды


Разве боль не относится к ощущениям?

----------

Шавырин (27.03.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Разве боль не относится к ощущениям?


у вас? не знаю.После таких постов




> Но неправильно говорить, что Будде было больно


все резко становится крайне загадочным.
Если была, по вашему, боль, то почему неправильно говорить, что было больно? В общем, мистика густого замеса.

----------


## ullu

> Не получается. Так как понимать, что за жаждой _сразу следует_ страдание - неправильно. Сначала совершаются поступки с жаждой, а затем, когда-то наступает их неприятный кармический плод. Например, из-за жажды мы рождаемся, а из-за рождения умираем. Рождение в одно время, а смерть в другое.


Да, здесь согласна.



> По разным причинам. Болезненное само по себе страдание, а приятное страдание при изменении.


Но вот Лонгченпа пишет, что страдание и счастье полностью прекрасны . Не может же быть так, что они прекрасны, но причиняют страдание при этом. 
И при этом он пишет, что все приятные, неприятные и нейтральные переживания изначально свободны, то есть они никуда не исчезают, но полностью прекрасны.
Значит страдательность страдания она зависит от чего-то другого, а не от самого переживания, раз страдание может быть прекрасным, а не страдательным ?




> Оно не само по себе, а по причинам. Есть причины для возникновения страдания в вашем потоке сознания, а в другом нет.


Так вот я и говорю о том, что есть эти причины. И эти причины они не являются качествами переживания - приятное, неприятное, нейтральное. На мой взгляд.
Эта причина неведение и не узнавания пустоты этих переживаний, а не их наличие. 
Если я узнаю пустоту и иллюзорность этих переживаний, то они теряют свойство причинять мне страдание, хотя и не изменяют своей формы. 



> Контакт с неприятным, это вид страдания из 1й БИ. Как не происходит?


Каким же образом я смогу освободиться от умственных страданий тогда? Ведь страдания живых существ всегда будут вызывать у меня страдания, в таком случае.
Потому что у моего ума есть контакт с этим явлением, в моем уме нет безразличия по отношению к этому явлению, и в моем уме возникает печаль от вида страдающих живых существ. Печаль не может быть приятной, видение страданий живых существ не может быть приятным или нейтральным.
Значит я непременно страдаю умственно. Но Будда не страдал. Означает ли это что ему были безразличны страдания других? Или он обладал способностью не страдать от контакта с неприятным, переживая однако такие неприятные эмоции как печаль?

----------


## До

> Но вот Лонгченпа пишет, что страдание и счастье полностью прекрасны. Не может же быть так, что они прекрасны, но причиняют страдание при этом.


Проблема Лонгченпы (и его последователей) согласовать своё учение с учением Будды, а не наоборот.




> И при этом он пишет, что все приятные, неприятные и нейтральные переживания изначально свободны, то есть они никуда не исчезают, но полностью прекрасны.


"Прекрасны" в каком смысле? Может оказаться, что там не тот смысл, который кажется на первый взгляд (или по этому переводу). Например, "_прекрано_ видны" просветлённому бодхисаттве.




> Значит страдательность страдания она зависит от чего-то другого, а не от самого переживания, раз страдание может быть прекрасным, а не страдательным ?


"Прекрасное" может не быть противоположностью страдательного. Тем более он же признал наличие страдательного вне зависимости от прекрасности.




> Так вот я и говорю о том, что есть эти причины. И эти причины они не являются качествами переживания - приятное, неприятное, нейтральное. На мой взгляд.


Не понял. Ведана возникает в вашем потоке, а не в чужом.




> Эта причина неведение и не узнавания пустоты этих переживаний, а не их наличие. Если я узнаю пустоту и иллюзорность этих переживаний, то они теряют свойство причинять мне страдание, хотя и не изменяют своей формы.


Теряют способность причинять дополнительное умственное страдание (доманассу).
Но сами по себе-то они страданием остаются, и они в этом потоке сознания.

Клеша гнева неприятна, если она есть, то есть и страдание от её наличия. Клеша возникает из-за неведения, если есть вéдение, то клеша не возникает или прекращается. Раз прекратилась клеша, то прекратилось и страдание от неё.

Но клеша гнева была направлена на что-то, что не пркратилось. (Например, на врага.)

Вот ещё пример:



> Sister Dhammadinna: “Pleasant feeling is pleasant in remaining, & painful in changing, friend Visakha. Painful feeling is painful in remaining & pleasant in changing. Neither-pleasant-nor-painful feeling is pleasant in occurring together with knowledge, and painful in occurring without knowledge.” — MN 44





> Каким же образом я смогу освободиться от умственных страданий тогда? Ведь страдания живых существ всегда будут вызывать у меня страдания, в таком случае.
> Потому что у моего ума есть контакт с этим явлением, в моем уме нет безразличия по отношению к этому явлению, и в моем уме возникает печаль от вида страдающих живых существ. Печаль не может быть приятной, видение страданий живых существ не может быть приятным или нейтральным.


Да, но это другое страдание - видение страдания мудростью (1БИ), сострадание, а не муки совести.




> Значит я непременно страдаю умственно. Но Будда не страдал. Означает ли это что ему были безразличны страдания других? Или он обладал способностью не страдать от контакта с неприятным, переживая однако такие неприятные эмоции как печаль?


Страдание он видел, (сострадание имел?), доманасса, считается, что не возникала, клеши - не возникали.

Будда не мог во время просветления перестать видеть 1ю БИ, он наоборот её увидел. Это видение БИ мудростью, но не чувство.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если была, по вашему, боль, то почему неправильно говорить, что было больно? В общем, мистика густого замеса.


Потому что Вы сами говорили, что неправильно разделять ощущение боли и боль. Одновременно с болью у Будды не возникает мысли- "мне больно", как это происходит у простых существ, даже когда тело охватывают боли. 
И это скорее всего у Вас мистика густого замеса, когда Вы утверждали, что у Будды не было болей в теле, даже когда его нога была повреждена каменным осколком.

----------


## ullu

> Проблема Лонгченпы (и его последователей) согласовать своё учение с учением Будды, а не наоборот.


В том то и дело , что оно полностью согласуется.



> "Прекрасны" в каком смысле? Может оказаться, что там не тот смысл, который кажется на первый взгляд (или по этому переводу). Например, "_прекрано_ видны" просветлённому бодхисаттве.


Нет, там смысл что они прекрасны, не прекрасно видны, а полностью прекрасны, то есть не от чего освобождаться, все самосовершенно, нет причин для страданий.
Там же у Тилопы
«Страдание больше никогда не возникает,
Даже малейшая боль, величиной с кунжутную шелуху».



> Не понял. Ведана возникает в вашем потоке, а не в чужом.


Вот я ж об том и говорю, что-то же определяет, что это мой поток сознания, а не чей-то другой?  И если этого чего-то нет, или я к нему не привязана, то почему я должна продолжать страдать от того, что в этом потоке возникает?




> Да, но это другое страдание - видение страдания мудростью (1БИ), сострадание, а не муки совести.
> Страдание он видел, (сострадание имел?), доманасса, считается, что не возникала, клеши - не возникали.
> Будда не мог во время просветления перестать видеть 1ю БИ, он наоборот её увидел. Это видение БИ мудростью, но не чувство


Вот почему же он мог видеть это страдание мудростью, а страдание тела не мог увидеть мудростью?

----------


## До

> В том то и дело , что оно полностью согласуется.


В тхераваде считается, что Будда может испытывать телесную боль (например в Махапариниббана сутте есть момент), в МППШ сказано, что у Будды болела голова - у вас, как я понял, что _не может_. И всё это - "_полностью согласуются_"?




> Нет, там смысл что они прекрасны, не прекрасно видны, а полностью прекрасны, то есть не от чего освобождаться, все самосовершенно, нет причин для страданий.


Вы же говорили, что там сказано, что "страдание прекрасно", следовательно наличие страданий признаётся, а не то, что нет причин для их возникновения. Иначе бы нельзя было сказать, что оно прекрасно. (А прекрасно, как я понимаю, тут синоним _счастья_, так? Если да, то очередное "_полностью согласуется_" налицо.)




> Там же у Тилопы
> «Страдание больше никогда не возникает,
> Даже малейшая боль, величиной с кунжутную шелуху».


Ну, у архата не возникнет, 1) а боль может быть умственная или 2) имеется ввиду какая-нибудь дхармакая, за полным исключением тела (в этом случае мы не должны обсуждать физическое тело [Будды]).




> Вот я ж об том и говорю, что-то же определяет, что это мой поток сознания, а не чей-то другой?  И если этого чего-то нет, или я к нему не привязана, то почему я должна продолжать страдать от того, что в этом потоке возникает?


Не понял тут о чём речь. Что определяет, что у причины будет следствие что-ли? Так причина и определяет, что у неё будет следствие. Если причина должна дать следствие в чужом уме, то и следствие там.




> Вот почему же он мог видеть это страдание мудростью, а страдание тела не мог увидеть мудростью?


Мог, почему нет, и наверняка видел. Ведана праджне не противоречит.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, там смысл что они прекрасны, не прекрасно видны, а полностью прекрасны, то есть не от чего освобождаться, все самосовершенно, нет причин для страданий.


Интересная мысль. Дарвинист так же рассуждает о том, что все в этом мире самосовершенно, но страдать при этом причины находит. И это не удивительно, т.к. уж коли совершенно все, то и страдательная природа живых существ так же совершенна, а следовательно и нет никакого смысла от нее избавляться. Или, как Вы говорите, "не от чего избавляться", хотя на самом деле есть от чего - от собственного совершенства или представлений о мире как о совершенном мире.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Потому что Вы сами говорили, что неправильно разделять ощущение боли и боль.


не говорил про разделение, говорил, что не бывает одного без другого. "Он истпытывает боль" и "ему больно" выражения, имеющие один и тот же смысл



> Одновременно с болью у Будды не возникает мысли- "мне больно", как это происходит у простых существ, даже когда тело охватывают боли.


Такого и в Тхераваде, наверное, нет. В Махаяне точно.




> И это скорее всего у Вас мистика густого замеса, когда Вы утверждали, что у Будды не было болей в теле, даже когда его нога была повреждена каменным осколком.


Нирманакайя не испытывает боли, нет причин для этого- кармы и клеш. Видимость может быть любой, в т.ч. повреждение ноги.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нирманакайя не испытывает боли, нет причин для этого- кармы и клеш. Видимость может быть любой, в т.ч. повреждение ноги.


 Лотос растет и расцветает в грязи, но остается незапятнанным ею. Так что нет противоречий в том, что даже в теле Будды могли возникать боли, свойственные физическому телу, даже если оно является результатом  накопления неисчислимых кармических заслуг в течение всех жизней на протяжении трех неизмеримых кальп, а не результатом кармы и клеш, как у нас с Вами. Поэтому представление о Явленном теле Будды не стоит в противоречии с реальностью.

----------


## Dron

> Так что нет противоречий в том, что даже в теле Будды могли возникать боли, свойственные физическому телу, даже если оно является результатом  накопления неисчислимых кармических заслуг в течение всех жизней на протяжении трех неизмеримых кальп, а не результатом кармы и клеш, как у нас с Вами.


какая именно из неисчислимых кармических заслуг Будды созрела в виде его боли? 
Если никакая, но боль, как утверждаете, была, то имеем противоречие с одной из характеристик кармы: нельзя испытать плоды несодеянного. 
У вас Будда либо испытывает плоды несодеянного, либо у него заслуги дают плод в виде боли.
Либо, если нирманакайя вне 12 звеньев и кармы, в частности, что утверждается в Махаяне, то у вас Будда, имея возможность не испытывать боль, таки сделал так, чтобы ее испытать, зачем-то, причем совершенно непонятно, как.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> какая именно из неисчислимых кармических заслуг Будды созрела в виде его боли?


Если в то время была жара или дождь, которые ощущали все существа, то по-вашему Будда не должен был их ощущать? И если Девадата из зависти  сбросил камень, который повредели ногу Будды, то что по-вашему должно было возникнуть в теле Будды?




> Если никакая, но боль, как утверждаете, была, то имеем противоречие с одной из характеристик кармы: нельзя испытать плоды несодеянного.


Не я утверждаю, а сутры. Если Вы не доверяете написанному в сутрах, то это Ваши проблемы.




> У вас Будда либо испытывает плоды несодеянного, либо у него заслуги дают плод в виде боли.


Его заслуги дают плод в виде тела украшенного 80 малыми характеристиками и 32 великими признаками. 




> Либо, если нирманакайя вне 12 звеньев и кармы, в частности, что утверждается в Махаяне, то у вас Будда, имея возможность не испытывать боль, таки сделал так, чтобы ее испытать, зачем-то, причем совершенно непонятно, как.


Я уже писал Вам, что вы путаете дукха как 1БИ и дукха-ведана (боль). У Будды нет жажды (танхи) и привязанностей (упаданы), поэтому нет причин для возникновения как дукха дукха, так и остальных двух видов дукха.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, я имею ввиду, что под страданием понимается что-то, что мучительно ( или просто неприятно ) и от чего есть желание избавиться, освободиться, прекратить это, изменить на приятное, иметь вместо этого переживания другое.
> Потому что все остальное мы обычно не называем страданием.


Это ваше личное понимание. Обычно под страданием понимают и физическую боль также. И буддийские учители в лекциях объясняют этот момент таким же образом.
Более того, сам Будда, в Дхаммачаккапаваттана сутте говорит о том, что боль и другие телесные проявления типа рождения, старости, смерти  - это страдание
А в чем состоит благородная истина о страдании?
и *рождение страдание, и старость страдание, и смерть страдание,
и печаль, стенания, боль*, уныние, отчаяние – страдание.
С нелюбимым связь – страдание, с любимым разлука – страдание,
и не получать то, чего хочется – страдание.
Короче говоря, *пять групп привязанности (упадана кхандха) – страдание*.



> Просто для обычного человека испытывать что-то неприятное, и испытывать мучения от этого, и стремиться и желать от него избавиться это одно и тоже.


А для буддиста не одно и то же. Веданадуккха и доманасса - разные дхаммы. О чём здесь уже многие сказали.



> Но Будда ведь свободен от этого желания избавиться. Но при этом вместо боли он не начинает чувствовать что-то другое.


С чего бы это? У Будды точно также есть веданаккхандха. Соответственно он ощущает приятные, неприятные и нейтральные ощущения от органов чувств. 
Он также, как и простые люди чувствует голод и холод. На его уши также производят болезненное действие черезчур громкие звуки, а на глаза - слишком якрий свет.

Я уже спрашивал у вас: если вы не можете долго смотреть на Солнце, вследствие того, что глазам становится больно, почему вы думаете, что у Будды этот процесс идёт по-другому? На каком основании? У него что, глаза становятся нечувствительными к яркости Солнца?

----------


## Топпер

> Извините, но какой-то абсурд из этого утверждения получается. У Будды пресеклась всякая карма ощущения боли, в конце концов! Почему она могла БЫТЬ?


Читайте сутты. Здесь уже неоднократно приводили пассажи из них о том, что Будда испытывал телесную боль.

камма у Арьев пресекается будущая. Т.е. та, которая могла бы созреть, будь у них новое тело. Но старая камма может действовать, т.к. нынешнее тело - плод каммы ещё живо.

----------


## Нико

> Читайте сутты. Здесь уже неоднократно приводили пассажи из них о том, что Будда испытывал телесную боль.
> 
> камма у Арьев пресекается будущая. Т.е. та, которая могла бы созреть, будь у них новое тело. Но старая камма может действовать, т.к. нынешнее тело - плод каммы ещё живо.



А я не верю всё равно почему-то... Вразрез это дёт с Четырьмя благородными.... Нет такой версии разве, что Будда просто демонстрировал боль, а не испытывал её в самом деле?

----------


## Dron

> А я не верю всё равно почему-то... Вразрез это дёт с Четырьмя благородными.... Нет такой версии разве, что Будда просто демонстрировал боль, а не испытывал её в самом деле?


 есть. Называется "Махаяна".

----------

Pavel (01.04.2011), Дондог (01.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Если в то время была жара или дождь, которые ощущали все существа, то по-вашему Будда не должен был их ощущать? И если Девадата из зависти  сбросил камень, который повредели ногу Будды, то что по-вашему должно было возникнуть в теле Будды?
> 
> 
> 
> Не я утверждаю, а сутры. Если Вы не доверяете написанному в сутрах, то это Ваши проблемы.


как считаете, не найдется ли махаянской сутры, где сказано, что Будда не испытывает боли?




> Его заслуги дают плод в виде тела украшенного 80 малыми характеристиками и 32 великими признаками.


ясно, ясно, а боль то чем порождается? Заслугами? Или беспричинна?



> Я уже писал Вам, что вы путаете дукха как 1БИ и дукха-ведана (боль). У Будды нет жажды (танхи) и привязанностей (упаданы), поэтому нет причин для возникновения как дукха дукха, так и остальных двух видов дукха.


Упс. Вы считаете, что 1БИ - говорит только о боли?))) Неправильно. Получится, что две другие дуккхи не упоминаются в БИ. 
Еще. Если у Будды дукха вообще никакая не возникает, значит его боль - не дуккха?
Вы уходите от прямых ответов, или я вам это приписываю?






> Всякое удовольствие в виде приятного ощущения
> у простого существа или святого—хотя бы и испыты-
> ваемое от прохладного ветерка, [внезапно] подняв-
> шегося в Аду живых существ—возникает вследствие
> благих деяний, накопленных в прошлом. Вследствие
> же неблагих деяний удовольствие возникнуть не
> может.
> Всякое страдание в виде мучительного ощущения—
> вплоть до испытываемого Архатом—возникает вслед-
> ...

----------


## Сергей Ч

> как считаете, не найдется ли махаянской сутры, где сказано, что Будда не испытывает боли?


Я не встречал. А вот Вы говорили, что видели где это сказано, но Вам почему-то лень это искать. 




> ясно, ясно, а боль то чем порождается? Заслугами? Или беспричинна?


Как это чем? Девадатта сбросил камень, который послужил причиной повреждения тела Будды. Вот Вам и причины порождения боли. Или Вы думаете, что при повреждении тела в нём возникают приятные или нейтральные ощущения?




> Упс. Вы считаете, что 1БИ - говорит только о боли?))) Неправильно. Получится, что две другие дуккхи не упоминаются в БИ. 
> Еще. Если у Будды дукха вообще никакая не возникает, значит его боль - не дуккха?


Так это Вы как раз и считаете, что боль- это и есть дукха- 1БИ. Я же говорил, что дукха, как 1БИ, происходит от жажды, а сама боль (дукха-ведана) является  ощущением, возникающием при повреждении тела или его болезни.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А я не верю всё равно почему-то... Вразрез это дёт с Четырьмя благородными.... Нет такой версии разве, что Будда просто демонстрировал боль, а не испытывал её в самом деле?


Есть такое мнение. И я с ним согласен. Но я не согласен с тем, что демонстрация боли заключалась в том, что в теле Будды _не возникали боли_, а он при этом делал вид, что они есть! Так ведь считает Дрон?

----------


## Dron

> Я не встречал. А вот Вы говорили, что видели где это сказано, но Вам почему-то лень это искать.


так же как и вам лень искать махаянские источники про наличие боли у Будды






> Как это чем? Девадатта сбросил камень, который послужил причиной повреждения тела Будды. Вот Вам и причины порождения боли. Или Вы думаете, что при повреждении тела в нём возникают приятные или нейтральные ощущения?


зависит от того, чье тело.
Напишите прямо - признаете возможность боли без кармы для боли? Да, нет?






> Так это Вы как раз и считаете, что боль- это и есть дукха- 1БИ. Я же говорил, что дукха, как 1БИ, происходит от жажды, а сама боль (дукха-ведана) является  ощущением, возникающием при повреждении тела или его болезни.


 я считаю что боль- дукха, но есть еще дукха, кроме боли, и о всех дукхах говорится в 1 БИ.

----------


## Zom

О самых возвышенных видах дуккхи можно почитать здесь например:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Сергей Ч (01.04.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> так же как и вам лень искать махаянские источники про наличие боли у Будды



 Ну так Вы же утверждаете, что в теле Будды не было никаких ощущений, поэтому найдите подтверждение своим словам. После этого продолжим.

----------


## Dron

> Ну так Вы же утверждаете, что в теле Будды не было никаких ощущений, поэтому найдите подтверждение своим словам. После этого продолжим.


сначала усвойте разницу между ощущениями вообще, о которых я не говорил, и ощущениями, вызванными кармой, которых нет у Будды, после этого продолжим.

----------


## Топпер

> А я не верю всё равно почему-то... Вразрез это дёт с Четырьмя благородными....


Не в разрез с 4 БИ, а с вашим недопониманием их.!



> Нет такой версии разве, что Будда просто демонстрировал боль, а не испытывал её в самом деле?


 В Махаяне есть. Но зачем предпологать, что Будда что-то там демонстрировал с какими-то тайными целями, если Будда напрямую говорит, что он испытывает телесную немощь. Если к нему приходил доктор Дживака, для массажей и удалении гноя из раны и т.д.
Мне подобный подход напоминает старый анекдот про двух евреев - комивояджеров, которые встретились в одном поезде:
Абрам: Вы куда едете?
Мойше: В Бердичев.
Абрам: Вы говорите, что едете в Бердичев, чтобы я подумал, что вы едете не в Бердичев. А значит, вы таки едете в Бердичев. Так зачем же ви врёте?!

----------

Pavel (01.04.2011), Кузьмич (02.04.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Ну так Вы же утверждаете, что в теле Будды не было никаких ощущений, поэтому найдите подтверждение своим словам. После этого продолжим.


Сергей, хороший повод напомнить Вам Ваши методы рассуждений: "с точки зрения абсолютной истины нет ни тела Будды, ни ощущений. Поэтому...", а далее сами можете написать любой текст, в котором выразить любое суждение о боли, Будде, ощущениях, переживаниях, достижениях, считая его совершенно обоснованным "на уровне абсолютной истины".  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Я удалила свое сообщение потому что таким образом мы приходим к спору между взглядами участников форума интересующихся тхеравадой и взглядами интересующихся махаяной. А этот спор бессмысленный и его я не хочу вести.
Спасибо всем .

----------


## Топпер

> Я удалила свое сообщение потому что таким образом мы приходим к спору между взглядами участников форума интересующихся тхеравадой и взглядами интересующихся махаяной. А этот спор бессмысленный и его я не хочу вести.
> Спасибо всем .


Как не странно, в данной теме это не спор между тхеравадой и махаяной. Спор с вашей личной трактовкой махаяны. В махаяне, если речь идёт о концепции с наличием физического тела у Будды, он  точно также Будда испытывает боль.
Собственно говоря, вам об этом участники махаянского исповедания пытаются здесь сказать.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Я всёже повторю ссылочку , которая видимо осталась незамеченой среди бурной дискуссии, на лекцию, где лама "махаянского исповедания") говорит несколько иное. А именно то, что достигший реализации (не обязательно даже полной реализации как у Будды), испытывая боль, не страдает от неё. Ламой приводятся примеры Кармапы 16-го и Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче. 




> 23 страницы, ё-моё  
> http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=305
> "Как устранять препятствия на пути практики и в жизни, Киев, 19-20 июня"
> В ходе первой части лекции в т.ч. рассмотрен вопрос о боли, страданиях и реализованных существах

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А именно то, что достигший реализации (не обязательно даже полной реализации как у Будды), испытывая боль, не страдает от неё. Ламой приводятся примеры Кармапы 16-го и Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче.


Так об этом собственно и гворилось, что ощущения в виде телесной боли у достигших реализации существ не производят связанных с ней умственных страданий: горя, скорби, печали и отчаяния. Вот ещё одна сутта об этом:

_"А в чём причина того, что человек страдает телом, но не страдает умом?
Это случай, когда опытный ученик благородных, – имеющий почтение к благородным, разбирающийся в их учении и практикующий Дхарму; имеющий почтение к святым людям, разбирающийся в их учении и практикующий Дхарму, – не полагает, что его тело есть его сущность, он не думает, что "я" обладает формой, или – что форма есть часть "я", или – что "я" есть часть формы. Он не захвачен идеями: "Я – это тело", или: "Тело принадлежит мне". Пусть он и не захвачен этими идеями, его тело изменяется и преобразуется, но из-за изменений и преобразований формы он не впадает в печаль и горе, он не испытывает от этого боль, страдание или отчаяние.

Он [также] не полагает, что его ощущения есть его сущность, он не думает, что "я" обладает ощущениями, или – что ощущения есть часть "я", или – что "я" есть часть ощущений. Он не захвачен идеями: "Я – это ощущения", или: "Ощущения принадлежат мне". Пусть он и не захвачен этими идеями, его ощущения изменяются и преобразуются, но из-за изменений и преобразований ощущений он не впадает в печаль и горе, он не испытывает от этого боль, страдание или отчаяние."_

Наставление Накулапите.

----------

Zom (06.04.2011), Федор Ф (06.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Я всёже повторю ссылочку , которая видимо осталась незамеченой среди бурной дискуссии, на лекцию, где лама "махаянского исповедания") говорит несколько иное. А именно то, что достигший реализации (не обязательно даже полной реализации как у Будды), испытывая боль, не страдает от неё. Ламой приводятся примеры Кармапы 16-го и Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче.


Вообще, это похоже наши буддисты ввели новое деление: просветлённые боль чувствуют, но не воспринимают её, как боль.
Потому, как "чувствовать боль, но не страдать от неё" - это абсурд. Он возможен только когда, когда люди думают, что боль и восприятие её на уровне ощущений - разные вещи.

----------


## Ersh

Надо просто разделять феномены и ноумены, и договориться, что все-таки спорящие подразумевают под "болью" :Smilie: . Вот мое сознание отметило некоторое ощущение в какой-то точке тела. Потом оно сформировало некое отношение к этому ощущению. Потом оно отреагировало как-то (у всех по-разному, кому-то даже нравится). Разные дхармы. Что в данном случае боль, что восприятие ее на уровне ощущений? Существует ли боль на каком-то другом уровне?

----------


## Топпер

> Что в данном случае боль, что восприятие ее на уровне ощущений?


Да, дуккхаведана



> Существует ли боль на каком-то другом уровне?


Классически говорят ещё о доманасе - психических отрицательных переживаниях, которые, как правило, сопровождают боль физическую. 
Но тут у нас пытаются придумать некий третий вариант.

----------

Zom (06.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Мне кажется, что говорят именно об отрицательных психических переживаниях. Они есть у Будд и Архатов?

----------


## Топпер

> Мне кажется, что говорят именно об отрицательных психических переживаниях. Они есть у Будд и Архатов?


Нет. И с этим никто не спорит. 
Здесь же нам пытаются доказать отсутствие именно физических ощущений.

Т.е. например не смогли объяснить, почему  когда простой человек смотрит на солнце, он испытывает резь в глазах, а Арья, по мнению части участников, глядя на Солнце, таковой рези испытывать не будет.

----------


## Ersh

> Нет. И с этим никто не спорит. 
> Здесь же нам пытаются доказать отсутствие именно физических ощущений.
> 
> Т.е. например не смогли объяснить, почему  когда простой человек смотрит на солнце, он испытывает резь в глазах, а Арья, по мнению части участников, глядя на Солнце, таковой рези испытывать не будет.


Не смогли, потому что "резь в глазах" это не строгая формулировка. Само слово "резь", употребленное в данном контексте, подразумевает наличие эмоциональной реакции, так как слово "резь" обозначает нечто конвенционально-неприятное. Это чисто филологические разночтения.

----------


## Топпер

> Не смогли, потому что "резь в глазах" это не строгая формулировка. Само слово "резь", употребленное в данном контексте, подразумевает наличие эмоциональной реакции,


При чём здесь эмоциональные реакции, когда резь в глазах - чистая физиология? Как ещё точнее можно указать на ведану?



> так как слово "резь" обозначает нечто конвенционально-неприятное. Это чисто филологические разночтения.


А не надо нагружать это слово дополнительным значением. Тогда и неразберихи не будет. 

я говорю только про физиологическое ощущение - ведану. И вот эта самая ведана бывает неприятная, приятная и нейтральная. Подчеркну, что не восприятие ощущения (т.е. оценка), а само ощущение.

----------


## Ersh

Топпер, дорогой, ну ведь приятное, неприятное и нейтральное - это отношение к физиологическому контакту - спарша. То-есть это тоже ощущение, но уже второго порядка. Одни и те же ощущения (спарша) могут разными людьми приниматься по-разному - приятное, неприятное, нейтральное. 
Простите, но слова языка имеют значение вне Вашего желания - нагружать их не надо, они служат для обо-значения. Или не употребляйте слово "резь", можно сказать - специфические ощущения от яркого солнца.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, дорогой, ну ведь приятное, неприятное и нейтральное - это отношение к физиологическому ощущению, а не само ощущение. То-есть это тоже ощущение, но уже второго порядка.


Я не знаю откуда в российском буддизме появилась эта идея, что дескать, приятное, неприятное и нейтральное - это отношение к ощущению.
Нет такого в буддизме. В ккхандхах чётко описывается, что  ведана принимает три значения, дуккха, суккха и адуккха асуккха. Это с просветлением никак не связанно. Да и сутты подтверждают то, что Будда испытывал боль. Веданадуккха.



> Простите, но слова языка имеют значение вне Вашего желания - нагружать их не надо, они служат для обо-значения. Или не употребляйте слово "резь", можно сказать - специфические ощущения от яркого солнца.


И это ощущение по-русски называется "резь". Без всякой эмоционально нагрузки. Также, как вы описываете боль в колене при медитации в терминах "жжение", "растяжение" и т.п.



> Одни и те же ощущения могут разными людьми приниматься по-разному - приятное, неприятное, нейтральное.


Если у одного человека чувствительность меньше, он просто почувствует меньшую боль из-за меньшей чувствительности рецепторов. Значит ему нужна чуть большая интенсивность воздействия. Но сами ощущения "приятного", "неприятного" и "нейтрального" при этом никуда не денутся. Их по прежнему будет три вида.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Да потому что в русском языке "приятное, неприятное и нейтральное " - это прилагательные  :Smilie:  Прилагательные всегда к чему-либо относятся. или у Вас свойства отдельны от предмета? Вопрос же не в том, испытывал ли будда боль или нет. Конечно испытывал. Но он по этому поводу страдал? Нет. Или страдал?
 Слово боль же имеет отрицательную коннотацию, хотите Вы этого или нет, слово такое, язык такой. В переносном смысле боль в русском языке обозначает страдание. Растяжение не имеет отрицательной коннотации, поэтому для обозначения ощущений при растяжении обычно используется выражение "боль при растяжении". Нет в русском языке такого ощущения "растяжение".
Некоторые люди испытывают эйфорию от боли, а также все люди впадают в эйфорию при очень сильной боли - эндоморфины впрыскиваются.
Но впрочем что мы о боли. Давайте возьмем менее радикальный пример - кто-то любит сладкое, кто-то нет, а кому-то оно все равно.
Отличал ли Будда сладкое от горького - несомненно. Испытывал ли привязанность или отталкивание - ответ очевиден.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Да потому что в русском языке "приятное, неприятное и нейтральное " - это прилагательные  Прилагательные всегда к чему-либо относятся. или у Вас свойства отдельны от предмета? 
> 
> Вопрос же не в том, испытывал ли будда боль или нет. Конечно испытывал.


Так в том то и дело, что в теме пытаются доказать, что не испытывал.



> Но он по этому поводу страдал? Нет. Или страдал?


Что значит "страдал"? Насчёт того, что у Будды не было горя, скорби, отчаяния, отвращения, неприятия по отношению к боли - т.е. не было психического страдания - здесь все принимают этот вариант.
А никакого третьего варианта в буддизме нет. Есть страдание на уровне физической боли и есть страдание на уровне психологического отношения.



> Слово боль же имеет отрицательную коннотацию, хотите Вы этого или нет, слово такое, язык такой. В переносном смысле боль в русском языке обозначает страдание. Растяжение не имеет отрицательной коннотации, поэтому для обозначения ощущений при растяжении обычно используется выражение "боль при растяжении". Нет в русском языке такого ощущения "растяжение".


Есть буддийские термины. И в них ведана делиться на три вида, которые я привёл выше.



> Но впрочем что мы о боли. Давайте возьмем менее радикальный пример - кто-то любит сладкое, кто-то нет, а кому-то оно все равно.


Да, и это насчёт отношения к сладкому.
Но у трёх этих людей не будет разного вкуса. Так, чтобы один почувствовал солёное, второй горькое, а третий кислое. Все почувствуют сладкое. Если органы чувств не повреждены.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

И насчет Просветления. Под просветлением иногда понимают очищение чувственных способностей, одним из свойств которых является ведана. Не уверен, что эти вещи никак не связаны

----------

Good (07.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> И насчет Просветления. Под просветлением иногда понимают очищение чувственных способностей, одним из свойств которых является ведана. Не уверен, что эти вещи никак не связаны


В суттах Будда говорит о том, что он может уменьшать телесную немощь, когда погружается в джхану, т.е. когда разрывает связь с органами чувств. Но в остальное время он чувствовал не только боль, но и всё бремя старости и болезней.

----------

Ersh (07.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

> Есть буддийские термины. И в них ведана делиться на три вида, которые я привёл выше.


Мы говорим о влиянии слова "боль" на ход дискуссии. Если бы дискутирующие употребляли слово "ведана", то было бы все понятно. Наверное.

Теперь про вкус. Вы сами пишете, что все люди почувствуют сладкое. А не приятное-неприятное-нейтральное. Это они поймут чуть потом, или как? Вот тут-то ведана и растрояется :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> В суттах Будда говорит о том, что он может уменьшать телесную немощь, когда погружается в джхану, т.е. когда разрывает связь с органами чувств. Но в остальное время он чувствовал не только боль, но и всё бремя старости и болезней.


Насколько я понял из поста Ассаджи на форуме Дхамма.ру:



> 393.   "Katama~nca,   bhikkhave,  dukkha.m?  Ya.m  kho,  bhikkhave,  kaayika.m  dukkha.m  kaayika.m asaata.m kaayasamphassaja.m dukkha.m asaata.m vedayita.m, ida.m vuccati, bhikkhave, dukkha.m.
>     394.  "Katama~nca,  bhikkhave,  domanassa.m?  Ya.m  kho,  bhikkhave,  cetasika.m  dukkha.m cetasika.m  asaata.m  manosamphassaja.m  dukkha.m asaata.m vedayita.m, ida.m vuccati, bhikkhave, domanassa.m.
> 
> А что такое боль? Все, что переживается как телесная боль, телесное неудобство, боль или неудобство, вызванные телесным контактом, – вот что называется болью.
> А что такое горе? Все, что переживается как психическая (душевная) боль, психическое неудобство, боль или неудобство, вызванные контактом интеллекта, – вот что называется горем.


- Будда испытывает телесную боль, но не испытывает психическую. Я вот это имел в виду.

----------

Good (07.04.2011), Сергей Ч (07.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Мы говорим о влиянии слова "боль" на ход дискуссии. Если бы дискутирующие употребляли слово "ведана", то было бы все понятно. Наверное.


Вообще я как бы употреблял практически с самого начала. Проблема в том, что наши женщины, участвующие в теме, не очень разбираются в терминах.



> Теперь про вкус. Вы сами пишете, что все люди почувствуют сладкое. А не приятное-неприятное-нейтральное. Это они поймут чуть потом, или как? Вот тут-то ведана и растрояется


Сладкое - это саннья кахандха. Распознавание того, что это сладкое, произойдёт позднее. Вначале в патиччасамуппаде,  после пхассы - ведана.




> Н
> - Будда испытывает телесную боль, но не испытывает психическую. Я вот это имел в виду.


Вот именно это я и пытаюсь в теме объяснить нашим женщинам. Так не верят. :Cry:

----------

Good (07.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2011)

----------

